# 2022 - How's the Weather Where You Are?



## debodun

Off and on snow flurries, getting colder by the minute.


----------



## Bellbird

30+c fine and sunny


----------



## mrstime

It has been darned cold lately but last night it started warming up, and today it continues and right now at almost 10:30 PM it is 28 F !


----------



## moviequeen1

a bit 'nippy' here in Buffalo&WNY today sunny,with temps in the 20's,tomorrow a bit warmer in the 30's


----------



## Ronni

A bit of snow overnight. Temps in the 20’s. Contrast that with two days ago.  Sunny and temps in the 70’s.

Welcome to Nashville. 

Also just as an aside, it was 75 degrees on Christmas Day, a record breaker for that day in Nashville.


----------



## PamfromTx

40°F
60°F High
33°F Low


----------



## Ceege

We're bouncing back and forth with 20's and 30's in the daytime, and teens and 20's at night.


----------



## debodun

It's been gloomy and overcast for over a week. The forecast was for the sun to come out this afternoon. Still waiting. Going to get really cold tonight.


----------



## Pinky

-11Celsius. First time this winter that I will wear my parka. Thankful that the sun is shining today, with clear blue skies. It has been very gray lately.


----------



## Sliverfox

I have your  sunshine, deb!


----------



## debodun

The sun is making a rare appearance today. Snow predicted for Sunday, then turning really *COLD*.


----------



## Don M.

2022 is starting off quite cold here in MO.  At least the snowfall has been minimal.  But, then, that is pretty much average for this time of year, and it is usually mid/late March before we can put the heavy coats up.  I'm just happy if we don't get any heavy snowstorms.


----------



## hollydolly

Hailstones earlier... high winds, and now it's raining...( been dark for over 4 hours).... 6 deg C


----------



## Ruthanne

Cold here.  Wind-chill currently about 12f going down to 0-10f wind-chill tonight.  Current temp at 26f.  Snow 3-6 inches predicted for tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Mandee

The first snow arrived today, thankfully not much and it will probably be all gone tomorrow,
was quite breezy out too.


----------



## Tom 86

A week ago it was in the high 50's & low 60s.  Today's high was 12F  Tomorrow morning down to -16F   To much of a change for this body.


----------



## debodun

Readings from my maximum and minimum thermometers (indoor and outdoor) for 2021 at my old house.

outdoor: max 89F (32C), min 6F (-14C)
indoor: max 87F (31C), min 57F (14C)

Will be interesting to see how much they change at my new house this year, especially the indoor.


----------



## Sylkkiss

Cold as a ------'s -----!!! ( Fill in the blanks)


----------



## bingo

i  miss the south now....18 degrees


----------



## Lawrence00

5 Fahrenheit tonight


----------



## Benjamin1952

Well it’s lesser than that are you single .. you need to find you a woman my sister is single tho


----------



## MickaC




----------



## moviequeen1

For once the local 'weather TV experts' got the 'lake effect snowstorm' forecast right.
In Cheektowaga{burb of Buffalo}, where the weather station/airport is located they got a new record total of snow 14.5 inch.I live  20 minutes away, in the city where I live  we got around 8 inches. It all depends where the snow band goes. Yesterday afternoon,a friend of mine who lives south of Buffalo in Orchard Park told me they didn't have any snow,I'm sure the got  some last night
Today is a better day,no wind, temp is 21 I noticed most of sidewalks are shoveled which helps alot


----------



## JustBonee

Having a very mild  Winter and lots of sun everyday lately.  
Brisk air this morning for a long walk,  but enjoyable.


----------



## hollydolly

6 deg c..but due to wind conditions it feels like 2 degrees.. ..it was sunny this morning but this afternoon now it's dull and overcast


----------



## RadishRose

At least four maybe 5 inches of snow over the early morning and it's still snowing a little bit.


----------



## Marie5656

*Here in Western New York State there was a heavy snow that hit Buffalo and those parts. Just got a trace here in Batavia.  That being said, we are getting some on an off flurries today.  Going to stay in, because it is also freezing*


----------



## debodun

Light but steady snow all morning - I'd estimate between 2 and 3 inches.


----------



## Don M.

We're into our 3rd day of sub freezing temperatures....haven't been above freezing since Tuesday.  We should get a minor break tomorrow, then back down again.  At least, most of the recent snow missed us, so that helps.


----------



## Yaya

Raining. It rains almost every day in all during the winter where I live. Oregon.


----------



## PamfromTx

Just a tad cool.  Not bad.


----------



## Marie5656

*I found this interesting, and could not find an appropriate place to put it, so, here it goes.  Article is about things you should not leave in your car during cold weather.
8 things you shouldn't leave in your car when there's cold weather in winter (yahoo.com)*


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sunny

Freezing, lots of snow and ice on the ground. I'm staying indoors.


----------



## debodun

Sunny, but very cold. Going to get much colder mid-week. Church services cancelled for Sunday due to predicted ice storm.


----------



## RadishRose

Cold 27F sunny


----------



## Manatee

74F and sunny


----------



## moviequeen1

I had mentioned in a previous post about how much snow  inside Buffalo. I had said 8 inch according to Bflo News it was 12,math is not my strong suit LOL!. The areas south of city didn't get as much as they usually do Lake Erie hasn't isn't  frozen over entirely yet that being said, wouldn't be surprise if we get more snow next wk


----------



## debodun

A mixed bag of winter precip - local weather radar map looks like a fruit salad.


----------



## Kaila

debodun said:


> A mixed bag of winter precip - weather map looks like a fruit salad.
> 
> View attachment 202885



That's a fun way to word it, Deb:   _Fruit Salad Weather. 

Mine is Fruit Salad, _too. 
I am in the green/pink/purple area. 

Thursday was cloudy-grey and warm/mild; Friday was snowing;
 Sat. was sunny, clear blue sky;  Today (Sunday) it's raining. 
 (Yes , on *top* of the snowfall from Friday night!  )

Tomorrow is supposed to be deep freeze, below zero F, or below -18C! 

Perhaps we could call it, _Roller Coaster Weather Week._


----------



## Yaya

SmoothSeas said:


> View attachment 202728​


move to Texas/Louisiana...it's hot there all year long.


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday was a beautiful but cold sunny day here high was in low 30's. Last night the temps started to go up,when I woke up this morning around 6:30,it was 40. Its been a cool rain/breezy day here some of the 12 inches of snow we got from Thur's 'lake effect snow storm' has started to melt .I can see the grass from my living room window


----------



## Alligatorob

Moderate for January, highs in the upper 30s lows around 20 and sunshine.  The snowpack in the mountains is good, but not much at the house right now.

This time of year I sure miss Florida...


Yaya said:


> move to Texas/Louisiana...


Wish I could.


----------



## hollydolly

I know none of you will believe me.. but it's actually raining here.....


----------



## WheatenLover

It's 16F, up from 12. A bit of snow overnight.


----------



## debodun

Pretty cold, even for January in the northeast U.S. Heavy dusting of snow. so more shoveling - well, more of pushing a snow shovel around than actual scooping and lifting. I don't have to worry about my old house now,


----------



## debodun

Wind chill warning issued for tonight through tomorrow. Predicted chill in the -20F (-30C) ranges. Then we get hit with winter storm Izzy on Monday.


----------



## oslooskar

It's 92F and my air conditioner is on. My son's surfboard is missing so he is obviously at the beach.


----------



## hawkdon

Right now 32 deg and been snowing...about an inch on the ground....dunno how long it will last...


----------



## Ruthanne

Today in the 20s f.  Tonight about 9 f.  Brrr.


----------



## hollydolly

Its 9.45 am, got thick fog here,


----------



## Trish

Its foggy and a little chilly but I like mornings like this.


----------



## Lawrence00

Beautiful coating of snow this morning.


----------



## Sliverfox

Was 6 when we got up.
So far no  snow.


----------



## charry

4degrees


----------



## Paco Dennis

It is snowing. It looks like we are going to get about 4 inches. Temp is 32 and dropping so icy roads are a problem. I heard the snow plow go buy about an hour ago. Misa has to drive on the highway at 1 pm and 8pm...to and from work. I don't like that. These are the days where you just need to stay off the roads.


----------



## moviequeen1

Its a 'bone chilling cold day here in Buffalo,surrounding areas,high will be in the teens,windchills below zero
I just hope Buffalo Bills fans who are attending the game tonight vs NE Patriots are bundled up,by kickoff{8:15} temps will be in single digits. They know the game will be televised nationally, never fails you see some idiots wearing only t shirts or  are drunk,just to get their '15 min of fame'


----------



## RadishRose

18F. Brrrr. But it is sunny.


----------



## Pinky

-22C and colder with windchill. Good day to stay indoors. Daughter coming over to make beef stew with her Dad. They like to cook together


----------



## debodun

Sunny but really cold, even for January in upstate NY (seems I was just complaining about how hot the summer was!). Three degrees F (-16C) at 11:30 am. Wind chill -19F (-28C).


----------



## Don M.

We're having some slushy rain/snow mix, and the temp is holding right around freezing.  Areas to the North of us seem to be getting more snow.  This should clear our area by mid afternoon, as the front moves further South and East.  If the weather forecasts are accurate, this storm may give the Eastern States some serious issues.


----------



## Raven

Got plowed out this morning after heavy snow yesterday and through the night.
Temp is -12 Celsius.


----------



## moviequeen1

Its been a beautiful,'balmy day' here in Buffalo&WNY ,temps  in the 30's,our high yesterday was 12
When I was talking with my brother this afternoon,he told me yesterday the high was -30 in Etna, NH {they have a house there} that's cold,brrrr!


----------



## Rah-Rah

The last I looked it was 27 degrees Fahrenheit and it was snowing. It is suppose to change over to rain later tonight as the temps go up and then by the early morning it is suppose to snow a little more.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Holy Moly… I knew it was cold and windy outside but we might get the tail of some snow!  That is *some weather system! (I’m the blue dot)


----------



## fmdog44

The storm system currently on the eastern U.S. reaches from Miami to Buffalo. South Carolina is in for a rough night and tomorrow (Monday).


----------



## Sliverfox

Snow started to fall about 6 p.m. its 19* out .


----------



## Alizerine

It snowed all day in metro Atlanta but not a lot stuck because it was 34 degrees. Now it is freezing and the snow is winding down. A few miles north there was a greater accumulation.


----------



## Alizerine

Snowed all day in metro Atlanta but only about an inch stuck.


----------



## Ruthanne

It's in the 20s f and the snow  is really coming down.  I heard we'll get 4 to 8 inches and now we have so far at least 4 inches.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Saturday night it was so cold that I had to sleep with a long sleeve T-shirt (rather than short sleeve) covering my house dress, as well as a hoodie, plus cover with a throw. And my heat was turned up all the way.  It is now 3:23 a.m. Monday morning and it has gotten warmer. Yesterday, I had to run the heater in the daytime. Right now, it's not needed. It seems the middle of the night temperatures have been warmer than the daytime ones. I also noticed it Friday when I went down to the laundry room at 2:30 a.m. then went to the grocery store about 8 a.m., when it had gotten cooler.

Right now it's 39 degrees (real feel 26) here in northeastern N.J. The high for the day is forecast to be 42 (real feel 27). We got the 2 inches of snow that was forecast, starting around 7 p.m. Now it's raining pretty hard but is forecast to cause dangerous road conditions, since an icy glaze is predicted. My son drives an 18 wheeler so I'm concerned about him out in these conditions, but he's gotten J.B. Hunt safe driving awards for 6 years in a row and posts videos on FB about how to drive carefully in treacherous weather.


----------



## GAlady

25 degrees, very very windy and snow flurries.


----------



## oldpop

Monday 01/17/22 
High temperature 46 °F
Chance of precipitation 50%.
Rain showers early with bright sunshine by the afternoon. 
Winds W at 10 to 20 mph. 

Monday Night  01/17/22
Low temperature 27 °F
Chance of precipitation 0%
Clear skies. 
Winds WNW at 5 to 10 mph.


----------



## Warrigal

Hot and humid. Not very pleasant at all.


----------



## Marie5656

*Lots of winter weather here in Western NY State.  Snow and sleet.  Accumulations of several inches*


----------



## Bretrick

Perth temperatures for the next 7 days

Tuesday - 102
Wednesday - 104
Thursday - 102
Friday - 102
Saturday - 102
Sunday - 97
Monday - 95


----------



## hollydolly

Beautiful sunny morning... azure blue skies... but cold....


----------



## Purwell

Overnight frost, currently sunny and 4°C


----------



## hollydolly

Purwell said:


> Overnight frost, currently sunny and 4°C


ha!! I just basically said that...incidentally, do you know what days Hitchin market is on?


----------



## Pinky

We're having a snowstorm, white-out conditions. I doubt we will be keeping our appointment to have the new car windshield installed today. A couple of weeks ago, a hair-line crack appeared on the passenger side of the front windshield. Don't want it to get any longer, as it is close to 10 inches long.

But, I digress. Back to the weather. It's so pretty, but it's also so quiet - not a single soul out there. No cars or buses.


----------



## Purwell

hollydolly said:


> ha!! I just basically said that...incidentally, do you know what days Hitchin market is on?


Tuesdays and Saturdays with an Antiques & Collectable one on Friday and a Boot Sale on Sunday mornings.


----------



## hollydolly

Purwell said:


> Tuesdays and Saturdays with an Antiques & Collectable one on Friday and a Boot Sale on Sunday mornings.


bless you, thanks... I had it in my head it was Wednesdays & Sats


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> We're having a snowstorm, white-out conditions. I doubt we will be keeping outrappointment to have the new car windshield installed today. A couple of weeks ago, a hair-line crack appeared on the passenger side of the front windshield. Don't want it to get any longer, as it is close to 10 inches long.
> 
> But, I digress. Back to the weather. It's so pretty, but it's also so quiet - not a single soul out there. No cars or buses.


sorry about you can't have your cracked windscreen repaired today Pinks, but I too love it when the snow is so thick  and the sky is blue and the silence is almost deafening...


----------



## Furryanimal

Sunny and chilly


----------



## moviequeen1

Another snowstorm for Buffalo&areas in WNY. This is not a 'lake effect' storm,its coming from the south and west. Here in the city ,we expect anywhere between 8-12 inches,temps in the 20's with blowing snow.


----------



## Sliverfox

A fine snow is  falling as I type,,its 26 out.
Supposed to remain that temperature all day.


----------



## RadishRose

Snow and sleet.


----------



## Mizmo

Snowed in...heat off in building, problem.....


----------



## debodun

Not as much snow as predicted - about 3 - 4 inches (7 - 10 cm) of heavy, wet snow. Good for making snowpeople, a pain (literally) to shovel. Much warmer, too. I hope a lot melts since it's supposed to get really cold again later in the week.


----------



## Rah-Rah

After it snowed about 2 inches yesterday the temps. went up and it rained heavily and washed the snow away quickly. It is warmer today, but still not really warm. It is in the upper 30's.


----------



## chic

Warmish for this time of year and raining. That's the answer to a prayer.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Pinky said:


> We're having a snowstorm, white-out conditions. I doubt we will be keeping our appointment to have the new car windshield installed today. A couple of weeks ago, a hair-line crack appeared on the passenger side of the front windshield. Don't want it to get any longer, as it is close to 10 inches long.
> 
> But, I digress. Back to the weather. It's so pretty, but it's also so quiet - not a single soul out there. No cars or buses.


I hope you can get your windshield repaired soon Pinky...especially with the type of weather we might be getting.


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny but Icy....


----------



## Alligatorob

Cold


----------



## moviequeen1

back to the 'bone chilling' temps today & tomorrow,high for today&Fri in the teens
 Yesterday's high was 41- a roller coaster ride with the temps


----------



## Pinky

OneEyedDiva said:


> I hope you can get your windshield repaired soon Pinky...especially with the type of weather we might be getting.


It's going to be replaced today .. hopefully. The temperature is -17C, darn cold, so, I hope that isn't a deterrent to having it done @OneEyedDiva


----------



## Lewkat

Snowing at the moment, but very lightly.


----------



## JustBonee

Supposed to get our first  freeze of the season on the Gulf Coast tonight.  
 .... and they've been hinting that we may see some wintery  mix falling from the sky.    .. just a little snow would be fine.


----------



## RadishRose

33° / 11°            
heavy snow


----------



## Pink Biz

Brrrrr! 7° right now, but sunny


----------



## PamfromTx

*I know that it doesn't get that cold here (Rio Grande Valley) but I am freezing.  It's 42°F and the low will be 38°.*


----------



## PamfromTx

Pink Biz said:


> Brrrrr! 7° right now, but sunny


I could not live there!   Very cold natured.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## CinnamonSugar

PamfromTx said:


> *I know that it doesn't get that cold here (Rio Grande Valley) but I am freezing.  It's 42°F and the low will be 38°.*
> 
> View attachment 204631


Stay safe @PamfromTx … the radar of Texas looks pretty messy ‍


----------



## PamfromTx

CinnamonSugar said:


> Stay safe @PamfromTx … the radar of Texas looks pretty messy ‍


Thank you.


----------



## oslooskar

Only 79 here at the moment.


----------



## debodun

Sunny but very cold - was below zero this morning. Breezy winds don't help with that, either.


----------



## bingo

it's been in teens...sun's out today and in low 30s...may make it to 34...oh...winter's  like a horrible  other planet


----------



## Tish

Cloudy

10 °C - 23 °C


----------



## debodun

Another cold, bright day. Going to get colder mid-week. Temps could dip below zero (F) Wednesday night. Light snow predicted tonight.


----------



## MsFox

Ugly! Blowing snow, freezing rain, both, and all three!


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny

15 °C - 27 °C


----------



## PamfromTx

63°F


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------



## debodun

Another cold one. Single digits F this morning despite brilliant sunshine. Snow predicted for Friday evening into Saturday - forecasters aren't committing to any amount totals yet.


----------



## Marie5656

*Clear and cold where I live. But for our North Eastern US members, looks like they are getting a whopper of a storm coming in

Nasty nor'easter could slam the Northeast & New England this weekend with as much as 20 inches of snow (yahoo.com)*


----------



## PamfromTx

67°F

Low 48°


----------



## SmoothSeas

days are dark and dreary...




​


----------



## Michael Z

Been so cold for the last 8 days! Below zero much of it, even during the day!  Just loading lots of wood into the wood burner. Had Covid for much of this cold spell, so I guess it didn't matter all that much that it was so cold. Was out snowshoeing today.


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny  

13 °C - 27 °C


----------



## bowmore

45-70 F with Santa Ana winds


----------



## debodun

Now the weather forecasters are saying we may just dodge the Nor'easter bullet this weekend. We are far enough inland. If anything, just get grazed by it.


----------



## Ruthanne

It was 7 F this morning but 22 F now.  Colder tomorrow and Sat.  Next week heat wave in the 40s!


----------



## Tish

Late shower

15 °C -28 °C


----------



## moviequeen1

another 'bone chilling' day here highs in the teens,dropping to O by the end of the day
Spring can't come soon enough for me !


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny.. and 8 deg...


----------



## JaniceM

2 below zero. 
Again glad I went shopping yesterday.
Supposed to be warmer tomorrow.


----------



## Rah-Rah

As I look out my window it is snowing and they say it could accumulate up to an inch during the day. In the evening and overnight it could be an addition 1 to 3 inches of snow.


----------



## Lewkat

Freezing and snowing more or less.  Mostly less.


----------



## Grampa Don

It was windy last night.  This morning I found this in my back yard. It belongs to the kids behind us.


----------



## chic

Sadly, we're supposed to get a historic blizzard with power outages, heavy snowfall and hurricane force with over 2 feet of snow expected. I could cry. I hate snow.


----------



## bingo

Snow...cold...windy


----------



## Tish

Possible thunderstorm 

18 °C - 27 °C


----------



## Lewkat

Waiting for the blizzard to hit.  It's almost here.

The one biggie we get each year.


----------



## RadishRose

chic said:


> Sadly, we're supposed to get a historic blizzard with power outages, heavy snowfall and hurricane force with over 2 feet of snow expected. I could cry. I hate snow.
> 
> 
> View attachment 205793


I hope you'll be safe, @chic.

CT is waiting for it, too. I am central and might get a lighter storm, but we are not sure.


----------



## RadishRose

Lewkat said:


> Waiting for the blizzard to hit.  It's almost here.
> 
> The one biggie we get each year.


Be safe, Lois.


----------



## Pepper

Looking forward to the snow.  Made sure I have everything me & 2 cats could want.  Powering up cell phone to the max.  Not expecting to lose power, but you never know.  Aw shucks!  Forgot to get batteries for my transistor radio!


----------



## Bretrick

Last week we had 6 days straight where the temperature was over 100 degrees.
Today we again go over 100 with 102.


----------



## PamfromTx

53°F


----------



## Snow74

Suppose to go down to -40 overnight..we are ok,but the homeless,the animals..that upsets me.


----------



## Sassycakes

It's really cold here and light snowfall. Overnight we are expecting a large snowstorm.


----------



## David777

Here near San Jose it was a sunny 43F at dawn and 71F at 3pm when I walked around our block for some daily exercise.  Much of Northern California has had no rain at all this January that will set some records.  Worse at least the first half of February is forecast dry.


----------



## DaveA

Looking for 12-15 " between midnight tonight and late tomorrow.  If it comes it'll be the first snow to amount to anything this winter.  Right here at the coast, {southcoastalMass.}many of our west to east storms tend to "peter out" as they near the ocean where the Gulf Stream influences the temps.


----------



## Geezer Garage

77 here now, real feel 74. Had cocktails on the back deck a few hrs ago in shorts and t-shirt. Heading back to the CO mountains on the 5th. Going to be a bit cooler, and 2-3ft of snow on the ground. Mike


----------



## Ladybj

We are expecting 4-6 inches of snow tomorrow 1/29/22.  Snow will start around 11pm tonight (Friday) through 10pm Saturday morning.


----------



## chic

RadishRose said:


> I hope you'll be safe, @chic.
> 
> CT is waiting for it, too. I am central and might get a lighter storm, but we are not sure.


I hope so. We're supposed to get over 2 feet.


----------



## Ladybj

MickaC said:


> View attachment 202540


I took a pic and posted this on my social media group - love it!!!!


----------



## OysterBay

Temps dipped down to zero a few nights, but it quickly warmed up. Snowed just before Christmas, but that's the last weather we've had. It rarely rains or snows here. I fear we may be heading into another drought, and I'm eager to move out of this bone dry state before the wildfires return.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Blowing a gale here (Storm Malik) in N Scotland.  Still got power, but no mobile phone service.  Rail services disrupted by fallen trees and damage to power cables.  Forecast is better for tomorrow, but windy again on Monday.

Outside a  village near me..............


----------



## hollydolly

Yes windy here too @Capt Lightning , but not Gale force .. Sunny and 57 deg and would feel warmer if it wasn't for the wind.,


----------



## Pappy

Way out of whack for Florida.39 degrees this morning and tonight prediction is coldest it’s been in years….in the 20’s. Hard freeze. Bad for our orange trees, etc.


----------



## PamfromTx

43°F


----------



## Pepper




----------



## Sliverfox

A sunny 2 degrees out this morning.


----------



## Lewkat

RadishRose said:


> Be safe, Lois.


Of course, it never came, Rose.  It's been snowing very lightly all night and still is, but no accumulations to speak of.  South Jersey and your neck of the woods are being hammered though.


----------



## Purwell

10°C and partly sunny in North Herts but looking a bit black over Will's Mothers.


----------



## Becky1951

18 degrees, wind chill temp is 5. 

3 inches of snow and still snowing..❄❄❄


----------



## Snow74




----------



## Pinky

-19C feels like -30C (0F/-13F) with wind chill


----------



## oldpop

Snow and 32 °F
Gale Warning in Effect


----------



## RadishRose

Light snow started at 11:30 last night I believe it snowed all night but I'm not sure. At 8:30 this morning it was coming down pretty heavy. We have high winds and it's still snowing but not as heavily as earlier. I think there's about five inches on the ground so far, maybe more. Not going out to measure!

Hope all of us in the blizzard zones stay safe. @Lewkat, glad you escaped.


----------



## Alligatorob

Cold, 15 F (~-10 C) this morning, it may warm to a degree or two above freezing in the afternoon.  

Sunny and blue sky though, we've had too much of that, we need snow or the long term drought will get worse...


----------



## Alligatorob

Pappy said:


> Way out of whack for Florida.39 degrees this morning and tonight prediction is coldest it’s been in years….in the 20’s. Hard freeze. Bad for our orange trees, etc.


That is cold for Florida, what part are you in?  Do you have orange trees yourself?


----------



## DaveA

Still snowing quite hard at 11 AM, Rose, and I'd guess a bit more than 5 "".  Time will tell but in the meantime I'll check the depth through the front window.


----------



## Jackie23

Its sunny and in the 50s here today but next Wednesday predicted to get down to 13!!!  Yikes.. that can kill my new plants.
Stay warm, all you going through the blizzard.


----------



## Lewkat

In my area of New Jersey, it remained light and is still snowing very lightly and sporadically.  It's blowing all over the place though.

Other parts of Jersey and New England were hit hardest.


----------



## RadishRose

DaveA said:


> Still snowing quite hard at 11 AM, Rose, and I'd guess a bit more than 5 "".  Time will tell but in the meantime I'll check the depth through the front window.


You're getting it worse than we are, @DaveA !  I'm in central CT and it's our southeast that's getting hit hard. I hear coastal MA is too. 

Be safe, stay home and snack all day.


----------



## Pink Biz

High teens and partly sunny


----------



## Pappy

Alligatorob said:


> That is cold for Florida, what part are you in?  Do you have orange trees yourself?


When I bought the house 21 years ago, we had two orange trees but they got a disease couple years later and had to dispose of them. I’m on the east coast about half way down between I-95 and US 1.


----------



## Sassycakes

We got 4inches of snow and it's very windy and cold outside. My husband just paid a young man to shovel. My granddaughter just sent me a picture of their house. They live about 5 minutes away from us.


----------



## Tish

Possible shower  
17 °C - 25 °C


----------



## JustBonee

Hope everyone dealing with extreme  snow storms are okay.   Up the NE coast looks very snowy per the newscasts.    

We are getting ready for  (maybe)  some really cold weather later this coming  week.   But until then,  it's cold mornings and sunny afternoons.


----------



## RadishRose

Snow has stopped in my area, around 4pm.


----------



## Alligatorob

Pappy said:


> When I bought the house 21 years ago, we had two orange trees but they got a disease couple years later and had to dispose of them. I’m on the east coast about half way down between I-95 and US 1.


That's a nice area, and I know temps in the 20s are rare, hope you survive it.  I always lived on the Gulf Coast side.

Was it the Greening disease that got your oranges?  I know it has really hit the citrus business hard.  I have a friend in the orange/orange juice business, his groves are not doing well...  He tells me the only real cure is to plant new and take very good care of them.


----------



## Sunny

Super freezing. 12 degrees right now.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Today we got about 3.5 inches of snow. It's also very cold with the low at 6 degrees but wind chills making it feel as low as minus 5.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Tish said:


> Cloudy
> 
> 10 °C - 23 °C


How did you get to use the degree symbol Tish?


----------



## Ruthanne

7 degrees F and subzero wind-chill.


----------



## Pappy

Well, we did it. Might not seem to bad for some of you but for my area, to damn cold. A lot of outside plants took a big hit from this one:


----------



## hollydolly

Glorious sunny day..6 deg c.. 

the hot air ballooners are out..these were flying over my house this morning..


----------



## Capt Lightning

That's something I haven't seen up here, though I often saw them when I lived in Hampshire.

The strong winds have died down though more are forecast for tomorrow and Tuesday.  Our mobile phone network is still down and some people are still without electricity.


----------



## SmoothSeas

the weather guy's promising that tomorrow will be better, but for right now...


​


----------



## Pepper

I consider 14F to be cold and I am.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Cold! It was 20 this morning, but the sun's out and we're promised a pleasant 55F this afternoon. Into the 60s midweek before turning a bit nippy again.

It's only 49 days until spring!


----------



## RadishRose

7 degrees F.
Sunny


----------



## feywon

We've had single digit Fahrenheit temps for an couple of nights in row but last only got down to about 12F. It is cloudy this morning, hoping for some snow, the acquifer needs to build up for the farmers. We haven't had much thia year.

January and February usually coldest months.  The electric bill sky rockets due to heaters going in kitchen and bedrooms. (Woodstove in living room).  But we're on a 'Budget Pay' plan with manageable minimum. I usually pay a little extra every month to build up a margin in case of particularly cold winters most years i still have a little left in the margin when the cold months are over and then our bill often drops to much less than the monthly minimum so it starts building up again.


----------



## Tish

OneEyedDiva said:


> How did you get to use the degree symbol Tish?


On my keyboard, I hold down the Alt key and type 0176


----------



## Tish

Possible shower  

17 °C - 25 °C


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Tish said:


> On my keyboard, I hold down the Alt key and type 0176


Thank you.


----------



## mrstime

Its 32 degrees F and snowing. Phooey!


----------



## PamfromTx

61°F

42°F ~ low


----------



## dseag2

Pappy said:


> Well, we did it. Might not seem to bad for some of you but for my area, to damn cold. A lot of outside plants took a big hit from this one:
> 
> View attachment 206034


I'll bet they did!  I saw it was in the 30's in Miami and Iguanas were falling out of trees.  We lived in South Florida for almost 20 years and this is incredible!


----------



## dseag2

Today was 69 degrees and sunny.  By Thursday morning we will be at 16 degrees and the roads will be coated with ice.


----------



## PamfromTx

I don't like complaining about the weather because so many others live in such COLD parts of our world.  Today was a beautiful day, high of 70F and now it is in the 40s.  My body cannot withstand cold temps due to my thyroid issue so I have been hibernating.


----------



## dseag2

PamfromTx said:


> I don't like complaining about the weather because so many others live in such COLD parts of our world.  Today was a beautiful day, high of 70F and now it is in the 40s.  My body cannot withstand cold temps due to my thyroid issue so I have been hibernating.


Yes, we in Texas have nothing to complain about, aside from last February's winter freeze that virtually shut down our grids.  Most of the time it is lovely outside.

BTW are those your grandkids in your Avatar?  They are adorable!


----------



## PamfromTx

dseag2 said:


> Yes, we in Texas have nothing to complain about, aside from last February's winter freeze that virtually shut down our grids.  Most of the time it is lovely outside.
> 
> BTW are those your grandkids in your Avatar?  They are adorable!


Those two are my great-nieces.   I miss them so much.  They are in my hometown of Uvalde, Texas.  Last February's freeze didn't affect the Rio Grande Valley where we reside.  Just didn't have electricity for a couple of hours.  But others in Texas did have it bad.


----------



## Snow74

Barrie -7 feels like -10 in Canada that is considered toasty   ........


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## MMinSoCal

9:20am: Currently 53 degrees. partly cloudy with sun still trying to come out.  High of 65 today.


----------



## hollydolly

Temps are 6 deg ... and high winds making it feel frrrreeezzing... ..6.15pm, and dark...


----------



## chic

Cold but not windy and frigid like yesterday. Still shoveling out of last weekend's storm. Some drifts are 3 feet.


----------



## moviequeen1

a beautiful 'balmy' day here in Buffalo&WNY temp near 30,feels heavenly with the sun!


----------



## Don M.

A beautiful sunny day, today, and we reached 67 degrees....almost like Spring weather.  However, a strong cold front should arrive tomorrow, and by Wednesday morning we will probably have temps in the single digits.  We probably won't get above freezing until the weekend.


----------



## Tish

OneEyedDiva said:


> Thank you.


You are very welcome.


----------



## Tish

Possible shower  

17 °C - 25 °C


----------



## PamfromTx

Beautiful day.

72°F


----------



## JustBonee

In  SE  Texas  ....  rain  all day


----------



## Don M.

Our local forecasts have all agreed on a major snowstorm coming in Wednesday/Thursday.  They are all calling for between 8 to 14 inches of snow.....the most we've had at one time in recent years.  I think I'll go out in the morning and put the blade on my tractor....it looks like I'll be spending Friday clearing the driveway.....Swell.   That, plus freezing temperatures looks like a nasty few days ahead.


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## moviequeen1

another sunny,warm day here temps near 40
Sadly,it won't last long ,another winter storm headed our way starting tomorrow evening until Fri supposedly getting anywhere between 6-12 inches. I hope the'weather experts' are wrong


----------



## feywon

We are under a winter storm warning till noon Thursday, snow predicted to start  this evening. Several states, mostly that Rocky Mountains cut thru are  at least partially at risk.

This time of year is usually the worst for such things. We're fairly well stocked with firewood and food. Very low temps predicted, but if power goes i can 'drip' the  water.

If I'm quiet for a day or so, the storm impacted tech signals. Now, watch it won't be that bad. Never know for sure sometimes worse than expected, sometimes not as bad.


----------



## Rah-Rah

feywon said:


> We are under a winter storm warning till noon Thursday, snow predicted to start  this evening. Several states, mostly that Rocky Mountains cut thru are  at least partially at risk.
> 
> This time of year is usually the worst for such things. We're fairly well stocked with firewood and food. Very low temps predicted, but if power goes i can 'drip' the  water.
> 
> If I'm quiet for a day or so, the storm impacted tech signals. Now, watch it won't be that bad. Never know for sure sometimes worse than expected, sometimes not as bad.


Stay safe.


----------



## Tish

feywon said:


> We are under a winter storm warning till noon Thursday, snow predicted to start  this evening. Several states, mostly that Rocky Mountains cut thru are  at least partially at risk.
> 
> This time of year is usually the worst for such things. We're fairly well stocked with firewood and food. Very low temps predicted, but if power goes i can 'drip' the  water.
> 
> If I'm quiet for a day or so, the storm impacted tech signals. Now, watch it won't be that bad. Never know for sure sometimes worse than expected, sometimes not as bad.


Please stay safe.


----------



## Tish

Possible shower   

15 °C - 19 °C


----------



## Pinky

-7C and partly sunny today .. feels downright balmy! However, tomorrow and the day after there is snow in the forecast. I wish they would clean up the previous snow remnants from the lanes that were not plowed properly. It's a challenge to make right-hand turns when there is no right lane.


----------



## Sachet

Waiting for 18 to 24 in. of snow !


----------



## Medusa

debodun said:


> Off and on snow flurries, getting colder by the minute.


I don't know; I try not to experience it.


----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/25614291621399607/


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Capt Lightning

Not too bad today - about 8 C and calm.  A chance of rain later.  Spoke to friends who live just north of the village.  They had just got their power back after 3 1/2 days.   It seems that  power cables run through a wooded area that has not been maintained.  Some trees blew down and damaged the power lines.  We lost mobile phone coverage for the same period so I assume that the phone mast was powered from the same part of the grid.


----------



## hawkdon

29DEG AND snowing fast & hard, with ice underneath...
all schools closed, some gov't offices too, trash delayed for at least a day....brrrrr....will get deeper later on today, just covered ground right now....brrrrrrrrr.....


----------



## Paco Dennis

hawkdon said:


> 29DEG AND snowing fast & hard, with ice underneath...
> all schools closed, some gov't offices too, trash delayed for at least a day....brrrrr....will get deeper later on today, just covered ground right now....brrrrrrrrr.....


We are near Columbia. We have about 4 inches so far...maybe up to 14 inches. Stay safe and warm.


----------



## Don M.

Paco Dennis said:


> We are near Columbia. We have about 4 inches so far...maybe up to 14 inches. Stay safe and warm.


Same here, down by the "lake" areas.  It's snowing fairly hard, and will probably continue to do so until Thursday morning.  This may be the biggest snowfall we've seen in the past 6 or 8 years.  I will stay in the house today, and maybe tomorrow....then spend much of Friday clearing the driveway....my tractor is full of fuel, and I put the blade on yesterday, in anticipation of this weather.  

C'mon Spring!!!


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny 

11 °C - 21 °C


----------



## PamfromTx

A massive winter storm began its assault on the central U.S. on Wednesday, a sprawling system that promised to deliver a messy brew of snow and freezing rain to tens of millions from the Rockies to the Northeast.

Stay safe and warm, everyone.


----------



## PamfromTx

71°F


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## charry

Fine rain, the stuff that makes you soaking wet……….yuk……not very cold tho…..11degrees ….


----------



## moviequeen1

we have 'winter storm warning' for most of WNY until tomorrow morning.According to local 'weather experts' we could get maybe 8 inches here in Buffalo, areas south of city will probably get  more,they usually do temps in the 20's


----------



## Michael Z

Was -25F this morning!  But the big storm passed by far to the south.


----------



## Jackie23

Patches of snow and ice, mid 20s......more on the way.
I can handle this as long as power grid does not go down.


----------



## hollydolly

Dry, dull, overcast & 50 f now at mid-afternoon...

Felt cold indoors so I turned the heating on... then I quickly turned if off again after I wrestled with changing the bed,  I got so hot..lol


----------



## Lewkat

Ice falling from the skies through tomorrow.  Hot chocolate time.


----------



## JustBonee

We're  under a winter storm advisory today thru tomorrow  ...  supposed to be  freezing rain time later today.
Wish we would just get some snow,  not always the ice and sleet that comes this way. 

Concerned that a power outage could happen like last February.  
I don't like  February  around here  ...   SE Texas.


----------



## helenbacque

79, sunny with light breeze .  It's payback for the weeks of 90 and humid we endure in summer.


----------



## Tish

Possible shower 

8 °C - 18 °C


----------



## Irwin

It's 25°F right now with clear blue skies. We got about a foot of snow yesterday, but it was a dry, powdery snow, so it wasn't a big deal to shovel.


----------



## caroln

Kentucky...a wet, sopping, soupy mess here.  It will probably freeze overnight and driving will be out of the question.


----------



## MickaC




----------



## PamfromTx

Where applicable.


----------



## Don M.

The snow has stopped, and now the sub freezing temperatures will be the main issue for the next few days.  It may take me several hours to shovel around the house, and blade the driveway, etc....but, no big hurry...we have no need to go anywhere for the next few days.  So,...play with the snow for an hour, then take a break, until it's finally all out of the way.


----------



## Irwin

Don M. said:


> The snow has stopped, and now the sub freezing temperatures will be the main issue for the next few days.  It may take me several hours to shovel around the house, and blade the driveway, etc....but, no big hurry...we have no need to go anywhere for the next few days.  So,...play with the snow for an hour, then take a break, until it's finally all out of the way.


We got nearly a foot of snow out of that same system. How much did you get in Missouri?


----------



## PamfromTx

Snow where my great-nephew is attending college ~ Arlington, Texas (way up north Texas).  He seems to be enjoying it.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## terry123

Its cold here in Houston and I am so glad I do not have to get out.  So far power is holding on.  TV says 29 in Houston at the big airport.  I just had my coffee and an English muffin and I am going back to bed for a it.  Schools are closed.  High to be 39!


----------



## hollydolly

It was snowing right up until about 5 minutes ago..now the sun is shining....


----------



## Snow74

-14 feels like -19. Hard to believe it is actually warming up


----------



## katlupe

21 degrees here presently. Snowed during the night and is still coming down. Looks like an all day thing.


----------



## hollydolly

Look at the sunset the other evening when my dd took the dogs for their walk..


----------



## Pinky

The snow that was forecasted for yesterday didn't materialize. However, it is in the long-range forecast for next week. Of course, that could change. Right now, it's -12 C feels colder with windchill. All in all, normal for this time of year.


----------



## Jackie23

It is 20 degrees on my patio this morning....I don't think the weather got as bad as first predicted, thank goodness,  the power was off in some places but not here and school is closed.


----------



## Pepper

It's a Hard Rain that's Gonna Fall, and it is raining hard.


----------



## JaniceM

It was 1 degree above zero when I first checked this morning, it's now up to 3.


----------



## JustBonee

We dodged a bullet in Houston with the latest deep freeze ....  no power problems.
I understand  that isn't the case in other parts of the state.     Ice on tree limbs has caused  issues  elsewhere.

.. around  26   degrees  this morning here.
They've closed up  many things for the day,  including all schools.


----------



## moviequeen1

this latest snowstorm warning from late Weds evening to early this morning the local 'weather experts' kept telling us  about didn't pan out. The total was 5 not 12 inches,it was lightly snowing all day,high was 32. I'm not sure why the public/private high schools were closed. The streets were plowed, traffic was moving. The schools are closed again today temps are in the teens


----------



## Don M.

Irwin said:


> We got nearly a foot of snow out of that same system. How much did you get in Missouri?



I measured a little over 13 inches yesterday afternoon, when the last of the storm passed.  There is also a thin layer of ice under it, as the storm began as rain.  We woke up this morning to Zero Degrees, but at least the sun is shining,  It will be tomorrow before our temp gets above freezing, so I will probably spend some time this afternoon doing some light shoveling, and much of the weekend clearing the driveway, etc.


----------



## terry123

Bonnie said:


> We dodged a bullet in Houston with the latest deep freeze ....  no power problems.
> I understand  that isn't the case in other parts of the state.     Ice on tree limbs has caused  issues  elsewhere.
> 
> .. around  26   degrees  this morning here.
> They've closed up  many things for the day,  including all schools.


Yes, we did.  Everything is closed and thats okay with me.  So glad no ice on the trees now but it is cold and its going to be a cold weekend!!


----------



## debodun

Snowing and very windy thanks to storm Landon.


----------



## Medusa

Lemme, check my phone...
It's raining.


----------



## Grampa Don

You don't want to hear what the weather is like here today.  You guys be careful.


----------



## JustBonee

Grampa Don said:


> You don't want to hear what the weather is like here today.  You guys be careful.



80  and Sunny?


----------



## Grampa Don

Bonnie said:


> 80  and Sunny?


Well, we have a cool wind off the mountains today, so it's supposed to peak about 71.  Right now it's 68.  Next week looks like mid 80's.
We've gotten less than 5 inches of rain so far this winter, and none on the horizon.


----------



## Tish

Possible shower

11 °C - 18 °C


----------



## Liberty

terry123 said:


> Yes, we did.  Everything is closed and thats okay with me.  So glad no ice on the trees now but it is cold and its going to be a cold weekend!!


Hey, fellow Texas gulf coast gals... its a balmy 34° now!


----------



## Liberty

hollydolly said:


> Look at the sunset the other evening when my dd took the dogs for their walk..


Hub said "good looking dog"...what breed is he hollydolly?  Is that a halo collar around his neck?


----------



## hollydolly

Liberty said:


> Hub said "good looking dog"...what breed is he hollydolly?  Is that a halo collar around his neck?


Thanks Liberty..& hubs, he's the cutest dog, he's called Digger , he's 12 years old now,  and he's a Labradoodle...  ..one of 3 doodles  my daughter had, and now only 2  left.. and she has a chihuahua too..  ..yes it's a Halo collar. My dd, used to own Boarding kennels, she's also a Qualified Dog groomer.. even tho' it's not what she does for a living now....

Here's photos of the 3 doodles.. the elder biggest one has passed, bless him...

All the dogs are my photographic subjects but Digger adores me so he will sit for me wherever I ask him to.. 

Here's one of my favourite pics of the hundreds  I've taken of him...








here he is with his older brother, a miniature labradoodle, who is now 14 and had dementia.. I took this picture summer before last in my Daughters' orange grove..






..and here is the Eldest Labradoodle, now passed.. I took this photo of him looking so peaceful and happy, as he always was just days before he had a stroke and died age 13.....


----------



## Pink Biz

21°F and very light snow at the moment


----------



## carouselsilver

32 degrees with a wintry mix on the way. I may have to bump the thermostat by one degree!


----------



## bowmore

I am sooo embarrassed. We live west of the Rockies, so worst thing we get is the Pineapple Express, which is a band of moisture from Hawaii.  East of the Rockies, the poor souls there get the Gulf moisture hitting an Alberta Clipper, with snow, ice, etc.
It's 69 and windy today, but next week is forecast to low 80's (!!!)


----------



## Don M.

I decided to blade the driveway today....even though our temperature barely reached the mid 20's...but at least the sun was shining, and no wind.  I got most of the snow off the driveway, and exposed the thin layer of ice underneath, so when things start warming up tomorrow, the ice should melt fairly quickly.  It was some good practice of my Winter driving skills, as the tractor did a lot of slipping and sliding.  The county road grader came through early this morning, and plowed the gravel road up to the highway, so now we can get out if we need to.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Jackie23 said:


> It is 20 degrees on my patio this morning....I don't think the weather got as bad as first predicted, thank goodness,  the power was off in some places but not here and school is closed.





terry123 said:


> Yes, we did.  Everything is closed and thats okay with me.  So glad no ice on the trees now but it is cold and its going to be a cold weekend!!


Flashbacks of last February!!!!!!!


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny..beautiful day but altho' forecast to be 51 deg , due to the current wind conditions, according to the forecasters it feels like 37f


----------



## Pappy

This morning we are in the high 60’s and raining. Rain and overcast for most of day..


----------



## Robert59

Off and on snow flurries, getting colder by the minute. Temp is 20 above zero.


----------



## Jackie23

Morning guys and gals..
!9 this morning, suppose to be up to 45 today, maybe we'll be back to normal next week.


----------



## Murrmurr

Cold


----------



## Liberty

hollydolly said:


> Thanks Liberty..& hubs, he's the cutest dog, he's called Digger , he's 12 years old now,  and he's a Labradoodle...  ..one of 3 doodles  my daughter had, and now only 2  left.. and she has a chihuahua too..  ..yes it's a Halo collar. My dd, used to own Boarding kennels, she's also a Qualified Dog groomer.. even tho' it's not what she does for a living now....
> 
> Here's photos of the 3 doodles.. the elder biggest one has passed, bless him...
> 
> All the dogs are my photographic subjects but Digger adores me so he will sit for me wherever I ask him to..
> 
> Here's one of my favourite pics of the hundreds  I've taken of him...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here he is with his older brother, a miniature labradoodle, who is now 14 and had dementia.. I took this picture summer before last in my Daughters' orange grove..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..and here is the Eldest Labradoodle, now passed.. I took this photo of him looking so peaceful and happy, as he always was just days before he had a stroke and died age 13.....


Love them...beautiful dogs that, from what you've said, have a wonderful temperment.
Son has a Labradoodle, also.  Thanks for sharing the beautiful pictures.  Will show them to Hub when he wakes up...lol.


----------



## Sliverfox

7* & sunny here.

Ice crystals are in the air.
Looks like diamond  dust.


----------



## bingo

3 degrees


----------



## Tom 86

-5 with W/C of -15  Here is my back yard & driveway.  We got about 14" of blowing snow.


----------



## Pink Biz

Right now it's 3°F and partly cloudy. Should get up to 19° today!


----------



## debodun

When I woke up this morning, there were still snow flurries. but cleared off by 11 am. Shoveled driveway - just wide enough for my car. The hideous part was, of course, by the roadside where the street plow piled up large frozen chunks. Bad timing with my bad back. Had to stop and rest several times. It going below 0F tonight, but a warming trend starting Monday and little if any chances of precip in the near future.


----------



## carouselsilver

It's about 25 degrees right now, going down to 7 tonight. Brrr!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Today was a beautiful looking day but the high is only 26 degrees today. At least there's no snow or ice.


----------



## RadishRose

Rained most of yesterday. Temps very cold now.


----------



## Tish

Possible shower  

11 °C - 19 °C


----------



## Tish

Possible shower  

12 °C - 19 °C


----------



## StarSong

High 70s, clear, sunny and gorgeous!


----------



## Ruthanne

Colder than I care for, about 35 f today.


----------



## Signe The Survivor

The weather is very nice. It is currently 47 F and sunny.


----------



## mrstime

hollydolly said:


> Look at the sunset the other evening when my dd took the dogs for their walk..


That sunset is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## jakbird

It's been an unusually warm winter in southeast Nebraska, alternating between a few cold ones down to about 0f up to about 60f (today).  So far only a fraction of the usual snow, not so great for the cornfields but no shoveling the sidewalk for me.


----------



## hollydolly

jakbird said:


> It's been an unusually warm winter in southeast Nebraska, alternating between a few cold ones down to about 0f up to about 60f (today).  So far only a fraction of the usual snow, not so great for the cornfields but no shoveling the sidewalk for me.


Hi Jakbird and welcome to the forum, nice to have you join us ... I ve read your Bio.. but you may want to introduce yourself to the larger forum.. here...but no pressure of course..

https://www.seniorforums.com/forums/introductions.15/


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny

11 °C- 22 °C


----------



## hollydolly

49 deg ..dark and it feels cold....,


----------



## StarSong

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful!  Wish there was a little rain in the forecast though...


----------



## Geezer Garage

Back in Colorado. 6 deg this morning, up to 32 and sunny now. The sunny days here makes winter easier to take, but a big difference from Puerto /Rico for this old man. Mike


----------



## Don M.

Sunny, with temps reaching the mid 50's...and a nice southerly breeze.  The gutters are running strong as this nice weather is melting some of that snow we got last week.  Perhaps by the weekend, the only snow left will be the big piles I bladed off the driveway.


----------



## Lizzie00

cold and raining here in Central Florida with a high of 50 degrees


----------



## Tish

Sunny 

11 °C - 27 °C


----------



## debodun

On and off showers. At least it's warm enough not to be snow or ice.


----------



## Tish

Possible shower   

15 °C - 20 °C


----------



## debodun

Lightly snowing on and off during the morning. Now the sun is out. Blinding on that new snowfall.


----------



## Pinky

-11C  with sun brightly shining. No snow, so that's a plus.


----------



## Colleen

71* with 7% humidity and sunny.


----------



## JaniceM

Not awful.  28 degrees.  Was colder when I went out this morning, but still not bad.
Looking forward to warm weather, though.


----------



## moviequeen1

another 'bone chilling' day here in Buffalo,temp around 18 at least with the sun out made it feel a bit warmer


----------



## Medusa

Fracking freezing!  While standing outside just before 7am this morning, waiting for the lab to open, enduring a brisk breeze, it started snowing.  It's cold, man.


----------



## Signe The Survivor

Another very nice day that approached the 60 degree mark. Not sure if it made it to 60 degrees, but it sure felt nice.


----------



## Tish

Fog then sunny

13 °C- 28 °C


----------



## bowmore

Yesxterday we went to the beach in Ventura. It was a lovely 78 degrees. We parked in a little known parking lot and set up our umbrella The beach was empty except for one family. Who would have thought this was the middle of February?


----------



## Tish

Increasing sunshine  

13 °C - 28 °C


----------



## Grampa Don

Partial clouds all day, then right at dinner time BAM, thunder, lightning, hail and hard rain.  But, it only lasted about half an hour and it's gone.  Won't make a dent in the drought.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Wet, cold  and miserable here. The forecast is for gale force winds , loads of damage, travel disruption etc...  but it's flat calm at the minute.  I think any storms are going to be further south.


----------



## hollydolly

Bright & sunny here.. with strong winds . but forecast to rain from late afternoon...


----------



## PamfromTx

61°F

High 82°F


----------



## moviequeen1

Its going to feel like 'spring' here in WNY today&tomorrow temps in the 50's,melt some of the snow pack before we get more snow on Fri


----------



## Liberty

Its 60° at 7:25 am - high in the upper 70's today, just a chance of "sprinkle showers". 
We're going to dine "al fresco" - have a dunch (late lunch) or maybe a  happy hour meal.
Enjoy the day, folks!


----------



## Jackie23

High in the upper 60s....scattered  storms


----------



## Sliverfox

33 & overcast.
Suppose to get  more wind  today.

I hope  snow, ice melts enough  so I can walk the dog with out worrying about falling.


----------



## Pappy

Florida getting back to normal. Hope the cold days are behind us. Today, sunny and high 70s.


----------



## Alligatorob

Snowing lightly, but not near enough to end our dry spell...


----------



## Signe The Survivor

Much colder today as expected and snow is on the way. It is in the mid 20's now.


----------



## Pink Biz

Heat wave!  45°F now...50°F later.


----------



## hawkdon

Morning, it's 55 now, but later this evening the
sky dropss...rain, followed by sleet midnite or so,
followed by bunches of snow tomorrow....did a stock
up on  food yesterday.....!!!!


----------



## JustBonee

We're  having   warm  sunny days lately,  (70's) ...   with chilly early morning temps.  (30's-40's)
Pretty nice for February.


----------



## debodun

Sunny, seasonable temps, but very windy.


----------



## Don M.

Today is starting out nice and mild....temps already near 60....but quite windy.  However, later today the rain moves in, then changes to sleet and snow, and we may see temps in the single digits by Friday morning.  February has been a real Roller Coaster!


----------



## helenbacque

78, sunshine and slight breeze.  Mid 50s last night


----------



## oldpop

Today,  02/16/22
Sunny to partly cloudy.
Winds SE at 5 to 10 mph.
2% chance of precipitation. 
High 66 °F


----------



## Kika

Beautiful, unseasonable day!
Sunny, low 40's, breezy.
Waiting for the near 60 tomorrow, before the temp crashes for the weekend.
NYC can have all seasons in the same week!


----------



## Geezer Garage

32 F, and overcast. Three inches of snow last night, and hoping for more. Heard the other day that the western US is experiencing the worst drought in 1200 yrs. Mike


----------



## debodun

I didn't know they kept weather records that far back.


----------



## hollydolly

Dark, wet, raining and gale force winds....


----------



## Pinky

It's 9 Celsius today, and sunny. Something has got to give. Makes me nervous that we only had that one big dumping on snow a few weeks back, and minimal flurries so far.


----------



## Tish

Possible thunderstorm

14 °C - 30 °C


----------



## Ruthanne

In the 50s today!  It is nice out there!


----------



## PamfromTx

82°F

Beautiful and sunny day.


----------



## Irwin

It's snowing, which is a good thing. We were running out of snow. We're supposed to get ten frickin' inches!


----------



## Signe The Survivor

Irwin said:


> It's snowing, which is a good thing. We were running out of snow. We're supposed to get ten frickin' inches!


Yes indeed it is snowing here. We have been told about 8 inches of the white stuff.


----------



## Irwin

Signe The Survivor said:


> Yes indeed it is snowing here. We have been told about 8 inches of the white stuff.


Updated weather reports forecast 3-6 inches. That will be much easier on my back tomorrow when I have to shovel.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

By my clock, on my taskbar, it says that it's 57º and cloudy. 
All I know is is that it's plenty dark so the clouds don't matter to me.
But it is fairly chilly, here in my apartment. With no furnace I'm glad
to have nice sweaters and great blankets! I sleep better when it's cool.


----------



## hawkdon

Morning gang....it is 24 deg and snowing out there....in for
a bit of a mess I hear....snow mixed with sleet, maybe rain...
gonna be a heck of a day.....don


----------



## Trish

A little chilly but dry and bright


----------



## Sliverfox

Presently 49  may get to 51,,than drop to19 at night.
Overcast & rainy.


----------



## Furryanimal

I am going to be in the red warning area in South Wales tomorrow.100 mile an hour winds expected.
All 676 train services operated by Transport for Wales are cancelled.
Schools are being closed.
I can’t help thinking we never used to do this..I remember a similar storm in the nineties.....and I taught all day in a terrapin classroom.
We did keep the kids indoors though


----------



## moviequeen1

Its a cloudy/rainy day,temp in the 50's,during the afternoon temps will fall by evening be in the 20's
 Its nice to see green grass as packs of snow are melting


----------



## Pinky

6 Celsius and raining. Supposed to turn to freezing rain in the afternoon, but, at 80% humidity, maybe it won't happen. Fingers crossed, as I want to pick up 5 books from the library.


----------



## Kika

Currently 59 degrees and sunny.
Windy, headed to the mid to high 60s.
Spring weather in February!


----------



## Don M.

It looks like a nasty end of the week, here.  It started raining last night, around bedtime, then, turned to sleet and freezing rain about 3AM.  Now, the snow is coming down fairly hard, and we should get 4 to 6 inches, before this front clears the area, around Suppertime.  The snow on top of a 1/4 inch sheet of ice is making for a real mess on the area roadways....everyone is warned to stay home, if possible.  

Those living in the Great Lakes region, and the NE will probably see this storm Friday/Saturday.


----------



## debodun

Unseasonably mild, but I got home from shopping just in time. Rain started and very windy.


----------



## JaniceM

Don M. said:


> It looks like a nasty end of the week, here.  It started raining last night, around bedtime, then, turned to sleet and freezing rain about 3AM.  Now, the snow is coming down fairly hard, and we should get 4 to 6 inches, before this front clears the area, around Suppertime.  The snow on top of a 1/4 inch sheet of ice is making for a real mess on the area roadways....everyone is warned to stay home, if possible.


You must be getting the lousy weather they said we might get yesterday..  
It didn't do anything here, but it's been getting colder.


----------



## hawkdon

https://www.kctv5.com/news/local_ne...b-11ec-9bdb-5787a181b8b8.html?block_id=991162


----------



## Packerjohn

Here is our weather forecast and it "ain't" pretty:

"Conditions will deteriorate to blizzard early Friday morning as strong northwesterly winds gusting to 80 km/h develop in the wake of the system. The onset of these winds will be abrupt, beginning in the pre-dawn hours in the southwest and shortly thereafter for the Red River Valley. Widespread very poor visibilities in blowing snow are expected for the remainder of the morning into the afternoon. Whiteout conditions will be possible at times.

Yes, there is no place like home.  LOL


----------



## Lewkat

65  degrees and raining.  No like February at all.


----------



## RadishRose

58F, breezy, high winds to the east. Rain forecast around 9pm.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Overcast, 70F, smells like rain/tornado. We'll probably get a nasty thunderstorm around suppertime, lots of wind, noise, rain, and it's supposed to clear out before midnight. Then? It's gonna turn cold. I mean cold! We'll be lucky to get to 50 tomorrow. Drat. 

However, there are only 32 more days until spring


----------



## Tish

Late shower

15 °C - 28 °C


----------



## Trish

I think Storm Eunice has arrived!  The trees and windows are getting a shaking and I just heard we are expecting a "_100mph sting jet tempest"_. Not sure I have experienced one of those before!"


----------



## Ruthanne

We were up to 56f yesterday and now it's 30f and getting some snow.  It had melted!


----------



## hollydolly

We're predicted to get some part of Storm Eunice here in the south..Gale force winds etc.. ..it's already very windy, but not gale force yet... Wales and the south west of England are predicted to get the worst of it...

I've put everything in the garden that's likely to get blown away..into the barn.. hopefully the barn will stay where it is...


----------



## Furryanimal

It’s like this at Heathrow..Big Jet TV Storm Eunice special


----------



## Lewkat

Furryanimal said:


> It’s like this at Heathrow..Big Jet TV Storm Eunice special


I just looked at that storm tracker, Holly.  This is a biggie.  Stay safe.


----------



## hollydolly

Lewkat said:


> I just looked at that storm tracker, Holly.  This is a biggie.  Stay safe.


thanks Lois, I'll do my best...


----------



## katlupe

It is 25 degrees right now. Unusual weather here for February. It was 54 when I went to bed last night and I did not have to block my windows. Poured like crazy and windy most of the evening.


----------



## Lewkat

Still unseasonably warm and heavy rains.


----------



## Lewkat

Trish said:


> I think Storm Eunice has arrived!  The trees and windows are getting a shaking and I just heard we are expecting a "_100mph sting jet tempest"_. Not sure I have experienced one of those before!"


Those are hurricane force winds.  Stay away from windows.  Use shutters if you have them.


----------



## hollydolly

We generally don't have shutters here in the UK... we do have them in Spain however.. but that's not going to help us today..

I've just been and collected a few plants and pots which have blown over the fence into my garden from next door... ..Just the mere action of opening the back door quickly and closing it fast behind me ( 3 or 4 seconds) .. blew open every door in the house upstairs and down, and windows which were open a slight crack upstairs were blown completely wide ..flat to the horizon... 

I've now firmly closed every windows and door in the house...

I'm worried that the storm is going to bring down both the huge tree in front of my house..and the telegraph wires..

The rain has stopped and the sun is out.. but the wind continues to get stronger...


----------



## Lewkat

I'd leave windows open a tad in opposite rooms in order to avoid creating a vacuum within the household.


----------



## hollydolly

Lewkat said:


> I'd leave windows open a tad in opposite rooms in order to avoid creating a vacuum within the household.


I tried that , ( just a crack) just slammed every door shut upstairs... and blew in all the leaves etc from the tree in the garden near the windows..


----------



## hollydolly

hollydolly said:


> I tried that , ( just a crack) just slammed every door shut upstairs... and blew in all the leaves etc from the tree in the garden near the windows..


I have a chimney and fireplace.. the noise coming down the chimney is deafening. It's notable that there are no birds around as well...


----------



## Lara

64 degrees at 8am...Choppy Sea...a little intermittent rain.
Doesn't feel that windy but you'd never think it to look at those big fast moving waves right now.


----------



## Kika

It's 53 here.  Temp is on the way down.  It was 63 an hour ago.  
Super windy, raining.


----------



## Paco Dennis

7 degees from 58 two days ago. We got about 4 inches of snow. We relaxed all day, and stayed warm inside. It was really beautiful at times.


----------



## hollydolly

The millennium Dome in London...ripped apart by the storm this morning...


----------



## Lewkat

hollydolly said:


> I have a chimney and fireplace.. the noise coming down the chimney is deafening. It's notable that there are no birds around as well...


Birds disappear during these storms.  Cannot say that I blame them.


----------



## hollydolly

Cornwall

... couple of towns north of me...




 Dorset here in the south...







Richmond London


----------



## Trish

Just down the road, where there was once a wooden pagoda there is now a pile of wood and fallen tree branches, the wind is howling down the chimney and this morning's blue sky is now grey and cloudy.  I had hoped that this afternoon the weather might improve but, nope :

Hope you all stay safe


----------



## hollydolly

Cornish coast this morning...






Damage to a London Bus..


----------



## hollydolly

Scotland


----------



## hollydolly

South Wales


----------



## Liberty

Beautiful sunrise this morning in this part of Texas:


----------



## horseless carriage

One very lucky truck driver.
If you are not aware, HGV simply means:
Heavy Goods Vehicle.


----------



## moviequeen1

what a difference a day makes, yesterday it was raining here in  WNY,high was 56
Today we have 3 inches of snow temps will be in the 20's brrr!


----------



## IrisSenior

We just had 10 cm of snow dumped on us last night. I did shovel for 10 min as son was going to work this morning but these old arm bones can't take this heavy snow lifting. It also back to -8C temps and then it get above freezing and then it gets below freezing and that is about the most excitement I have in my life at this time. The snow looks real pretty on the trees in the sunlight this morning.

p.s. Don't you just Love retirement! (I do)


----------



## Liberty

hollydolly said:


> South Wales


Hollydolly...are you doing ok in the storm?  Be sure to stay inside until any hint of being hit by flying debris is gone.  That often happens with hurricanes when people get the itch to go outside and look around too soon.


----------



## hollydolly

Liberty said:


> Hollydolly...are you doing ok in the storm?  Be sure to stay inside until any hint of being hit by flying debris is gone.  That often happens with hurricanes when people get the itch to go outside and look around too soon.


Don't worry I'm indoors..thanks for your concern Liberty .   I did go out earlier for a few minutes to pick up my neighbours things which had blown over the 6 foot fence into my garden, but other than that I've stayed in. The storm is getting even stronger now, and the rain is back again...


----------



## Mizmo

More of the stuff here...even the dogs are talkin about it !!


..


----------



## Capt Lightning

Rain, sleet and snow here, but very little wind.  Driving conditions are pretty awful with rail and bus services cancelled.


----------



## AnnieA

So glad UK friends here are checking in and are safe!


----------



## Signe The Survivor

Right now in the upper 30's and will get into the upper 40's today.


----------



## Grampa Don

Reading these posts is making me feel a bit guilty.  I hope you folks will be OK.


----------



## debodun

After a day of near record warmth, blustery and a snow squall this morning (pics). Only a heavy dusting, but there a high wind warning out here for tomorrow.


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> After a day of near record warmth, blustery and a snow squall this morning (pics). Only a heavy dusting, but there a high wind warning out here for tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 209271View attachment 209272


Let's hope you don't get Storm Eunice as we did today


----------



## Grampa Don

I've only seen snow fall a couple times in my life.  We did get a little here in L.A. in '49.  I remember us kids trying to scrape up enough to throw at each other.  The puddles froze enough that we could slide on them.  It didn't last long though.

Once I was in the Boston area and I saw a bunch of tiny white things in the air.  At first I thought it was moths.  Then I realized it was a light snow.


----------



## Jules

Liberty said:


> Beautiful sunrise this morning in this part of Texas:
> 
> View attachment 209221


Did your day remain nice?  “Red sky in morning, sailor take warning” always comes to mind.


----------



## Tish

Cloudy 

12 °C - 22 °C


----------



## MickaC

My complaints about the snow seems so little, compared to what many of you are experiencing.
My defence......i'm a Canadian.

Hope all are getting through the disasters unharmed.


----------



## Chet

We had windblown rain last night as the cold front came through. I left my car out overnight and got a free car wash. It did a good job. It went from 60 F overnight to the 20's now.


----------



## hollydolly

London... tonight...












Wales...






all the bricks missing from the terraced house roofs, in North west London...


----------



## Jules

Hopefully no one was in any of those cars that got crushed.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Hopefully no one was in any of those cars that got crushed.


unfortunately 4 people are reported to have been killed in the crushed cars


----------



## Capt Lightning

Bright sunny day here with only a moderate wind.  Snow in packed hard on the pavements and road, so not good for walking or driving.
Small villages like this one tend to be neglected when it comes to gritting and snow clearance.

Pic taken at 9:30 this morning outside my house, looking north.


----------



## debodun

I went for a walk early this morning and it was graupeling. Still very windy, but stronger winds predicted for this afternoon (why I went out early). More of regular snow right now - falling sideways.


----------



## Sliverfox

Its a windy, snowy, 19 degrees out.

Discussed  lunch with hubby,,, chilly?  stew?

Settled  for pancake & sausage.


----------



## Snow74

You may not want to be anywhere near where I am unless you are a born Canadian….


----------



## Aunt Bea

I received an emergency weather service alert on my phone, complete with obnoxious sounds, announcing a blizzard.

It's a complete whiteout that's expected to last approximately one hour.

Time for another cup of coffee before I venture out!

Very strange!


----------



## Snow74

I love my country but wish it was not such a show off when it comes to winter


----------



## Snow74

She is not abandoned


----------



## Snow74

They said it was gettIng better


----------



## hollydolly

Been raining most of the day.....breezy but not gale force as it was yesterday


----------



## debodun

I case you wanted to know what graupel is - I think of it as a cross between sleet and regular snow. Looks like miniature moth balls.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graupel


----------



## Pinky

debodun said:


> I case you wanted to know what graupel is - I think of it as a cross between sleet and regular snow. Looks like miniature moth balls.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graupel


@debodun 

My o/h discovered the word "graupel" a couple of months ago .. now, every kind of snowfall to him is graupel 

I think he just likes the sound of the word. 
​.


----------



## Don M.

February has been a real "up and down" month, so far.  We've had 2 good snowfalls, with 3 or 4 days of freezing temperatures, followed by a few days of nice warm and sunny weather, which melts the snow.  Then, a repeat.  We had an ice/snow storm a couple of days ago, and everything is still very slick....but tomorrow through Tuesday, we may see temperatures in the 60's...which will melt it all.  Then, the forecast says another snow storm may arrive by the latter half of this coming week.  

February is making up for what has been a fairly mild Winter.


----------



## Alligatorob

Sunny and warm, for here, supposed to get up to 52.  Will feel great, but we need snow!  Little or none in the 10 day forecast.

Our snowpack in the mountains is well below normal and the reservoirs were low to begin with.  The multi-year drought continues...

https://www.nrcs.usda.gov/Internet/...harts/POR/WTEQ/assocHUCut3/state_of_utah.html


----------



## debodun

Don M. said:


> February has been a real "up and down" month, so far.  We've had 2 good snowfalls, with 3 or 4 days of freezing temperatures, followed by a few days of nice warm and sunny weather, which melts the snow.  Then, a repeat.  We had an ice/snow storm a couple of days ago, and everything is still very slick....but tomorrow through Tuesday, we may see temperatures in the 60's...which will melt it all.  Then, the forecast says another snow storm may arrive by the latter half of this coming week.


Same here, Don. You just get it a day before we do here.


----------



## Tish

Possible thunderstorm 

12 °C - 29 °C


----------



## Ruthanne

Cold here-19f now.


----------



## MickaC

@Snow74   Don't love the winter you're getting......love that i'm not doing the Canadian winter alone.

What started out to be a possible blizzard today, like yesterday, took a backward turn just before lunch......quit snowing.....temps started rising, got up to +1 this afternoon.
Starting to fall back now......forecasted to snow tonite......blizzard warning still in place......Ohhhhhhhhhhh.....HAPPY.....


----------



## Furryanimal

Third storm in five days..
The UK is facing a third storm in four days as Storm Franklin has been officially named. 

The Met Office announced this morning that the more strong winds and heavy rain are set to batter parts of the country on Sunday and Monday. 


It comes hot on the heels of Storm Eunice and Storm Dudley earlier this week, which saw gales of up to 122mph cause damage and travel chaos across the UK and Ireland.
....
very windy in South Wales again


----------



## katlupe

9 degrees here presently. Hopefully it will be better than yesterday. We had a whiteout that only lasted about a half hour. Have had windy days for a few days already. Looks like it might not be windy so far.


----------



## SmoothSeas

well, in this latitude any way...


​


----------



## MickaC

OH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CRAP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  GOT BURIED LAST NITE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lavinia

Yesterday, I noticed that my three birds were staring fascinated out of the window. I checked to see what they were looking at, and all I could see was huge snowflakes falling. I didn't think they took that much notice. Today it hasn't stopped raining and it's still very windy but not as bad as Friday.


----------



## Signe The Survivor

It is currently really nice outside at 50 degrees and will reach 60 degrees. That means in my crazy area that snow and freezing temperatures are on the way and it really is. On Tuesday and Wednesday there will be snow and the high on Tuesday will be 10 degrees and a low of 3 degrees and on Wednesday just highs in the teens.


----------



## debodun

Seasonably cool today. Big warm-up predicted for Mon-Wed, then turning sharply colder Wed PM. More snow on Friday.


----------



## hollydolly

Tonight ( it's 7.30pm now)..the storm has started once again. Very strong winds, torrential rain..

I just went out in the dark to retrieve some items in the garden... within just five feet of the back door..my Mac was drenched..seriously, I mean that... ...
...the rain is so torrential..I had to rush back in quickly and get a much more robust coat with a hood... and even wearing my head torch I could hardly see anything. The solar lights hadn't lit up at all, so it was pretty black in the garden, especially with the heavy  rain, and wind, making it difficult to see anything  ...


----------



## Tish

@hollydolly stay safe, please.


----------



## Tish

Possible thunderstorm

17 °C - 28 °C


----------



## Trish

Miserable    we have rain and wind.


----------



## Sliverfox

Sunny 41 here.


Some snow is  melting,,but not the layer of ice  beneath it.


----------



## Marie5656

*Over the weekend it was in the teens.  Today...50 degrees F  

*


----------



## Tish

Possible shower 

14 °C - 20 °C


----------



## debodun

Forecast still predicting a major winter storm on Friday. Oh, my aching back - just thinking about shoveling!


----------



## Grampa Don

Showers last night.  Our total rainfall for the season is now 5 1/4 inches.  Sunshine and puffy clouds this morning, 49 F.


----------



## Sliverfox

Cloudy 29 with wind at 13mp.
An occasional snow flake  flutters down.

We saw some Robins  this morning!


----------



## Don M.

debodun said:


> Forecast still predicting a major winter storm on Friday. Oh, my aching back - just thinking about shoveling!


Yup, NY and the entire NE may have another "fun" weekend coming.  It's very cold and windy here, in the middle of the country, and freezing rain and snow should start this evening, and continue for much of tomorrow....and hit your area Friday.


----------



## Pappy

After seeing some of your temperatures, I feel the need to apologize.   (Not)


----------



## SeaBreeze

Been frigid and a little snowy these past couple of days, yesterday aroun 10 degrees, today so far has barely reached 15 on our thermometer.  Did not walk the dog either day, too cold for his paws to walk an hour on snow and ice.  Tomorrow we'll go if it gets to be closer to 30 degrees, supposed to warm up by weekend.


----------



## Geezer Garage

+8 deg this morning, 4" of new snow. Very pretty, but cold. Out in the shop with the heat at 60, pretty comfy.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Maybe so Pappy, but tell us how it is June - August.


----------



## Kika

66 degrees right now.  Very Sunny. No wind.  Perfect Spring-like day in NYC!


----------



## Jackie23

Cold cold here.......expecting freezing rain tomorrow....I had to change a pickup from tomorrow to Friday.......don't want to drive in freezing rain.


----------



## Tish

Possible shower   

16 °C - 24 °C


----------



## Lewkat

It's like early May here right now with 66 degree temps, but we are under a winter storm warning watch beginning during the early morning hours.  Crazy weather patterns.


----------



## Grampa Don

Ice on the birdbath this morning.  We get this once or twice a winter.  This is cold for us.


----------



## MountainRa

*sunny, 63 degrees, probably 70 by end of day. Daffodils blooming everywhere.*


----------



## Tish

Showers 

17 °C - 21 °C


----------



## moviequeen1

Just when it I thought we were done with more snowfall,"Mother Nature' decided to give us some more. When I woke up this morning was about 3 inches on ground ,temps today near 30
I can't wait for spring!!!!!


----------



## Signe The Survivor

It's warming up. It is currently 8 degrees outside.


----------



## Kika

Temp is 31 right now.  We had a slight amount of snow overnight.  Now freezing rain.
Streets and sidewalks are icy.  Reports of black ice.  Will be 40 later today.


----------



## Tish

Showers   

15 °C - 22 °C


----------



## hollydolly

Been a lovely sunny spring like day today....albeit a little chilly... but it got people out and about...


----------



## Signe The Survivor

The first day in several days where the weather was not freezing cold. It reached the low 40's.


----------



## Shero

Just went for a swim that is how beautiful the weather is here today!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Tolerable temps here in S GA but there’s so may farmers burning off fields and underbrush, it’s very hazy /smoky.  The air quality is bad… even though I have no lung problems, I find my eyes stinging and throat burning as I drive to see patients. I feel bad for the folks with asthma or COPD!


----------



## Jace

Pretty nice today!


----------



## Tish

Showers  

15 °C - 23 °C


----------



## Signe The Survivor

It is very nice in the upper 50's and I am going to take a walk around the neighborhood.


----------



## Tish

Showers increasing 

15 °C - 21 °C


----------



## debodun

March is definitely coming in like a lion here - strong. blustery wind and cold.


----------



## Pinky

We're being forecast for rain & snow. Fair enough, as we've been spared a lot of snow so far this winter. The weeks will fly by, and before we know it, the trees will bud and the daffodils will bloom.


----------



## hollydolly

Been raining all day...  forecast is for rain all day tomorrow too.....My crocuses are in bloom in the garden...


----------



## Geezer Garage

Mid 40's, and sunny, supposed to be nice for a few days. Really need more snow though, hoping March will produce some.


----------



## Tish

The second day of Autumn, it rained all night.

Possible thunderstorm 

14 °C - 17 °C


----------



## PamfromTx

62°f
73°f
37°f   We had a beautiful day; just perfect.  Getting cooler now.  Uggh.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## mrstime

Spring is trying to tease us.


----------



## MickaC

Miracles do happen !!!!
The Alberta Clipper that was supposed to dump on us, Monday and yesterday, got lost.....HAPPY.....HAPPY.
March came in like a lamb yesterday. 
So, i guess we've got to get through the rest of March......1st day of spring......20th. 
Keep our fingers crossed.......SPRING......SPRING.......SPRING.


----------



## katlupe

It is 30 degrees here presently and a very gray looking morning. You never can tell though, all of a sudden the sun will hit my window when I am least expecting it. Looks like it could have rained during the night or might start to rain now. The pavement is wet but no puddles. If it rains it will get rid of the snow that is left and give us the mud season. But living here now in a city, mud season does not affect me so much.


----------



## katlupe

MickaC said:


> Miracles do happen !!!!
> The Alberta Clipper that was supposed to dump on us, Monday and yesterday, got lost.....HAPPY.....HAPPY.
> March came in like a lamb yesterday.
> So, i guess we've got to get through the rest of March......1st day of spring......20th.
> Keep our fingers crossed.......SPRING......SPRING.......SPRING.


It is coming! Spring is in the air!


----------



## Kika

Bright & Sunny here.  Temp is 41 heading towards 50. It's a little windy so it feels colder.


----------



## Jackie23

Nice and warm here....we usually have 1 or 2 more days in March of freezing temperatures and then Spring!


----------



## Medusa

48 and Sunny.  I'd label that "hopeful."


----------



## SierraBlanca

Expecting 75 today.  Riding my bicycle to new home(s) construction site.  Contractor is a great friend!  I work for food!  LOL!


----------



## hollydolly

Raining all day.. again.... ...46 deg .. ( 8 celcius)


----------



## debodun

Mix of sun and clouds. More mild that yesterday, but still seasonable and a lot less windy than it's been. I can't remember a winter where it was always so windy.


----------



## MountainRa

75°F sunny, breezy. Good day for working outside.


----------



## Tish

Rain  ( My daughter house got flooded yesterday)

15 °C - 19 °C


----------



## Jules

Tish said:


> Rain  ( My daughter house got flooded yesterday)
> 
> 15 °C - 19 °C


Oh no, very bad? 

5 C and steady light rain.  I consider this a good day.  It’s helping rid us of the dirty snow and not miserably cold.


----------



## PamfromTx

63°F


----------



## TeChe

Today in this part of Texas we had high temp of 76, mostly sunny skies, low last night of 45.

last week at this time we had some ice on the ground.   As the saying goes,  if you don’t like the weather in Texas wait a day it will change…….


----------



## hollydolly

8-25 am...rain has finally stopped.. cloudy and damp, and 42 deg f...


----------



## moviequeen1

'mother nature'  lately continues to put  us through 'roller coaster' temps
Yesterday,it was p.sunny high was 46
Today its in the 20's,with slight wind feels colder than that,brrrr!


----------



## katlupe

So much for spring being in the air........25 degrees and snowing right now. The sun is in hiding.


----------



## MickaC

Beautiful bright and sunny yesterday and today.......but.....-25......more snow on the way, tomorrow.


----------



## Signe The Survivor

Today it is going to be beautiful and to reach 70 degrees. Then this weekend some snow is coming.


----------



## Tish

Jules said:


> Oh no, very bad?
> 
> 5 C and steady light rain.  I consider this a good day.  It’s helping rid us of the dirty snow and not miserably cold.


She will have to replace all the carpets lounge and repaint, she also lost her shed, it's unbelieveable.
Thank God she has insurance,


----------



## Tish

Possible shower   

16 °C - 23 °C

Unbelievable, I am 45 minutes away from Canberra and they are hitting 29°C today.


----------



## Signe The Survivor

Last day of good weather in the 60's today before the cold comes back and snow this weekend.


----------



## Gemma

Pretty decent today.  A sunny, 36ºF (2C).


----------



## moviequeen1

a beautiful day here in Buffalo/WNY ,temps in the 30's
 This weekend will feel like spring, tomorrow temps in the 50's, Sunday rain in the 60's


----------



## Don M.

Beautiful weather here, in the Midwest, the past couple of days...we even set an all time high yesterday.  But, it won't last....another front coming through over the weekend, and maybe even some light snow by early Monday.   Winter seems to be unwilling to leave.


----------



## PamfromTx

82ºF


----------



## Tish

Possible thunderstorm 

16 °C - 25 °C


----------



## Tish

Heavy rain 

15 °C - 20 °C


----------



## terry123

Warm here in Houston. Had to turn A/C on for a bit!  Electric bill going to be higher!!!


----------



## PamfromTx

72ºF


----------



## Ruthanne

It was 70 f today!  Now it's 60.  Warm again tomorrow..
 Yay


----------



## Tish

Possible shower   

15 °C - 20 °C


----------



## Geezer Garage

25 now, saying -10 Thursday. Burrrr!


----------



## hawkdon

36deg and hard sleet coming down !!!!


----------



## debodun

Slightly above seasonable temps, but rain predicted all day. It's raining quite hard right now. High winds predicted for tonight.


----------



## hollydolly

Been sunny all day, but with a bitter cold wind . 7 deg  and the wind is making it feel colder


----------



## Signe The Survivor

It is very cold in the low 20's Fahrenheit , but not snowing anymore. They say it will reach the low 30's today.


----------



## Kika

It is 67 degrees right now.  Mostly sunny.  Prediction is to be over 70.  I'll enjoy this weather today, tonight the wind and thunderstorms are to arrive.


----------



## Geezer Garage

16 Deg F right now, and sunny.


----------



## Mizmo

Raining and fairly mild though freezing rain in forecast


----------



## Tish

Rain   

16 °C - 19 °C


----------



## Autumn72

It is  44° had to turn off the heat inside it is 72°


----------



## debodun

We had a front pass through last evening. The wind sounded like it was going to tear the roof off the house! A neighbors trash can ended up in my lot and the contents blown all over. I went and rang their doorbell. The woman came out and we picked up the litter. She said she was glad I told her. I had some cleaning up to do, too. Had to pick up a lot of twigage and several larger branches that blew down from the tree on the south side.  I'm worried about that tree, it isn't that big yet every time there's wind over 20 MPH, there are twigs and branches down. There used to be a tree in front, but I guess the former owner had it cut down because there was just a stump there. Maybe there's a disease going around for those trees. The branches that came down has a lot of lichens on them.


----------



## Tish

Cloudy 

12 °C - 21 °C


----------



## debodun

Significant snow yesterday. Sunny and milder today. Much has melted already.


----------



## helenbacque

81 and overcast with slight breeze.  Low of 69 last night.


----------



## Don M.

We're hunkering down for the next couple of days, as Winter's "hopefully" last blast comes; through.  We had a dusting of snow this morning, but 3 to 5 inches are expected tonight/tomorrow.  Then, by Sunday, or Monday, mild weather returns....I'm ready for that.


----------



## Geezer Garage

-8 this morning, 18 now. Six inches of new snow over the last couple of days. I think it's cold, but Lil Bit seems to like it.


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny and warm in the sun today.. 14 deg c.. 59 deg F...  a little bit of a breeze but nothing much. It's 8pm and I still don't feel the need to put any heating on in the house.

Got the lawns mowed, rain expected all day tomorrow...


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny 

9 °C - 22 °C


----------



## hawkdon

Been snowing for many hours, but tiny flakes so it
does not add up to much...about 3 inches I think so far....


----------



## Pinky

Expected snow for the next 3 days .. however, the forecast seems to change a little as the day rolls by. Whatever we get, I don't think it will be much.


----------



## moviequeen1

We've been 'spoiled' these past few days with no snow on the ground, haven't had to wear my winter boots,alas that will change by tonight
Today will be p.sunny day,temps in the 40's, a cold front comes thru Buffalo/parts of WNY Tonight snow here in city maybe 2-4 inches, tomorrow another inch temps in the 20's brrr!


----------



## Pinky

It snowed overnight, and is snowing again at present. The snowflakes are floating upwards .. kind of pretty


----------



## Geezer Garage

-6 F this morning, Buurrrr. The birds on the feeder look like their wearing down coats, all puffed up.


----------



## RadishRose

High forecast to be 51F, but tomorrow will be rainy, windy and snow later in the day.


----------



## hollydolly

Raining ...  54 deg f..and windy


----------



## debodun

Seasonable temps, overcast. Big snow predicted here for Saturday.


----------



## Georgiagranny

It's 60 right now but forecast to change during the night. Rain, thunderstorms, big chill, and an inch of sNOw tomorrow morning. Mid-70s by Wednesday or Thursday next week.

I've battened down all my hatches!


----------



## moviequeen1

I was awakened this morning at 4:45,with an employee from our snow plowing service shovelling the back walk,went back to sleep. I woke up at 6:15, looked outside window,we got about 4 inches of snow,back to wearing boots again
On my early walk to buy NYT,temp was 25 with a slight breeze
 The forecast for today is cloudy temps near 30,tomorrow a bit warmer


----------



## Sunny

It's snowing.


----------



## debodun

Started here as rain, the changed to snow just before 8am.


----------



## Pinky

After 2 days of snow, this morning the sun is trying to break through, and I see an opening of blue sky breaking through the clouds.


----------



## Sliverfox

Snowy, windy ,, 19*.

Hubby took load  of firewood to customer.
He must have got stuck in their yard,he came back & got the backhoe.

Now I'm worrying about  getting  backhoe & truck back home.
Hope our customer drives the truck,, following backhoe  home.

At times  we are experiencing  'white outs' of blowing snow.


----------



## katlupe

27 degrees and has been snowing since sometime after 2:30 AM.


----------



## Autumn72

36° rainy spring has sprung.
In North highest state.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Heatwave, 44 deg, and sunny skies. Calling for snow tomorrow high of 36. As long as it's sunny, it fells good.


----------



## debodun

Intermittent sun and clouds. On the cool side of seasonable. Big warm-up predicted after Monday.


----------



## Don M.

We finally got past this recent snowstorm and freezing temperatures.  We should reach 60 today, and melt the remaining snow, and then the rest of the week looks good....may hit 70 by Wednesday.  

If the AccuWeather forecasts are correct, we should be done with Winter.


----------



## Autumn72

37° no snow in sight! Knock on wood.....I haven't been outside in over a year......


----------



## Tish

Clearing shower 

12 °C - 21 °C


----------



## CinnamonSugar

SierraBlanca said:


> Expecting 75 today.  Riding my bicycle to new home(s) construction site.  Contractor is a great friend!  I work for food!  LOL!


Hi @SierraBlanca … I love your name!!  Welcome to the forum


----------



## hollydolly

We had glorious sunshine today..I sat outside al fresco and had a drink and some lunch at the pub...no coat today at all, and even with my cardigan on I was too warm at one point directly in the sun.... temps were up around the high 50's f.. we're forecast to get warmer as the week goes on with even more sunshine .. so that's great news...


----------



## Tish

Possible shower

12 °C - 21 °C


----------



## Pinky

16C and overcast. May have light flurries tonight. 13C predicted for Wednesday. Slowly, but surely, warmer days are coming.


----------



## Ruthanne

Upper 50s today.  Dog and I walked on this clear, sunny day.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

The weather's been crazy. We had sleet and snow this weekend and the temps got down to (real feel single digits). Today is a beautiful day, high 50's but real feel 60. Tomorrow and Wednesday...65 and 73 degrees this coming Friday.  Thursday, Saturday and Sunday in the high 50s.


----------



## SierraBlanca

Thank you Cinnamon Sugar!  I've been under the weather (pun intended) due to timing of Covid Booster, then pecan orchards sending their dust and pollen to my lungs, so I got a double whammy on my immune system.  Spent all weekend with the contractor's family as they installed wonderful cabinetry! Staying off the bicycle until the lungs can handle the bicycle rides again. Thank you for the welcome!!


----------



## Sliverfox

Thought we were supposed to  get rain  today,, none  so far.
35 & sunny out.

Time for Mac's walk.


----------



## Pinky

Snowing  with rain  coming


----------



## JustBonee

Having spring type weather with high's in the 80's today.  
In the mornings,  it's been in the 50s  lately.  We had an overnight rain storm blow through around midnight.


----------



## Tish

Late shower 

11 °C - 22 °C


----------



## PamfromTx

84‎°F


----------



## hollydolly

Well we were told we were going to have sun all week this week, but apparently not today. It's absolutely throwing it down with rain... torrential, bouncing off the road.. and at 3.55pm it's almost dark due to the black skies... 

Hard to imagine it's going to be Glorious sunshine and high 50's from tomorrow and the rest of the week but that's what they're saying.. so fingers crossed..


----------



## Pinky

1C and heavy fog. It snowed all day yesterday. Supposed to be nice tomorrow. We shall see!


----------



## debodun

Overcast, but mild for this time of year. Forecast predicts temps in the 60sF (18C) on Friday, then rain on the weekend (as usual) and cooling down.


----------



## RadishRose

54F and sunny


----------



## Gemma

Gorgeous day...64ºF (18C) and very sunny.


----------



## Tish

Late shower  

13 °C - 24 °C


----------



## Pinky

We were out earlier .. the heavy fog lifted, and it felt mild. Not a bad day weather-wise. Sun has actually broken through now


----------



## hawkdon

Woo Hoo....74 and all sunshine !!!!


----------



## Murrmurr

Hot. It's been hot and sunny for several days. Oddly, it rained pretty good yesterday morning. That was nice.


----------



## Tish

Possible shower 

13 °C - 24 °C


----------



## PamfromTx

87°F


----------



## hawkdon

And another 74deg whoooeeeeeee....


----------



## Pinky

Heavy fog this morning, sun broke through .. 15C now. Just lovely.


----------



## moviequeen1

A beautiful,warm sunny day temps in 60's DEVINE!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

The sky about 20 min ago.  (I made a video too but don’t know how to post that ).  Like this from one horizon to the other.  Very turbulent sky.


----------



## Pink Biz

*Rain, low 40's*


----------



## debodun

Cool and foggy early this morning. Once that burned off, it is now sunny and warm for mid-March.


----------



## Pinky

We were out earlier .. warm, lovely day. Rain coming .. par for the course at this time of year.
Almost all the snow has melted.


----------



## Don M.

Our Midwest "roller coaster" continues.  The last couple of days were warm and sunny with temps in the upper 70's.  Late last night, another front came through with some rain, and the temp today is struggling to reach the mid 40's.


----------



## Ruthanne

High 50s and 60f.  Nice but sky is gray.


----------



## Tish

Clearing shower my foot, it hasn't stopped raining.

14 °C - 20 °C


----------



## hawkdon

Today was rainy all day, which we needed...and no warmer
that about 55deg.......


----------



## debodun

Looks like our brief taste of spring yesterday is gone. Much cooler and drizzly today.


----------



## moviequeen1

The past 2 days have been beautiful,warm yesterday's high was 71,Thurs was 67
Today, cloudy with rain on/off temps in the 50's, tomorrow a mix of rain/snow showers highs in 40's


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny 

9 °C - 25 °C


----------



## Mizmo

2 days of spring
now


----------



## MickaC

Still having great weather !!!!!!!!
The snow is going down at a record pace.......i know.....still March......anything could happen.

I grew up with this saying  " crows are back.....3 snows on their back "
Crows landed back on Tuesday.


----------



## Ruthanne

Rainy, rainy day.  53f


----------



## David777

We actually received measurable rain here in the San Jose region, about 5/100 inch with scattered rains about the north state.  This has been maybe the driest January, February, early March during my lifetime and were it not for the December super storm, conditions would be far more droughty with vast regions of green plant and animal life dying off like never before.  So even this piddly rain is a godsend.


----------



## MickaC




----------



## hollydolly

First day of spring... it looks like this today...


----------



## debodun

Training thunderstorms last night with intermittent torrential rain. I looked out once and my street looked like the Hudson River. Her a pic of it coming off the rain gutter.


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny   

12 °C - 23 °C


----------



## Tish

Fog then sunny 

11 °C - 27 °C


----------



## hollydolly

Took this this morning at 10am just before getting on the train at the station,  and it stayed that way until it started to get dark about 6-ish... it was quite warm too around 58 f... now at just past midnight it's 44 deg f


----------



## Tish

Possible shower 

17 °C - 25 °C


----------



## MickaC

We're still having nice weather.....normal seasonal....this morning, -5
I mentioned the saying on a prior post..... " Crows are back, 3 snows on their back ".
They had their first snow on their back on Tuesday, 2 more to go.


----------



## Pinky

Very overcast .. 3C .. rain forecast, and possibly a bit of snow!


----------



## hawkdon

37deg and still raining...been off n on rain since monday evening....


----------



## Tish

Showers 

13 °C - 20 °C


----------



## hollydolly

Been a glorious day today.. between 68 & 70 F....    

today at the lakeside.. and Park...


----------



## moviequeen1

another cloudy day here in WNY,temps near 50 with  chance of afternoon rain


----------



## PamfromTx

51°F


----------



## Sliverfox

A sunny 46.
Weather forecast  for the weekend looks wet & cold.


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Don M.

We're into the 4th day of chilly and rainy weather....haven't seen the sun since Monday morning.  The rain hasn't been very severe....mostly just; sprinkles and a heavy mist.  Compared to the damage this front and storm did in some of the Southern states, I consider us lucky.


----------



## Tish

Possible shower ( No possible about it, it is pouring)

13 °C - 19 °C


----------



## Ruthanne

53 f right now or 12 c.  It's going to be in the 40s f tomorrow and then on sun and mon into the 30s...no!


----------



## funsearcher!

Planning on 75 here this weekend in Colorado


----------



## Ruthanne

funsearcher! said:


> Planning on 75 here this weekend in Colorado


Oh how nice!  I'm envious


----------



## funsearcher!

Ruthanne said:


> Oh how nice!  I'm envious


But down to the 30's again next week!


----------



## moviequeen1

Our long winter season has finally ended, total snowfall was 92 inches
Today its cloudy/breezy with rain in the forecast  temps in the 40's 
Mother Nature as always likes to give us some 'spring snow' which is in the forecast for Sat&Sun weekend, maybe an inch but it will be cold/breezy  near 30
I can't put my winter boots away yet, darn it!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

Possible shower   

13 °C- 20 °C


----------



## Alligatorob

Nice, sunny and 68 today, tomorrow is supposed to be out first 70 degree day!!!


----------



## Tish

Possible shower 

12 °C - 19 °C


----------



## hollydolly

Been a glorious sunny day today again 70 degrees.. people at the beach today..


----------



## Pinky

We've been out for most of the day .. went a couple of hours out of the city. Dark clouds all day, rain on and off. It was around 11C, but temp is dropping.


----------



## debodun

Unseasonably cool and blustery, which makes it seem even colder.


----------



## Silent Rose

It is cloudy and 41 degrees. There is a cold front moving in for the next few days.


----------



## C50

Beautiful spring morning here in Ohio!  Yeah for us!


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Tish

Possible shower   

14 °C - 22 °C


----------



## katlupe

18 degees, snowing, sun is shining......spring in NY!


----------



## RadishRose

Cold! 24F, partly cloudy. 
Yesterday, a few light snow squalls.


----------



## Sliverfox

Its a windy, snowy  18   not  warming up much today.
Appears hubby will be inside most of today.

Good day  for baking cookies,,,our  cookie tin is about empty.


----------



## debodun

Very unseasonably cold and the wind is blowing so hard, I'm surprised there are no shingles in the yard. I think I'll pass on my walk around the neighborhood this morning.


----------



## Tish

Showers increasing   

14 °C - 19 °C


----------



## Pinky

-6C feels like -15C
While out today, sun was shining while it snowed!


----------



## hollydolly

We've had yet another hot & sunny day today..   that's been the same every day this week. 70 deg F... people at the beach.... people walking around with short sleeves.. and even shorts..

It's 11.30pm now, and I've got a short sleeve top on , and no heating, and it's not cold at all...only had the heating on for a couple of hours one evening this week

However we're forecast for showers tomorrow from around 4am.. and a drop in temps to around 53 deg...so quite a sharp drop ..


----------



## debodun

I went for a walk this morning. Still very cold for this time of year with a stiff breeze, but not as cold or windy as yesterday. I couldn't go outside yesterday morning - windchill was near 0 F.


----------



## AnnieA

Overcast, 80 F and very breezy.  Another severe storm front is coming through tomorrow and with both psoriatic and osteoarthritis, I don't have to watch a weather forecast to know that!  Very achy and stiff today.


----------



## Tish

Possible shower 

14 °C - 16 °C


----------



## AnnieA

Multiple tornado warnings popping up all over the place to the west of us.  I heard a crash and found the porch glider on its side and the actual squall line is still several hours away.  Our current wind gusts are in the F1 tornado level.


----------



## Medusa

Currenlty 61 F and Sunny.


----------



## Tish

Possible shower   

11 °C - 16 °C


----------



## Silent Rose

Very cloudy and in the 40's.


----------



## moviequeen1

We've had all sorts of weather here in Buffalo&WNY today
When I went on my early morning walk around 6:40,temp was 60,bit breezy
Mid morning it started to rain,winds picked up 25- 30mph. The sun came out around noon temp started to fall into the 50's
 On my afternoon walk it was still windy,sun was out temps were  in the 40's,where it is right now


----------



## Trish

We had some snow earlier this evening and more to come apparently


----------



## Tish

Late shower   

9 °C - 15 °C

Now 9.8°C


----------



## Silent Rose

Warmer today and in the 60's , but it has been raining off and on.


----------



## Sliverfox

Mother Nature is April fooling us.
Chilly 33,, with mix of rain /snow falling.


----------



## Pinky

Earlier, it was snowing. Then it was mixed with rain. Now it's turning mostly to rain. Another potpourri kind of day!

Yesterday, it was quite warm .. 16C, but with high winds. On the way home from shopping, we saw a traffic light that the wind had snapped. It was on the ground, smashed up. Hopefully, it didn't damage anyone's car or fall on a pedestrian


----------



## Medusa

Yesterday is was warm and windy.  Then we had a great storm.
Currently (Friday, 04.01.22), it's 48F and partly sunny.


----------



## Pappy

Glad you asked. Here right now is our forecast:


----------



## Medusa

Silent Rose said:


> Very cloudy and in the 40's.


Is that a good or bad thing for you?

Yesterday, before the storm, we took our Boxer out for a walk in the gusty wind, which was lovely.  Then the storm hit, which was also lovely.


----------



## Tish

Possible shower 

9 °C - 15 °C

Currently

10.7°C


----------



## Marie5656

*Oh, we are at the time of year when NY State is deciding what it wants to do with the weather. We have had snow flurries, rain, wind, cold, warmer.  *


----------



## Liberty

Drop dead gorgeous!  Call it Chamber of Commerce weather.


----------



## PamfromTx

It is 70°F


----------



## charry

Cold …..brrrrr…windy….and 3degrees


----------



## Medusa

It's only just after 0900 here, but so far, 43F and Sunny.


----------



## Tish

Windy 

10 °C - 19 °C

Now

10.8°C


----------



## Tish

Increasing sunshine 

10 °C - 21 °C

Now 

10.5°C

Feels like 7.1 °C


----------



## Pinky

5C and it snowed a teeny-tiny bit. Hope tomorrow is sunny, as we've got to go out for awhile.


----------



## Tish

Fog then sunny   

8 °C - 22 °C

Now

3.5°C

Feels like 2.1 °C


----------



## PamfromTx

I just read that Wednesday's high will be 101 F !   No wonder it was feeling so warm today; I turned on the central air as it was too warm to cook.


----------



## Ladybj

Heat on  - AC off.  Heat off,  AC  on..they take turns - may the better temperature win


----------



## oldpop

Cool at night warm during the day. The pollen count is very very high.


----------



## Sliverfox

Sunny 37 heading to  the 60s !

Hope to get some outside work done today.


----------



## hollydolly

almost sunny.. breezy and 58 deg...


----------



## Tish

Showers 

13 °C - 18 °C

12.6°C

Feels like 10.5 °C


----------



## Pecos

30 minutes ago, we had tornados on the ground about 10 miles away. The possibility of more is fairly high. Having seen what they can do, I am on alert.


----------



## Alligatorob

Cold and windy, it was supposed to snow this morning, but didn't happen.  Supposed to warm to 70 by the weekend, springtime in Utah.


----------



## Liberty

Its drop dead gorgeous, Chamber of Commerce weather here.  Wildflowers are everywhere, trees are shooting out and birds are singing their hearts out. Hey, Spring has sprung!


----------



## Pecos

Pecos said:


> 30 minutes ago, we had tornados on the ground about 10 miles away. The possibility of more is fairly high. Having seen what they can do, I am on alert.


I finally stopped getting Code Red alerts so the danger must be gone.


----------



## Tish

Heavy rain   

12 °C - 15 °C

11.9°C Feels like 8.1 °C


----------



## bob22

39F cloudy and drizzling rain. But at least the snow is gone!


----------



## Pecos

We are in the middle of another thundershower. It has gotten pretty loud, and my cat has retreated to under the bed.


----------



## funsearcher!

Very windy in northern Colorado


----------



## MickaC

Since the first day of spring, we've had some nice days, not much snow left.
Yesterday, terrible wind, 60/70.....north wind.....kept it cold.
This morning, ground is white, strong winds are still blowing.....cold.
I mentioned this saying before....... " crows are back, 3 snows on their back " ..this will be the 2nd snow on their back...1 more to go.


----------



## Pinky

The changeable weather is playing havoc with my sinuses 
One day it's warm, next day it's cold. I think the pollen count must be high.
8C today .. weather report vacillating between "mostly sunny" and "rain forecast".
I shouldn't complain, as this is par for the course in April.


----------



## Sliverfox

A wet, cloudy 45,, doesn't  look like its going to get better.


----------



## Jackie23

ahhh.....no wind today!
The pollen from Oak trees is on everything around here...that means allergy problems for me, I'll have to wear a mask for a while.


----------



## Tish

Rain   

12 °C - 17 °C

Now

12.8°C Feels like 10.7 °C


----------



## Ruthanne

Chilly today-45 when I went out.  The wind was bitterly cold.  It's going to warm up again soon.


----------



## hollydolly

It's a gloriously sunny day... it's 48 deg currently at mid-day... . Fortunately the horrible strong winds of yesterday have gone.. 

I've got to go out soon... may just wear a Body warmer  rather than a jacket...


----------



## Don M.

We woke up this morning to a light dusting of snow and ice crystals, and freezing temperatures.  By Sunday, we should see temperatures back in the low 70's.  We've been caught in these "swings" for the past month.


----------



## RadishRose

53F, mostly cloudy


----------



## Pepper

Going up to 60F and Sunny!!


----------



## hollydolly

Super sunny ... glorious day today. They said it was low 50's but  it really wasn't.. it was very warm.. I went out with no coat, and when I was in the shops people were complaining about how hot it was because of course they had coats on, and the stores still had their winter heating on...

here are some of the flower beds in the town centre today...


----------



## Grampa Don

102 F and 8% humidity here today.  Feels like the desert.  The little air conditioner in my shop has been running all day.


----------



## Tish

Possible shower

13 °C - 19 °C


----------



## dobielvr

I think we're in the 90s today and yesterday.

And, next week they're predicting rain...


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny morning again...50 deg f


----------



## debodun

After a rainy 2 days of off and on drizzle interspersed with heavier rains, it cleared off late Friday morning. Now it's raining again and we even have a flood warning here for the Hudson River.


----------



## Pinky

Rain in the forecast .. that's okay. It's mild. Going out later. Got to get fresh air!


----------



## SmoothSeas

currently, it's snowing - big, fat fluffy flakes...


----------



## Don M.

It's nice and sunny today...first time this week....and we may reach the 70's for a couple of days.  Then, another front comes through Tuesday, with severe storm warnings for mid-week, before the temperatures drop again next weekend.  The "roller coaster" continues.


----------



## hollydolly

Been sunny all day but chilly...


----------



## Georgiagranny

Colder now (1pm) at 43 than it was when I got up. but the frost that was threatened by the weathernerds didn't happen...not even close. The sun is trying to come out and might actually make it.


----------



## MountainRa

Georgiagranny said:


> Colder now (1pm) at 43 than it was when I got up. but the frost that was threatened by the weathernerds didn't happen...not even close. The sun is trying to come out and might actually make it.


Our weather is much the same. Very windy, cloudy, 47°. Due to frost warnings, I covered a few of my outdoor plants yesterday. My peony bush has blooms I didn’t want to chance losing.


----------



## Tish

Increasing sunshine 

12 °C - 22 °C


----------



## debodun

It cleared off yesterday afternoon, so I thought I'd take my afternoon stroll. I got about 300 feet and its started raining. Got soaked walking back. Five minutes later, the sun was back out. Don't you love spring?


----------



## Tish

Late shower   

13 °C - 23 °C


----------



## Geezer Garage

38deg, and brisk wind. Sun peeks out once and a while. Supposed to be cloudy and 50 tomorrow. Calling for highs in the high 20's, and snow Tues and Wens.


----------



## MickaC

We’ve been having some very nice like spring days.


----------



## Tish

Clearing shower

11 °C - 17 °C


----------



## PamfromTx

76°F


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> Super sunny ... glorious day today. They said it was low 50's but  it really wasn't.. it was very warm.. I went out with no coat, and when I was in the shops people were complaining about how hot it was because of course they had coats on, and the stores still had their winter heating on...
> 
> here are some of the flower beds in the town centre today...


Love this flower bed!!!!


----------



## hollydolly

..62 deg... forecast for clouds later


----------



## caroln

60 deg. and raining....again.  Or still.  Don't know if it ever stopped overnight.


----------



## MickaC




----------



## caroln

MickaC said:


> View attachment 217037


Ain't that the truth!  Just heard about an egg shortage on the news.  If there wasn't really a shortage, there will be now!


----------



## debodun

Pouring rain this morning. The forecast predicts it to stop this afternoon.


----------



## MrPants

MickaC said:


> View attachment 217037


I saw on my Canadian news feed, Manitoba and parts of Sask. are going to get perhaps the worst blizzard of the decade with between 30 & 80 cm (up to 3 feet) of snow plus high winds - YIKES!!
That'll put a quick end to those spring flowers 
 Stock up and stay safe!


----------



## Buckeye

76F (24C) and mostly sunny here in Central Florida.  High today will be ~82F


----------



## MickaC

MrPants said:


> I saw on my Canadian news feed, Manitoba and parts of Sask. are going to get perhaps the worst blizzard of the decade with between 30 & 80 cm (up to 3 feet) of snow plus high winds - YIKES!!
> That'll put a quick end to those spring flowers
> Stock up and stay safe!


You are absolutely right....no spring flowers here yet.....TOO COLD. 
The shovels are ready......worst part of it will be getting my guys out to do their jobs.


----------



## MickaC




----------



## Tish

Increasing sunshine 

10 °C - 17 °C

Yet to see the sun today.


----------



## MickaC

Exactly as forecasted......high north winds, 60/70......heavy snow falling......hard to tell how much so far, with the wind......in the back, about 16", the wind has kept most of the deck and cement pad at the bottom of the deck clear, so far, the driveway full and blocked. will just try to keep something cleared for the guys to do their jobs.What a bunch of CRAP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Don M.

We were wakened up abruptly about 6:30 this morning with the weather radio alarm going off.  Luckily, it was just a heavy rain, with some wind that passed through quickly.  However, those South and East of us...in Illinois, Kentucky, Tennessee, etc., may see some rough weather as this strong front moves past.


----------



## Jackie23

Raining as I speak, we've had two storm systems to pass since yesterday, we do need the rain, just wish I had put down the sacks of fertilizer I have in the garage.


----------



## Alligatorob

Picture is worth 1,000 words...


----------



## Betty Boop

It is mostly Sunny and about 70 degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## MickaC

Alligatorob said:


> Picture is worth 1,000 words...View attachment 217176


Guess what ????????? my pictures will be worth 3,000 words......


----------



## MickaC




----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny   

8 °C - 20 °C


----------



## Alligatorob

MickaC said:


> my pictures will be worth 3,000 words.....


Yep!  Is that a recent picture?  Makes my snow look almost tropical!


----------



## Sliverfox

Presently 71 with on/off rain showers.


----------



## ronaldj

rain.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly

Beautiful sunny morning...really warm in the garden altho' they say the temps are only 66 deg f.. it feels much warmer than that. Skies are blue , and everything looks green and lush ..

I just took the winter cover off the bird bath, and filled it up with water ready for the pigeons to poop in... ...I love that weekly cleaning job.. lol.. but I'd rather have them have some fresh water and me have to clean it out ,  than none at all..

Forecast is for cloud this afternoon


----------



## MickaC




----------



## Lakeland living

9 deg cel, raining a little bit with fog so thick you can barely see the front of truck.
AND more rain coming....


----------



## Betty Boop

Mid 70's and Sunny


----------



## debodun

Unseasonably warm -  I delvered meals today it it's like mid-summer outside. Storms predicted this afternoon, then a big cool down for Easter.


----------



## MrPants

When you live in Winnipeg Manitoba and decide to open your pool for Easter


----------



## OneEyedDiva

It's crazy. Today we're supposed to hit almost 90 degrees! We're also supposed to have strong thunderstorms this afternoon. The low is forecast to be 50. Tomorrow the high will be 68, low 52 and partly cloudy.


----------



## PamfromTx

It's nice and toasty here.


----------



## PamfromTx

79°F


----------



## Tish

Fog then sunny 

7 °C - 21 °C


----------



## Alligatorob

Too damn cold!  

Worried about our peaches, blossoms on the trees and forecast of snow and freezing...


----------



## MickaC

MrPants said:


> When you live in Winnipeg Manitoba and decide to open your pool for Easter
> View attachment 217323


we should know better. .


----------



## MickaC




----------



## Betty Boop

50 degrees Fahrenheit and bright sunshine.


----------



## MickaC

Woke up to -15, with a wind chill, -21.....on April 15.
The saying i grew up with is......what the weather is on Good Friday.....is an indication of the weather for 40 days after.
Doesn't necessarily mean snow for 40 days.....maybe colder than normal.....maybe a lot of precipitation.....maybe....WHO KNOWS.


----------



## MickaC

My snow !!!!!


----------



## MickaC

@Alligatorob ………do you think my pics are worth more than a 1000 words.
My snow from Wednesdays’ and Thursday’s storm..


----------



## Alligatorob

MickaC said:


> ………do you think my pics are worth more than a 1000 words


Absolutely!  Nice to look at so much snow, in pictures anyway.


----------



## debodun

After near record temps yesterday, a cold front passed last evening. Temps much cooler today with off and on gusty winds. Easter is predicted to be unseasonably cool with temps perhaps dipping down to freezing or below. No huge warm-ups predicted for the ensuing week - on the cool side of average.


----------



## MountainRa

Fantastic in SC . Sunny 71°. Blooming in my yard today are, irises, evening primrose, money plant, late daffodils, dogwood, azaleas and soon peonies. Bird feeder has yellow goldfinch, cardinals, blue birds, chickadees and saw our first hummingbird today.

But along with the good a little bad must come. For us it’s the yellow pollen. Cars are covered in it. When it rains the mud puddles are yellow.

Still, thankful for where I live!


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny   

9 °C - 21 °C

Now 4.5°C


----------



## MickaC




----------



## Trila

MickaC said:


> My snow !!!!!


I heard that parts of Canada were getting more snow, but seeing is believing!


----------



## Betty Boop

Going to reach into the 70's today, but some rain showers.


----------



## Pappy

Low 80’s today and lots of sunshine. Looks great for Easter too.


----------



## WheatenLover

The low yesterday was 48 F, but I was so cold in my bones that I put my fleece bathrobe on, and my warmest pajamas, and went to bed early. I had planned to read, but I fell asleep instead.

Today the high is 54 F, 90% chance of rain, and low of 30 F.


----------



## oldpeculier

Raining. 52* F


----------



## MickaC

Woke up to -14......today April 16.....but the sun is shining.
Have never in my life seen it this cold, and this much snow, in this month.
The saying  " crows are back, 3 snows on their back "
Well.......Wednesdays' and Thursdays' snow should have finished it.......but......snow predicted for tomorrow, Sunday.


----------



## Tish

Fog then sunny 

8 °C - 22 °C

Now 6.3°C


----------



## hollydolly

Low 70's today glorious sunshine...I took this this morning


----------



## MickaC

Very dull cold easter morning, -10.
Robins everywhere.....counted 17 on the driveway just now crouched, trying to keep warm.
GREAT NEWS.....
Forecasted to snow today and a snowfall warning issued.


----------



## MickaC

GREAT NEWS IS HERE ALREADY.........*IT's SNOWING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Lakeland living

Nice bright morning here in Canada, -6 this morning, lake froze over again. Then more snow on top of that.
   Thousands are still without power...
  I am smiling , it could be worse...lol


----------



## Paco Dennis

More rain. It has been raining off and on for 2 weeks and cold at night.


----------



## Tish

Mostly cloudy 

9 °C - 23 °C

Now 5.4°C


----------



## hollydolly

Half heartedly sunny here this morning.. currently 55 deg  ( 12 C) ..about 15 deg lower than yesterday


----------



## Georgiagranny

That rainy weekend that we were threatened with all last week and every day since Friday? It didn't happen. And those thunderstorms of biblical proportions for Saturday night and last night? Those didn't happen, either.

When I grow up I'm gonna be a meteorologist and on TV making the big bucks to predict whatever the heck suits me.

ETA: Those genius meteorologists who predicted the rain? Yeah. Well, they insisted there was a 100% chance of rain. Somewhere.


----------



## Alligatorob

Supposed to be 72 and sunny today, but then turn colder Tuesday.  Spring is trying to get here, but with somewhat limited success.  

Oh well, it will eventually, then we will be wishing for the cold again...


----------



## Lakeland living

This morning, nice bright sunny -6c. No wind just a very slight breeze. Pretty good...for us


----------



## hollydolly

Lakeland living said:


> This morning, nice bright sunny -6c. No wind just a very slight breeze. Pretty good...for us


Minus 6 ...in April....OMG.....!!


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> That rainy weekend that we were threatened with all last week and every day since Friday? It didn't happen. And those thunderstorms of biblical proportions for Saturday night and last night? Those didn't happen, either.
> 
> *When I grow up I'm gonna be a meteorologist and on TV making the big bucks to predict whatever the heck suits me.*


I've said this for years..they get paid for old rope because they are never accurate...it's actually extremely infuriating, because in a place like the UK where we can have 4 seasons in one day..we need accuracy to plan outdoor activities...


----------



## Pappy

74 degrees and sunny right now, but what’s coming this afternoon doesn’t look to great. I’m right next to Melbourne.


----------



## Geezer Garage

That doesn't sound good Pappy. Better batten down the hatches. Cheers, Mike


----------



## MickaC




----------



## Geezer Garage

Not a cloud in the sky today, and supposed to be mid 60's. Should be a beautiful day.


----------



## MickaC

Had my driveway cleared on Friday.......had it cleared again today.I guess this year April sucks too.......but the sun is out nice and bright.


----------



## debodun

Really cool start to the day - in the 20s F, but by the time I went out for my morning schlepp, it was much warmer. Hard to believe winter storm warning issued for tonight into tomorrow. Not a cloud in th sky right now.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

It is typical spring weather. Snow, rain, warm, cold. We can have all four seasons on any given week . But it’s coming. I can see the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Ruthanne

37 degrees f and snow is coming down fast.  Looks pretty.  Can't wait for this weekend when it will be in the 80s f.


----------



## Gemma

Moderate snow right now.  Suppose to receive about 6 inches by tomorrow.  Will be glad to see the high 60's return for the weekend.


----------



## Tish

Rain developing

11 °C - 22 °C

Now 7.0°C


----------



## Paco Dennis

Low tonight 29F

High Friday and Saturday 82F


----------



## Pinky

It was overcast, but nice while we were out earlier today. Forecast kept saying rain/snow coming. We pooh-poohed the forecast.

Guess what?

It's snowing 

Rain yet to come.


----------



## hollydolly

According to the weather app it's 50 degrees here now at just past midnight.. and dry.... but despite not having any heating on in this house for days, and having had the windows in every room opened today all day.. as well as the back door, here in my office room, and also  in my bedroom the temps indoors is 73.3 f


----------



## MickaC

Enjoying cloud and -10 this morning......forecasted for dreary week....rain.......and another Colorado low for the end of this week.


----------



## debodun

*'Nuff said?*


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny

10 °C - 17 °C

Now 10 °C


----------



## MickaC

We were threatened with a Alberta Clipper for last nite and today.......luckily......we only got a dusting of snow, and was bright and sunny today.
We dodged that one.
But...
Still forecasting a Colorado Low for the end of the week.......in APRIL .
Colorado......keep your crap to yourself.......thank you !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PamfromTx

82°F


----------



## Lakeland living

hollydolly said:


> Minus 6 ...in April....OMG.....!!


Could be worse, Manitoba ( Province next door) had a very large snow storm.


----------



## debodun

Seasonably cool, but the big issue is the wind. I delivered meals today and have to drive by Saratoga Lake on Rt 9P. I thought a few times the car was going to get blown into the water.


----------



## hollydolly

Gloriously sunny  hot day again today... ...but I was sat in the hair salong looking at it out of the window..by the time I got out it was rush hour, so I couldn't go anywhere to enjoy the rest of the day . Tomorrow is forecast for cloud, and some showers..


----------



## CinnamonSugar

debodun said:


> Seasonably cool, but the big issue is the wind. I delivered meals today and have to drive by Saratoga Lake. I thought a few times the car was going to get blown into the water.


Lots of curves on that road, I’ve driven it


----------



## Geezer Garage

72 here today, and a little breezy. Feels like summertime. Had two truckloads of gravel delivered yesterday, and have been moving a lot of ground to expand my parking area. Will be putting down the pit run, and road base material this afternoon. Having fun using the backhoe, and the weather is perfect for this. Calling for a high of 38 Saturday, with snow and rain.


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny 

7 °C - 17 °C

Now 7.9°C


----------



## MickaC

Day 2 of our Colorada Low rain......had a break from it from 2 pm and 10 pm yesterday......started up heavy again through the nite and now.
Another day tomorrow.....could be wet snow......temp staying around 0.
When will the farmers get on the fields.....not any time soon.


----------



## Ruthanne

It will be near 80f today.


----------



## feywon

Weird even for this odd sputtering spring.

Yesterday the wind much worse than usual all morning. Then mid-day we get weather alert on phones:  Dust storm! Possibility of zero visibility plus safety advice including that elders and any one with respiratory issues should stay inside unless crucial to go out.

First it was tll 4:45pm then 6:45, then 8:45. Was very relieved when the warning sound did not go off again at 8:30. Had to pick daughter up from work at 9.

I've seen clouds swallow the Eastern ridge, and smoky haze, but first time i've seen a beige dust 'cloud' obscure it.  Was even odder, discomforting during the lulls in the high winds when the dust cloud remained,  i'd have thought tgee wind would clear it out. There are what look like rain clouds this morning hopefully will rain and settle the dust.


----------



## Alligatorob

Sucks!  Cold drizzle, but not enough precip to help with the drought...

Hopefully sun this afternoon!


----------



## Tish

Fog then sunny 

7 °C - 18 °C


----------



## MickaC

Rain and high winds 70 / 80 all day and still going strong.


----------



## Georgiagranny

It was 83 here today. Sunny and no wind. Ahhh. Spring!


----------



## Nipper

Enjoyable day! Warm but breezy


----------



## ElCastor

Sunny. Low to mid 60's during the day. Minor rain a few days ago -- probably the last until Fall. Coastal California has a Mediterranean climate, pretty mild with little or no ice or snow in the winter. Never knew what humidity was until I ventured back East in my 20's.


----------



## MickaC

After the last 2 days of rain, temps at 0, since last nite Colorado delivered it's Low.....close to the end of APRIL......SNOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!
There's an ice crust on everything......power was out from 4:30 to 6:45 this morning.....high winds still blowing......about an inch of crap !!!!!!!! supposed to continue for the day.
Guess what.......in less than 2 months......we will have the longest day of the year.....unless Mother Nature changes her mind on that, too.
In all my years, have never seen an April like this one.......Welcome to climate change.


----------



## Sliverfox

Sunny 73,, may get into the 80s this afternoon.


----------



## Tish

Fog then sunny   

9 °C - 18 °C

Now 8.2°C


----------



## Georgiagranny

83 and sunny again today. If we liked yesterday and today, we'll like tomorrow, too. The pollen has eased up enough that there's no coating of yellow cr@p on everything. I've even been able to have my windows and my screen door open. Woot woot!


----------



## MickaC

It’s only been 9 days since Good Friday.....the saying goes.....” what the weather was like on Good Friday, the weather will be similar for 40 days. “ 
The weather on that day was a little bit of everything.....but nothing severe.
So.......31 more days to go .
Feels like 60 days since then. .


----------



## Jules

@MickaC I always think of you when the national weather report talks about the snow in Manitoba.  It’s been a bad, bad winter.


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday was a unseasonably warm/sunny day,high was 79
Today,p.sunny temps near 70, the rain comes later in the day
The rest of the week temps in the 40's,50's


----------



## hollydolly

Today was weird weather.. we had sun then cloud,  for the morning..then in the PM when I went out, it was dry all the way to my destination, but as soon as I got out of the car it rained.. just enough to make the car filthy.. no more, then it stopped and the sun came out for about 30 mins, then it rained again..and so it went on all afternoon


----------



## Leann

I had the air conditioning on yesterday for a short while then needed to have the heat on for a little bit today. Crazy weather. Or maybe it's me


----------



## Tish

Fog then sunny, no sign of the sun as yet.

9 °C - 18 °C

Now 11.6°C


----------



## PamfromTx

A terrible thunderstorm ; unable to sleep with the thunder.


----------



## hollydolly

Glorious Sunshine....


----------



## hawkdon

Brrrrrrrr....36 deg here in missouri....enuff of this...where is
spring/summer??????


----------



## Sliverfox

Rainy 47 may reach 51 than fall into the 30s at night.

Guess what? Snow is  forecast too!

Were those few days of sun & warmth our Summer?


----------



## MickaC

Today......cloudy......-6 on April 26.


----------



## Em in Ohio

In my email today 4.26.2022 from my property insurance company:  "Your area may be experiencing extreme cold soon, we want to share these tips to help prepare. If needed, you can file a claim through our app."


----------



## Sliverfox

@Em,,let's hope that that letter is wrong.

Maybe it was supposed to be mailed at an earlier date?


----------



## PamfromTx

It stormed all night and was quite loud with thunder.  

71°F


----------



## debodun

A cool, drizzly day.


----------



## Tish

Showers increasing 

10 °C - 17 °C

Now 12.5°C


----------



## Sliverfox

Cloudy 34  with on & off snow  beads  falling.


----------



## moviequeen1

Once again snow flurries this morning, when I went outside around 6:40 temp was 34
 Today cloudy high in the low 40's


----------



## Marie5656

moviequeen1 said:


> Once again snow flurries this morning, when I went outside around 6:40 temp was 34
> Today cloudy high in the low 40's



*Snowing here in Batavia, too. Welcome to Western NY.*


----------



## Jackie23

Beautiful sunshiny days with occasional rain good for the yard, still windy though.


----------



## hollydolly

Very different to yesterday's glorious sunshine. Today it's cloudy/overcast.. and cold at 55 deg f..yesterday I had a sleeveless top on, and outside doing the gardening and even my arms caught the sun... today I'm indoors, jersey on.. and heating on..


----------



## debodun

The sun was coming up when I went for my morning walk, but the road was wet, so it must have rained shortly before. Still on the cool side of average. Gusty winds forecast for the afternoon.


----------



## PamfromTx

We went from thunderstorms to beautiful blue skies and a perfect temp.


----------



## Dapper Dan

Cloudy and 4 degrees Celsius.


----------



## Tish

Showers   

11 °C - 20 °C

Now 11.2°C


----------



## MickaC

Last 2 days were nice with sun, got up to 4 for a short part of the days.
This morning, cloudy, 0, a few specks of freezing rain.
But.......
Colorado Low inviting itself for the weekend, may be here tomorrow, bringing rain, heavy rain on the weekend.


----------



## GoneFishin

Date: 10:00 AM EDT Thursday 28 April 2022

Pressure:30.3 inches
Temperature:39.0° F 
Dew point:25.2°F 
Humidity:57%
Wind:NW 9 mph


----------



## Dapper Dan

Bright sunshine and 4 degrees Celsius.


----------



## debodun

Just about 50F, but very windy which makes it seem cooler that it is. There's an outdoor burn ban right now because of the risk of fire.


----------



## Tish

Late shower   

13 °C - 22 °C

Now 11.5°C


----------



## MickaC

April 28.........will I ever be able to put my winter parka and toque away????
Still wearing them everyday.


----------



## Pinky

10C , clear blue sky and sunny, BUT! .. we keep getting frost warnings overnight


----------



## OneEyedDiva

It is very windy today and not that warm. In fact, all 21 counties in N.J. are under a Red Flag warning due to concerns about possible "critical fire conditions".  https://www.nj.com/weather/2022/04/...-critical-fire-conditions-through-friday.html
Our bushes and cherry blossom tree are whipping around like crazy right now.


----------



## MickaC

Waiting for the Colorado Low to land for the third weekend in a row......heavy rain, maybe snow.....sigh.....


----------



## hollydolly

Very overcast today... I was in 2 minds whether to cut the hedge at the front today, because altho' not forecast it does look as tho' it might rain.. however it's coming up to 3.30pm and it's not rained yet but chilly tho' at 55 deg f.  I got the lawns cut and the hedge cut.. which means tomorrow , when it's going to be sunny.. I can go out  somewhere nice if I feel like it.. and not be concerned about the garden needing done..


----------



## Tish

Rain   

13 °C - 17 °C

Now 13.3°C


----------



## hollydolly

Just took this in the garden a few minutes ago.. sunny.. and beautiful, so I'm just getting ready to go out for a while ..


----------



## MickaC

Colorado Low has arrived just as predicted. Rain....rain.....rain. Anyone need some rain......i'll send you some.....LOTS.....i'll even pay for shipping.


----------



## terry123

We had a shower last week but not enough to help much.  Send that rain here to Houston.  We would like it here in the Clear Lake area if you can.  Just no hurricane kind. Just a good slow rain to soak in.  Its just warm and humid here this morning with high to be 88.


----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Pinky

Beautiful clear sky and bright sunshine today, going up to 12C. We're going out today, so I'm looking forward to catching some rays!


----------



## Lavinia

It's dry and sunny at the moment, but rain is forecast...very welcome rain as there has been none for several weeks now.


----------



## Geezer Garage

It was 28 when I took the dog out at 7am. Calling for light wind and a high of 56, and full sunshine. Should be a beautiful day.


----------



## JustBonee

Living in a region (Gulf Coast)   where wind,   and even breezes were uncommon in years past   ....  now it is daily wind gusts up to 25 mph -
Has nothing to do with sunny or stormy conditions.
Just a relatively new issue that we deal with daily now.


----------



## Don M.

I emptied over 4" of rain out of my rain gauge this morning....the result of the past couple of days weather.  More is on the way for this coming week.  Our creek is running strong, and the yard is a sponge.  Yesterday, there were dozens of Tornados in Kansas, and NW Missouri.  This year is starting out really wet, and stormy.


----------



## Tish

Sunny 

2 °C - 16 °C

Now 2.2°C


----------



## GoneFishin

May 1


----------



## Georgiagranny

@GoneFishin  That explains why you're making chili today. Dang! At those temps, I'd be bathing in it to keep warm.


----------



## GoneFishin

Georgiagranny said:


> @GoneFishin  That explains why you're making chili today. Dang! At those temps, I'd be bathing in it to keep warm.


Welcome to the Great White North.


----------



## Georgiagranny

GoneFishin said:


> Welcome to the Great White North. View attachment 219423


I was born in the Great White North, maybe not as north as you are. Our joke was that we were so far north, it was really "South" Canada. We were on the south shore of Lake Superior.


----------



## Tish

Frost then sunny   

0°C - 19 °C

Now 0.0°C


----------



## Georgiagranny

Wut wo. My brother in the Upper Peninsula hates me today. There's still sNOw on the ground, but heck...it's only raining this time. 45F up there. I told him I was sitting on the patio while talking to him and sent him some garden pix.

Geez. What's the problem? This season they've only had 184" of sNOw. It's usually 200" or more. In another month there will be leaves on most of the trees in the UP, and it'll be spring.

It's 81 here right now. We have leaves.


----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## MickaC

Was a dreary weekend.....rain on Saturday and cold, +2.......Colorado Low ran out of rain yesterday......cold north wind, +2.......cloudy, dreary, more cold north wind, and 0, this morning......but.....promises of nice, above seasonal coming for the week.....we'll see.


----------



## Jackie23

Raining


----------



## Sliverfox

Cloudy 49, looks like we might get some     more  rain.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Got about an inch of wet, heavy snow last night, and happy to get it. Petting a wet dog right now.


----------



## Pappy

Climbing towards the 90’s this week.


----------



## hollydolly

Grim, grey, warm & humid....


----------



## Georgiagranny

Hot and sunny. It's summertime in the South.


----------



## Timewise 60+

Continued cold and wet.... worst Spring weather I can remember!


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> Hot and sunny. It's summertime in the South.


it's supposed to be summertime in THIS south...


----------



## debodun

A cool, rainy, typical spring day in the northeastern U.S.


----------



## RadishRose

54F, drizzly on an off. We  need the rain.


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny   

7 °C - 19 °C

Now 6.0°C


----------



## Timewise 60+

Cold and wet again today!  Not at all normal for the Kansas City area in May!  I think the good Lord is mad at us...


----------



## hollydolly

Just started to rain while I was out cutting back the Ivy... big drops but slow, just enough to make all the cars dirty, but not enought to give the gardens a drink...


----------



## Tish

Possible shower 

4 °C - 18 °C

Now 4.2°C


----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## GoneFishin

May the 4th be with you


----------



## hollydolly

Rained a little bit... just enough to dampen the road..but not anywhere near as much as we need...


----------



## moviequeen1

cloudy with on/off rain temps in 50's


----------



## debodun

Gray, rainy day. After this dry into the foreseeable future with a warming trend towards the weekend.


----------



## Tish

Showers 

8 °C - 15 °C

Now 7 °C


----------



## MickaC

Was a beautiful spring day in Manitoba land today. 17, bright blue sky, light breeze.
Spring has sprung.


----------



## jujube

Hotter'n the Hinges of Hell here already.  Supposed to be 90 tomorrow.


----------



## Murrmurr

It's getting hot. 

May is supposed to come in like a lion, but seems the lion came through in late April. Thunder showers caused 3 blackouts here in the last 2 weeks of April.


----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## oldaunt

My weather today is "help help. I'm drowning!!"


----------



## Don M.

Heavy rains the past couple of days, with flash flood warnings all over the area.  We've had over 5 inches this week, with more on the way.  Temperatures have been holding around 60.  Then, in the next few days, we should reach the 80's....maybe even 90,  Crazy weather this past month.


----------



## Leann

Beautiful here today. Slow, steady rain yesterday that has given way to a lovely day today.


----------



## Timewise 60+

STILL, Cold and Raining....worst Spring ever in the KC area.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Today is a lovely day. High 74 but real feel high to reach 81.


----------



## Jackie23

Storms rolling in again.


----------



## Don M.

I went down in the garage this morning and there was a big pool of water under the truck.....from all these recent rains.  I sucked it up with my big shop vac, and found a crack starting to form in the concrete.  So... it looks like that will be another project when warmer dry weather comes.  We are supposed to get another heavy rain tonight/tomorrow before this weather gives us a break, so I'll probably be down there again cleaning up water tomorrow.....Always Something!!!


----------



## Pinky

Beautiful sunny day, 15C. I was comfy wearing capris, sleeveless tee, and lightweight hoodie. We're supposedly going to hit the upper teens next week. Soon, I will be complaining about the high humidity we usually get here


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny , but humid.... took this picture this afternoon...


----------



## Tish

Frost then sunny 

-1 °C - 12 °C

Now -1.1°C


----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Pappy

I kid you not. 3 PM today:


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny 

3 °C - 12 °C

Now 4.8°C


----------



## CrowFlies

dry as bones in the Rockies.  havent seen "rain" in...nearly a year.
its very sad and scary.  its another dust bowl happening.
also getting hot and im starting already to react to the heat.


----------



## dseag2

Here in Dallas, we are going from Winter directly into Summer.  Today was beautiful at 85 degrees with no humidity, but we will be at a record high of 98 degrees on Sunday and will be in the 90's all next week.  Our lawmakers have asked the electric companies not to work on any grids over the short term because they are afraid we will experience rolling blackouts.  We are used to the 90's in July, not in May.  

My good friend in Seattle says it unseasonably cold.  They haven't gotten out of the 50's and it continues to rain every day.  Crazy stuff.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Was 70 here today, and things are drying out. Chance of showers tomorrow night, then looks like two weeks of 60's and low70's, and no rain.


----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Lewkat

Steady rain and 41 degrees.  Cold for May.


----------



## Pappy

7;05 am..75 degrees and a thunderstorm approaching.


----------



## BillB613

Mostly sunny, staying in the 60s. A good day for a walk on the beach.


----------



## Trish

BillB613 said:


> Mostly sunny, staying in the 60s. A good day for a walk on the beach.


Perfect day for the seaside.  Does it get very busy?  In the UK, we have some nice coastal towns but they always get very crowded once the sun comes out.  

Just noticed you are a newbie - I hope you are enjoying the forum


----------



## Pepper

Just plain awful!  Lots of rain & wind.


----------



## Trish

dseag2 said:


> Here in Dallas, we are going from Winter directly into Summer.  Today was beautiful at 85 degrees with no humidity, but we will be at a record high of 98 degrees on Sunday and will be in the 90's all next week.  Our lawmakers have asked the electric companies not to work on any grids over the short term because they are afraid we will experience rolling blackouts.  We are used to the 90's in July, not in May.
> 
> My good friend in Seattle says it unseasonably cold.  They haven't gotten out of the 50's and it continues to rain every day.  Crazy stuff.



Totally unconnected to your post but, whenever I see Dallas I think of the Ewings - my parents watched that program every week until Bobby Ewing, having been killed off a year earlier, stepped out of the shower and it had all been a dream.


----------



## debodun

Seasonably cool, breezy and dry, in fact there's an outddor burn ban in effect due to these conditions.


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny

2 °C - 14 °C

Now 2.7°C


----------



## Sliverfox

43 & sunny.
Looks like the coming week will be warmer & no rain.


----------



## moviequeen1

a lovely sunny day here in WNY temps in low 60's


----------



## debodun

Sunny, seasonable temps, less windy. Big warm up predicted towards the end of this week with temps getting up in the 80sF. That will be great trying to set up a garage sale in summer-like heat.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

It looks nice outside. It was quite windy earlier. Better than Friday and Saturday which were both dreary, rainy days. High today is only 58.


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny

1 °C - 15 °C

Now 4.1°C


----------



## Gary O'

2022 - How's the Weather Where You Are?​
Name it
it's here

Sun
Snow
Hail

....waiting for the rain


----------



## CrowFlies

dust bowl SW and Rockies.


----------



## Gemma

A beautiful, breezy day, 63°F.


----------



## Alligatorob

50s and windy, forecast is for rain turning to snow tonight.  I am getting tired of this!


----------



## hollydolly

Another beautiful day


----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## PamfromTx

78° F
94° F High


----------



## debodun

It's getting dry here. too. An outdoor burn ban has been in effect for several days. No rain in sight - just a slight chance on the weekend. Big warm-up too which will make it worse.


----------



## Don M.

We've gone from "March" to "July" in just the past few days.  Most of last week was a bit chilly, and rainy....but today a big warm front hit, and we may set some new all time high records this week.  I went out earlier and finished mowing/trimming, and by Noon my shirt was feeling like a wet towel.  Now, cool down, take a shower, and stay indoors the rest of the day.


----------



## RadishRose

50's, sunny and a little breezy.


----------



## Tish

Raining 

8 °C 16 °C

Now 10.1°C


----------



## Pinky

Well, it's supposed to get up to 20C in a day or two, so we may have to bring up the fan from our storage locker. They've turned off the heat, but the a/c won't be on until June 1st.


----------



## CrowFlies

terrible.  its a dust bowl across the SW again, 100 years later.  we get a dust bowl, again.  AGAIN.

the winds are awful fires everywhere and no relief in sight again.
the west has been stripped of tree vegetation leaving nothing but scrub to burn and bare dirt
with NO moisture of any kind.

this same thing happened when the settlers began to plow the SW, attempting to "farm" it.
the land has never recovered from that century.  now, its worse.


----------



## debodun

Cool start to the day (upper 30sF), but forecast says quick warm up and unseasonably warm and dry for the rest of the week.


----------



## hollydolly

Raining... I'm glad it is, the garden needs it after over a week of hot weather


----------



## hollydolly

No sooner said than the rain has stopped...  and the sun is out.....oh well at least we got a couple of hours of rain, it all helps to keep everything green...


----------



## moviequeen1

another beautiful,sunny day here in Buffalo&WNY, temps in low 70's - Yippee!


----------



## Paco Dennis

HOT....turned on two window air conditioners yesterday....more today....this is too early.


----------



## debodun

Seems we went right from winter to summer.


----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## JustBonee

Too hot for comfort! ..  A/C  is working hard these  days ....  so happy when a rain storm comes around.


----------



## Tish

Showers increasing    

9 °C 15 °C

Now 9.8°C


----------



## MickaC

Saturday was a miserable day for wind......70/80.......the only good thing about that wind was that it blew all my leaves down the street......just have to go over it with my mower now.......thanks wind, this once.
Mother’s Day was a beautiful day.
Yesterday, Monday, rained all days, hard for a good part of the day, wind, 50, got just over 2 inches, and was cold.
Today, sunny, beautiful blue sky, but the wind got up after lunch, not as bad, only 40/50.
A lot of flooding in some areas of the province, not here.
More rain predicted after tomorrow.....just great.....just what’s needed in the already flooded areas.
Are there any farmers on the field yet.......sorry to say......no.


----------



## MickaC

It's RAINING.......wasn't supposed to rain till tomorrow......but it's RAINING today.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

Rain 

11 °C 16 °C

Now 12.5°C


----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Alligatorob

Raining!  And we sure need it.

Moderate rain, not hard but real rain.  My first rain since getting hearing aids, sure is loud!


----------



## Sliverfox

Sunny 53 heading to 80s .


----------



## Tish

Possible shower

12 °C - 19 °C

Now 12.1°C


----------



## Pappy




----------



## CinnamonSugar

My son in South Dakota had a bit of bad weather yesterday. He’s not sure if it was an actual tornado it a severe thunderstorm with 90 mph winds.  (At that speed, it’s a moot point

This is a pic of his neighbors car…


----------



## Sliverfox

Sunny 73.
CinnamonSugar ,,was  watching the clip on Weather Channel about  that  storm.

Did your son  have any damage from the storm?


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Sliverfox said:


> Sunny 73.
> CinnamonSugar ,,was  watching the clip on Weather Channel about  that  storm.
> 
> Did your son  have any damage from the storm?


Just lost power, @Sliverfox.  He was near Sioux Falls when it initially came thru, said it was dark as night outside


----------



## debodun

This is a HEAT WAVE for this time of year. Temps predicted in the mid to upper 80sF and it's muggy. Bad for setting up a garage sale. I had to stop 3 times and take a break. When I think I probably won't sell that much...


----------



## Tish

11 °C - 21 °C

Now 12 °C


----------



## MickaC

Can't seem to stop the rain. Last posted about the weather, Tuesday.....still rain, all week, at times heavy, temps.....well below seasonal.....terrible winds, yesterday, again, 70/80.
The saying about the weather on Good Friday.....40 days to follow. The 40 days are up on the 25th, another 10 days of crap !!!!!!!!!
The worlds' somersaults keep on keeping.


----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Pappy




----------



## dobielvr

Low 90s over the weekend.
Warming up around here.


----------



## Pinky

21C and sunny. Going out of town this morning. Birds are singing loudly in the trees. Another lovely day .. as long as the humidity level doesn't get too high


----------



## GoneFishin

Ontario Bug Report



as this is related to the weather/season


----------



## Tish

Possible shower   

14 °C - 17 °C

Now 14.9°C


----------



## Leonie

We've been going through another lot of devastating floods.  Flooded roads, at least one lost life, and people being evacuated from their homes to refuge centres.  My heart goes out to them.  We've lived in a flood-prone area.  The fear never quite leaves you.  We moved 18months ago to a flood-free area, but who knows what lies in store given the changing weather patterns we are seeing now.  

What was once considered to be a 1 in 100-year event is happening every couple of months.  Insurance in these areas has become so expensive that most can't afford it.   In the worst affected areas, people can't get insurance even if they are willing to pay.  No insurance company will touch them.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Warm, sunny and dry here in N.E.  Scotland.  Hate to say it, but we really need rain - the ground is so hard and we're having to water the vegetable plot every day.


----------



## hollydolly

WE had the hottest day of the year yesterday.. it's been a gloriously hot week.. but today couldn't be more different. It's breezy overcast and  a little chilly..62 deg..but that's ok, I don't mind it .. Next week it's set to be hotter than yesterday  ETA.......raining hard now


----------



## katlupe

Hot! I woke up hot. AC is on and will be on all day most likely.


----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Sliverfox

A sunnny 60 heading into the  80s  this afternoon.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Looks like our spell of cooler-less humid weather is over.  Will have to crank up the AC today.  Darn, I love having the windows open for the breeze and bird song but it’s just not do-able in summer in GA.

at least we do t live in the 1800’s with no AC and having to wear a corset


----------



## Em in Ohio

Come on over!  My weather is perfect for now!  Even my yard helper showed up!  Of course, for yesterday's yard sale, it went instantly from perfect to torrential in a matter of minutes, so if anyone is interested in "wet goods," let me know!


----------



## debodun

Still having near record heat. Strong storms predicted for Monday (the news even said a tornado is not out of the question) with a brief cool-down ensuing until next weekend when it will be up in the mid to upper 80sF.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny

10 °C - 16 °C

Now 11.5°C


----------



## RadishRose

Had to put on the central a/c yesterday. Over 80F and humid. Today about the same but heavy dark clouds were forming a few hours ago.


----------



## Em in Ohio

Tish said:


> Mostly sunny
> 
> 10 °C - 16 °C
> 
> Now 11.5°C


Dang my lack of math skills!  TGIF - Thank Google Information Finds...  16c = 60f ... which, if true, means that I had the whole c to f concept wrong  /-;      I had it in my head that 0c=32f  so, uh... never mind!  I just hope you are comfortable!


----------



## Blessed

Dallas texas, 90  plus farenheit,  I hate it!!!!


----------



## oldpop

Pleasant.


----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Sliverfox

55 & raining.


----------



## Capt Lightning

It's what we call "Dreich" - overcast, cool and light rain.  The garden needs it as the soil was bone dry - in spite of frequent watering. 
If the weather is a lot worse, it's "guy dreich".


----------



## MickaC

Was a beautiful sunny day yesterday, 16, but, the wind got up again, north 60/70.
We have had so much strong, high wind.


----------



## hollydolly

Glorious Sunshine.. 69 deg f


----------



## Pappy




----------



## moviequeen1

What a difference a week makes,  it was sunny/warm temps in the 70's high 80's
This week much cooler, temps today in low 60;s with on/off lite rain,tomorrow high in the 50's,suppose to warm up by end of the week.I hope so


----------



## Georgiagranny

hot yesterday
hot today
hotter tomorrow and tomorrow and tomorrow


----------



## Tish

Em in Ohio said:


> Dang my lack of math skills!  TGIF - Thank Google Information Finds...  16c = 60f ... which, if true, means that I had the whole c to f concept wrong  /-;      I had it in my head that 0c=32f  so, uh... never mind!  I just hope you are comfortable!


 I am very comfortable.


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny 

6 °C - 13 °C ( 55.4F)

Now 6.6 °C ( 42.8°F)


----------



## Bella

It started out cloudy, then sunny at about 70 degrees. Right now, it's pouring rain, with thunder, and 65 degrees. I'm expecting the power to go out.


----------



## debodun

Sunny and much cooler than the last several days. We got intermittent downpours yesterday. My rain gague indicated we received 0.85 inches.


----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## debodun

Very comfy right now, but a big warm-up predicted this weekend with temps forecast to be in high 80s to low 90sF Friday thru Sunday. That is _tres_ warm for the northeast US this time of year. Good thing the town-wide garage sale was this past weekend although it was still very warm.


----------



## Lewkat

Sunny and seasonable.  Will warm up to mid 70s today and 80s thereafter.


----------



## Sliverfox

A   chilly, sunny,,, 43  going into the 60s this afternoon.

Chance of  frost had me covering  the tomato plants last night.


----------



## MickaC

Georgiagranny said:


> hot yesterday
> hot today
> hotter tomorrow and tomorrow and tomorrow


Send some heat this way........PLEASE.


----------



## Paco Dennis

79 and some clouds...very nice...except I can't go out ....the pollen count is HIGH!


----------



## Tish

Frost then sunny   

1 °C - 12 °C ( 33.8°F - 53.6°F )

Now -1.4°C ( 30.2°F )


----------



## PamfromTx

92°F


----------



## MickaC

How’s the weather where I am.....
Cold....wet.....windy
Wearing a light winter parka on May 18.....and probably will for the next few days.
Does anyone know when the next flight to the Sahara Dessert departs ??????????


----------



## Pappy




----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## hollydolly

Lovely sunny day after a night of thunderstorms...


----------



## Sliverfox

More  Rain!

Why can't it  go where it is needed?


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## MickaC

Forecasted rain still for today and tomorrow, cool.......i mean COLD......possible snow flurries tonite.
Will Mother Nature ever be happy again.


----------



## JustBonee

MickaC said:


> Forecasted rain still for today and tomorrow, cool.......i mean COLD......possible snow flurries tonite.
> Will Mother Nature ever be happy again.



Hard to think about snow, when we are in a heat wave in Texas in May  ...  crazy weather!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## moviequeen1

cloudy cool,temps in the mid 50's rain on/off today


----------



## MickaC

It's RAINING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## debodun

Seasonably cool with drizzle interspersed with moderate rain showers.


----------



## Tish

Frost then sunny ( still waiting for the sun)

-1 °C - 13 °C ( 30.2°F - 55.4°F)

Now -06°C ( 30.92°F )


----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Pappy

Heavy rain predicted for today. Possibly up to two inches. High in 80s, maybe 90 again.


----------



## Tish

Possible shower

6 °C - 14 °C ( 42.8°F - 57.2°F)

Now 7.3°C ( 45.14°F )


----------



## Sliverfox

Sunny 71


----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Capt Lightning

Four seasons in one day here.


----------



## Pinky

Just got an extreme weather alert on cellphone .. expecting thunderstorm activity, high winds, and possible large hail. Sky is rapidly darkening.


----------



## Sassycakes

Where we live it's a hot 95 degrees right now. It's weird because last night we had a hail storm.


----------



## Pinky

We just had a powerful, fast moving storm go through. It cut off power just as I was shutting down the computer. Twenty minutes, and it's over. No hail, just heavy rain. We're supposedly getting another storm heading in from Chicago and/or Detroit.

The air is already cooler and less humid. Feels good.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## JustBonee

from    weather.com ... today's   (May 21st)  US  weather   map


----------



## Tish

Possible shower  

6 °C - 13 °C

Now 8.5°C


----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Tish

Possible shower   

5 °C - 13 °C

Now 6.9°C


----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## debodun

After two excruciatingly hot days, much more comfortable this morning. A front passed through about 6 pm. It took out a lot of cable TV channels, but they were back within 2 hours. It did get to 90F (32C) yesterday - 86F inside my house.


----------



## Pinky

That quick moving thunderstorm that went through parts of Ontario, brought devastation to a town we drove through yesterday. We were unaware that Uxbridge was affected by what they think was a tornado. Every business was closed, including all gas stations, and every traffic light was out. We had to detour to get to the downtown area which was like a ghost town. The hydro was out, and will most likely be out for quite some time. Lots of damage to properties. I was looking at video clips on the weather channel.

This storm killed several people. So very sad.


----------



## Tish

Possible shower   

7 °C - 15 °C

Now 6.8°C


----------



## oldpop

HOT


----------



## debodun

It got to be 86F in my house on Sunday.


----------



## hawkdon

57deg and been raining ALL day long.....


----------



## Tish

Late shower 

6 °C -14 °C

Now 8.6°C


----------



## Timewise 60+

Raining and cool for the third day in a row...YECH!


----------



## Tish

Fog then sunny 

5 °C -17 °C

Now 8.4°C


----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Sandy and her dog

Raining for the 3rd day in a row. I'm so over it!


----------



## hollydolly

Dry, sun and cloud.. but very breezy....


----------



## Abbi Dabbi Doo

It is cloudy and in the mid 60's


----------



## Jules

It’s going to be very pleasant today, low 20s/70s.  The furnace still comes on in the morning.  Too bad the rain starts tomorrow for our weekend company.


----------



## RadishRose

Weather in CT has been wonderful for the past 2 days. Today begins just the same. Cool, breezy and sunny. I'm afraid to look at the forecast.


----------



## debodun

A nice, comfortable day for a change, but windy.


----------



## Tish

Late shower 

5 °C - 17 °C

Now 5.4°C


----------



## C50

The past two weeks I have alternated between furnance on, windows open, 
AC on.  On the bed I have had just a light sheet,  a sheet and a comforter, a flannel sheet and a comforter, a flannel sheet with a light sheet.  Repeat as necessary.

Typical weather.


----------



## CrowFlies

its terrible in the Rockies.  hot dry water running down and out.

not sure how long this can go on.  repeating the _dust bowl_ is not helping.

they show the worst of it along the NM TX border lands....where the permian basin has been drained
dry by oil rigs and oil corps who do not care.  
that land that ground down there is..gone.  blowing elsewhere.  this country on this continent is covered in..dust.


----------



## moviequeen1

cloudy with on/off rain high near 70


----------



## debodun

Much warmer and humid that's it's been for the last several days. Forecast predicts ANOTHER heat wave early next week.


----------



## hollydolly

Beautiful day.. quite breezy out front , but in my garden at the rear I'm protected from the wind  due to all my trees and high shrubs and hedges, so it feels very warm out there..

here's a pic I took a couple of hours ago.. while I was cutting the hedge..


----------



## Capt Lightning

Very windy with occasional heavy showers.


----------



## Pinky

Extremely high humidity, which I dislike. Didn't get the forecasted rain, yesterday. Predicted rain for today keeps changing. Can't wait for the a/c to be turned on, June 1st, though it's not unbearable.


----------



## Tish

Showers 

7 °C - 14 °C

Now 10.2°C


----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## hollydolly

Sun..and a strong  breeze....


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny 

5 °C - 11 °C

Now 5.3 °C


----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Geezer Garage

50deg, and just started raining. Had a nice soaking rain last night, and can see there is more snow up on the flat top range out my front window Calling for up to an inch of snow tonight. Warming up again tomorrow, but just the 60's. Perfect, Zero fire danger.


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny... and warmed up from this morning when it was a little chilly. Quite breezy, it keeps setting off my video on the ring doorbell


----------



## Tish

Windy with showers   

0 °C - 11 °C

Now 0.6°C


----------



## WheatenLover

I heard on the radio that it is going to be 90 F tomorrow. What a huge change! It's time to give Aidan his summer cut.


----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## MickaC

Has been wet and rainy for days.....had the odd clearing, but short lived.
Another Colorado Low coming uninvited today and tomorrow, heavy rain, high wind.
Might have to cut and bale my grass in the backyard if it ever drys up.
The 40 days since Good Friday was up on the 25th......so......now what.


----------



## hawkdon

76 now up to 85 or so later...sunny, very windy...no rain...


----------



## Bella

It's low humidity, sunny , slightly breezy and 80 degrees. An absolutely gorgeous day!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Geezer Garage

Rained all day yesterday, pretty rare here. Had a light dusting of snow this morning, and supposed to be cool, and a little rain the next few days. Much more like the days before GW, and a very pleasant change indeed. Hopefully won't be breathing smoke all summer like last year.


----------



## Alligatorob

Rain and snow mix, sure need the precipitation, but wish it was warmer!


----------



## debodun

It was nice and cool this morning, so I opened the doors and put fans in 2 windows to get some of that nice air in the house before the next heat wave. I got it down to 67F, then closed everything up. That was 6 hours ago and my thermostst now reads 75F. That may sound comfy for most people, but it's starting to feel very warm to me. I can't take much over 70F. This is the third heat wave we've had here in the northeast U.S. this month! Very unusual to be so warm and so often this far north. If it's like this in May, what's July going to be like?


----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Tish

Windy with showers   

4 °C - 8 °C

Now 5°C


----------



## hollydolly

Torrential rain.... I mean TORRENTIAL...all night... this morning it seems to have stopped, but more is forecast from Noon


----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## PamfromTx

79°F


----------



## MickaC

Colorado Low arrived as said last nite.....rained all nite.....tapered off a bit now.....70 /80 north winds.....temp at wake up +6.


----------



## hawkdon

68deg and torrential rains, big thunder overhead, dang it....


----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## debodun

It's officially 90F here! The grass is crispy - we really need a couple of days of soaking rain.


----------



## Tish

Snowing 

1 °C 7 °C

Now 1.9°C


----------



## MickaC

Tish said:


> Snowing
> 
> 1 °C 7 °C
> 
> Now 1.9°C


SNOWING  !!!!!!!!!!! Really


----------



## Bella

Freaking hot! It was 98 degrees today.


----------



## Blessed

In case you don't know where I live, let's say in He**. thats how hot it is!!


----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## hollydolly

Overcast ...63 deg f ...


----------



## Alligatorob

Yesterday, in the mountains above us.  Warmer today.


----------



## debodun

Cooler today. Strong storms predicted for afternoon.


----------



## Don M.

It rained all night, and is finally starting to slow down.  The rain gauge is showing almost 3.5 inches.  We've had over 9 inches in the past month.  There are flash flood watches all over the area, and our creek is running strong.  Too bad there isn't some way to send some of this to the desert SW.


----------



## Tish

MickaC said:


> SNOWING  !!!!!!!!!!! Really


Yep, it sure was.


----------



## Tish

Mostly cloudy

-0 °C - 11 °C

Now -0.3°C


----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## hollydolly

Overcast which is a pity for the Jubilee Celebrations today


----------



## Capt Lightning

At last we've got some decent weather.  Blue sky, white fluffy clouds and a gentle breeze.  Nothing much happening here.


----------



## hollydolly

Capt Lightning said:


> At last we've got some decent weather.  Blue sky, white fluffy clouds and a gentle breeze.  Nothing much happening here.


You've got our much needed sun for the Celebrations...


----------



## Tish

Late shower

0 °C - 10 °C

Now 
-0.6°C


----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## hollydolly

Breezy  and overcast 72 deg f.. had to close some windows because the wind is slamming the internal  doors..


----------



## Pappy

Saturday…not so good. Time to bring in some outdoor ornaments.


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny 

3 °C - 10 °C

Now

5.1°C


----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Sliverfox

Sunny  49 when I got up.
May get into the mid 60's.

Just the type of  Summer weather  hubby & I enjoy.


----------



## Pappy

The Miami area is getting the worst of the weather. We have have a steady light rain all night and will continue today.


----------



## Tish

Windy with showers 

6 °C - 12 °C

Now

8.4°C


----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Sliverfox

Sunny 50 heading to the,,,  ugh,, 80s.

Looks like more weed beating  for me  this morning.


----------



## Tish

Windy with showers 

3 °C - 7 °C

Now

4.3°C


----------



## hollydolly

It's been a dull , overcast day all day with a few showers...


----------



## PamfromTx

92°F
Breezy. High 95°, Wind SE at 19mph


----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday was p. sunny/warm day high temp was 82
 Today its cloudy on/off showers temps in the mid 60's


----------



## MarkinPhx

It's supposed to get up to 105f today.


----------



## debodun

I could tell when I woke up this morning it was warmer and more humid than yesterday. It's warm and windy - bad combo because it's so dry. I expect to hear the fire siren when school lets out - kids seem to like to start brush fires when it's like this. Rain predicted later this afternoon and again on Thursday.


----------



## Sliverfox

Rainy 63 with  a breeze,, feels chilly to us old folks.


----------



## debodun

We're probably gonna get that in the next few hours - heading my way.


----------



## hollydolly

Beautiful sunny day today mid 70's no breeze at all...  very hot in the car.. had to open both sides of my windows to get air into the car as I drove down the motorway(AC isn't working)


----------



## Tish

Frost then sunny 

1 °C - 7 °C

Now

2.6°C


----------



## GAlady

Middle Georgia today was hot and muggy, 95 degrees.  Light rain shower about 6:00 pm cooled the heat where I could walk outside.


----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## hawkdon

Welp, had a wild nite here in missouri, t'storms, sirens going on
for hours, 1 inch or more of rain, lots of trees down...goodness....


----------



## debodun

Started out showerry, but the sun is out now. Forecast says it will be fair today, but rain returning overnight into Thursday. We need it.


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny... and quite strong breeze...


----------



## JustBonee

Would enjoy it more if 100 degrees wasn't on the agenda for this week ... but oh well,   the A/C  is working


----------



## Geezer Garage

Sunny and low 70's, perfect.


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny   

2 °C - 8 °C

Now 4°C


----------



## hawkdon

Turns out there were both F-1 and F-2 tornado's struck down
south of me in kansas city areas....glad I didn't get them...just had a limb or two down.....


----------



## Murrmurr

Miserably HOT.


----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## debodun

Heavy rains early this morning. Just off-and-on drizzle now.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

Windy 

4 °C - 9 °C

Now 5.4°C


----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## debodun

Much cooler today and breezy, too. Some people would call it unseasonable. I call it refreshing. Was 65F (18C) in the house this morning. Warmer temps forecast for the coming week.


----------



## ossian

At this moment, the rain is horizontal and the wind gusts are at gale force. Despite this, the forecast is 'moderate'


----------



## Pink Biz

High of 70°F, and off-and-on rain today


----------



## Knight

Sunny and climbing steadily to 109° @ 4:00 pm  with 0% humidity & SSW 12 mph. Your basic stay indoors enjoy the comfort of the A/C.


----------



## Trish

Summer has arrived!  Lovely day today


----------



## RadishRose

76F the high, mostly sunny.


----------



## hollydolly

78 today.. and humid..


----------



## dobielvr

Things are heating up around here.  High 90s.  Summer is on the way.

Although, I've been getting some nice breezes in my backyard from all my trees.


----------



## Tish

Windy   

3 °C - 7 °C

Now 4.4°C


----------



## David777

Hottest day of late spring, 99F mid afternoon.  My air conditioning has been off for over a decade so I do what most of us had to do decades ago before air conditioning was common.  At dawn with my downstairs 74F and upstairs 72F, opened 2 screened windows and front door that after 2 hours brought that down a couple degrees before began rising.  Now 79F downstairs, 84F upstairs and outdoors has dropped to 84F.  Overnight is forecast to be 65F with breeze near calm again then 89F Saturday's high.

Monday is a big Shoreline Amphitheater concert with Dead & Company with temperature forecast to be an ideal 70F at 6pm.


----------



## ossian

ossian said:


> At this moment, the rain is horizontal and the wind gusts are at gale force. Despite this, the forecast is 'moderate'


Despite a forecast of winds hitting 23mph, it got a bit wilder than that yesterday as you can see in the 'actual' weather report. Currently it is wet, windy (still!) and 13C.

This is seriously messing with my garden.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## hollydolly

Glorious Sunshine...


----------



## Sliverfox

Cloudy with scattered showers, in the  50s  may get to 73.

Chipmunk on back porch heckling Mac.


----------



## Tish

Cloudy

3 °C - 9 °C

Now 5.8°C


----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## hollydolly

beautiful sunny day here..I took this picture last summer on the river close to my house


----------



## JustBonee

It's been non-stop heat on the Gulf Coast.    It tends to make me feel light-headed when I  go outside for my walks.  

My youngest grandkids are camping at Galveston Beach until Wednesday,  with their big furry doodle dog puppy. 
 They have a hard time keeping him out of the water.


----------



## Don M.

The Summer heat has arrived here.  We will have heat indexes above 100 for the next several days.


----------



## Bella

60 degrees. Raining.


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny

2 °C - 10 °C

Now 4.1°C


----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Alligatorob

Forecast was for some much needed rain, so far all we got is wind...  Hope it rains later in the day.


----------



## Alligatorob

Rain finally started!  Hope we get a lot.


----------



## hawkdon

Well we started out at 80deg F, now up to 83f....not a good
day to be outside, at least for me...copd acts badly....


----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## JustBonee

We are watching the tropics here   ....  getting Saharan  dust again  this summer.  
That seems to keep storms away ... temporarily.


----------



## hollydolly

Hot in the sunshine,  and pleasantly warm in the shade...

Gonna be up into the 90's the rest of the week....  at one of our favourite pubs...


----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Bellbird

Two days of thunder and lightning with extreme winds and flooding. We had a power outage from 7pm to 1.30am.


----------



## Tish

Frost then sunny   

-1 °C1- 0 °C

Now 2.7°C


----------



## GoneFishin




----------



## Lakeland living

7:30 AM clear blue sky, no wind to speak of. The lake is like a mirror.
  Temperature is 11 C.
  A nice cool morning to finish off this year's fire wood.


----------



## Pink Biz

94°F and sunny right now. But the "feels like" temp is *106°!*


----------



## Don M.

Another day in the mid to upper 90's here.  The long range forecasts are predicting a very long and hot Summer, and it may be late September before we see consistently moderate temperatures.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Cool today, low 60's. Has been mid 80's the last few days.


----------



## rgp

Severe T/storms last night .... 150,000 + without power as of this morning. Thankfully that part missed me. Today & tomorrow forecast 96-97 ! plus really high humidity.


----------



## hollydolly

This picture from today... 80 plus and sunny.. set to be  hotter  over the next few days...


----------



## Tish

Frost then sunny

-3 °C - 11 °C

Now -2 °C


----------



## SeniorBen

The temperature topped 110° for four consecutive days in Phoenix with some nights not dropping below 90°! Whoa.


----------



## dseag2

We went right from Winter into Summer in Dallas.  We were in the high 90's today with humidity.  We have already been in the triple digits, which usually doesn't happen until July, but I understand there are many other areas in the country that are under the "heat dome" as well so I can't complain.  I just stay inside.


----------



## Ruthanne

dseag2 said:


> We went right from Winter into Summer in Dallas.  We were in the high 90's today with humidity.  We have already been in the triple digits, which usually doesn't happen until July, but I understand there are many other areas in the country that are under the "heat dome" as well so I can't complain.  I just stay inside.


We're supposed to get very hot today.  With the heat index it may be about 110 f.  I'm staying in for the next 2 days then going out on Friday.  Remember to keep hydrated !


----------



## Blessed

I am in the housewith AC and fan running.  Went to the candy drawer to grab a Reese's peanut butter cup.  The darn things are melting.  I guess it is hot here!
Put the rest in the fridge to keep them safe. LOL


----------



## Em in Ohio

HOT!  There are heat warnings up:  "Heat index values 105 degrees F."  I've already cranked up my two window air conditioners.  Because my house is poorly insulated (if at all), I set the temperature control one at 72 degrees.  That's pretty darned hot for Ohio, but others to the west and south have it far worse.  I just hope nobody loses power!


----------



## Jackie23

It's the same here, Em......I hate to see these hot, hot days set in so early, I'm constantly watering the yard early mornings and late afternoons and staying inside the rest of the day, suppose to hit 100 today.


----------



## moviequeen1

a beautiful,warm sunny day temps in mid 80's 
We haven't had many of these  days lately


----------



## JustBonee

Our weather calls for more heat,  and a layer of Saharan Dust  blanketing the area. ... seems we get this every summer


----------



## Marie5656

*It is supposed to be in the 80s and 90s for the rest of the week. I sat outside today for a while. It was sunny and in the 70s. Very nice,*


----------



## Pappy

All I can say is: WOW.


----------



## jujube

Supposed to get to 95 with a heat index near 105.  Good thing I'm heading to the mountains Friday.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

Possible shower 

5 °C- 11 °C

Now 4 °C


----------



## Leann

Oppressively hot and humid today. Rain moving in tomorrow.


----------



## Buckeye

96F here in Central Florida.  Feels good to be inside..


----------



## Bella

Right now it's 62 degrees. It's windy, thundering, lightning and raining like the hammers of hell!


----------



## mike4lorie

Severe thunderstorms have been going on since Midnight... and think we are supposed to get them off and on today...


----------



## Paco Dennis

Hot and dry


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny

6 °C - 13 °C

Now 4 °C


----------



## bingo

Same...hot hot hot...dangerous  oven outside....


----------



## Pinky

31C/87F .. humid. Had a thunderstorm   earlier, may have another tonight.


----------



## Forerunner

An hour west of Toronto. 31C and humid. Days like today remind me that I have COPD. And an air conditioner.


----------



## Becky1951




----------



## PamfromTx

I went out this afternoon to run some errands and the heat didn't affect me at all. 

I needed to get out and get some sun and exercise.

I guess living in the Rio Grande Valley has its' perks.  One tolerates the heat!


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny

-4°C - 13°C

Now  -3°C


----------



## hollydolly

it's  15 minutes after midnight.. it's 73 degrees outside.. and 89 in here.. even with the fans on full blast , not gonna sleep again tonight ..


----------



## Liberty

Got pool?!

We hit it early have an earlier morning walk.  Very refreshing!  After all, water is nature's antidote for heat isn't it?


----------



## Pappy

A good day to stay inside and enjoy the A/C..


----------



## hollydolly

Cooled down a lot today thank Goodness.. almost 20 deg drop to low 70's... rain expected this afternoon...


----------



## Sliverfox

A cloudy  51 may  reach 65,, to night  down to 46?


----------



## Gemma

53ºF (11C) this morning, but with the wind factored in, it feels like 45ºF (7C)!  Not suppose to reach the low 60's until late this afternoon.  What a change from the last several days!


----------



## moviequeen1

two days ago our temps were near 90
Today it feels like fall p. sunny/breezy temps in low 60's


----------



## feywon

After 2 weeks of very hot days, with nights more comfortable, and cool enough to want a blanket after midnight. We finally had rain last night and more predicted.  Much needed our Village is crrently restricting outdoor watering.  Farmer neighbors get the water for their fields from our Acquifer Co-op which is independent of city supplies, but likely it's getting low now too.


----------



## debodun

Unseasonably cool, which is okay with me. Breezy which makes it seem cooler. Overcast. Warm up coming, though.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## mike4lorie

Was nice and warm the last few days, and then a cold front came in last night, it was a high of 8 last night, and today so far it is 12, yesterday was 29... today is Brrrrr


----------



## Tish

Fog then sunny 

1 °C - 13 °C

Now  2.4°C


----------



## JustBonee

PamfromTx said:


> I went out this afternoon to run some errands and the heat didn't affect me at all.
> 
> I needed to get out and get some sun and exercise.
> 
> I guess living in the Rio Grande Valley has its' perks.  One tolerates the heat!



Funny,   the things we start considering  normal ...


----------



## RadishRose

65F was the high today!


----------



## hollydolly

Thunder , lightening and torrential rain.......and of course it's pitch dark at 10.45pm.. the lightening has frozen the screen on my TV.. fortunately my computer is still working.. so I've come up here to sit with my cuppa tea, and see what yer all up to tonight..


----------



## Alligatorob

The past few days it has been hazy, looked to me like smoke, but no fires I know of.

Now it seems its a fine alkaline dust coming from newly exposed Salt Lake bottom.  

The drought has greatly shrunken the lake leaving lots of newly exposed salt flats.  We have had a lot of wind from the lake and the dust is the result.  

First time I have seen this, we do often get dust from the desert, but this is different.


----------



## hollydolly

Glorious sunny day but without the heat  which we've had , and are forecast to have again from mid-week... it's 70 deg.. with a lovely cool breeze...


----------



## Sliverfox

An overcast 56 heading into  the high 60s.
Weather channel says its raining out,,,,,must be invisible  rain.

Doesn't even look misty out.


----------



## Liberty

Forecast:  Hot, hotter and hottest...record setting triple digits projected for this coming weekend and then the big high heat dome is supposed to move and we get a chance for a storm finally.

Love the pool for sure!


----------



## jujube

We're up in the mountains right so the weather is divine.


----------



## Pinky

18C/64F at the moment. Should be 5 degrees warmer throughout the day. Going to get hot/humid by Tuesday though.


----------



## hollydolly

Even hotter now than earlier... been out mowing the lawns and trimming the hedges  and it feels much Hotter than 70 deg f


----------



## Geezer Garage

The weather here has been absolutely delightful lately. Enough rain to keep things green and cool. High of 67 today, and looks like mostly mid to high 70's the rest of the week. Last year this time everything was bone dry and fires everywhere. We are already getting smoke, but not from local fires, so far as I can tell.


----------



## Alligatorob

Fresh snow on the mountain this morning.


----------



## Tish

Late shower 

-3 °C - 13 °C

Now  -0.5°C


----------



## Packerjohn

June 20 - Whitehorse, Yukon:  darn cold. I have 5 pieces of shirts on my back this morning and I could still feel the cold.  Maybe this is why folks tend to retire to Florida, Arizona, Mexico or Hawaii but honestly, I never heard anyone from the south heading up to the Yukon just to retire here.  LOL


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny 

3 °C - 11 °C

Now 1 °C


----------



## David777

Hottest day of year so far with 102F on my shaded thermometer outdoors as well as showing at wunderground dot com.  My air conditioning has been inop for over a decade and inside downstairs is now 77F, given sun now on my west wall, likely to climb to 82F.

edit: Should add humidty shows just 12% so dry heat.


----------



## Pinky

25C/77F at 9:40 p.m.  Supposed to reach 29C again tomorrow, with high humidity.


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny   

5 °C - 12 °C

Now 7.4°C


----------



## Nathan

Thunder & lightening, sporadic downpours.


----------



## hollydolly

It's been so hot today...it was supposed to be 82 but it felt much hotter. I covered myself in 30 F Nivea Sun lotion.. put on a hat, and went out for around 4 hours to paint the fence... It's now 11pm...and my arms and shoulders are completely _burnt._. . The sun factor  lotion is new, so either that didn't work, or the suns rays were super powerful today


----------



## IrisSenior

hollydolly said:


> It's been so hot today...it was supposed to be 82 but it felt much hotter. I covered myself in 30 F Nivea Sun lotion.. put on a hat, and went out for around 4 hours to paint the fence... It's now 11pm...and my arms and shoulders are completely _burnt._. . The sun factor  lotion is new, so either that didn't work, or the suns rays were super powerful today


I have 60 spf and I could only stay out for about an hour and then need to put on more sunblock. It is very hot here too but cooler air is supposed to be coming in tonight.


----------



## dobielvr

Nathan said:


> Thunder & lightening, sporadic downpours.


We got some of that this morning, here in the Central Valley.  Freaked everyone out.
At 6am it was very windy, branches breaking off the trees windy.  Cushions flying around.  Some areas got some lightning and traces of rain.

It's now sunny, hot and humid.


----------



## Sliverfox

Got up to 91* ,, too hot  for the dog & us.


----------



## Becky1951




----------



## RadishRose

Packerjohn said:


> I have 5 pieces of shirts on my back this morning


Maybe if you sewed them together, you'd be covered?


----------



## RadishRose

61 F and rainy.


----------



## Alligatorob

In Florida now, highs in the 90s, lows around 80, and humid.  Its what I grew up with, the weather I love...  Except for the occasional hurricane.


----------



## Tish

Mostly cloudy 

7 °C - 13 °C

Now 8.0°C


----------



## JustBonee

Alligatorob said:


> In Florida now, highs in the 90s, lows around 80, and humid.  Its what I grew up with, the weather I love...  Except for the occasional hurricane.



You're getting it all this week ...


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny 

6 °C - 13 °C

Now 6.9 °C


----------



## OneEyedDiva

We got a break from the heatwave for the last couple of days and it's been quite pleasant. High today 80 (real feel 82) Beats the real feel 101 days. I went out this morning before it got too warm and it was 67 (real feel 70).


----------



## IKE

We're at 99° right now and another hot one is scheduled for tomorrow then a little three day cool off.


----------



## ElCastor

Coastal California has a Mediteranean climate, some of the best weather in the US. Around here, north of San Francisco, usually 70's in the day, but it can get up to 80's and rarely 90's. Night is the best -- 50's. I hate sleeping in a warm room. No air conditioner needed, just a good fan.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Mostly sunny this morning, but breezy.  Cloud base is unusually low and clouds are drifting along like large white balls of cotton wool.


----------



## Ruthanne

Hot today but could be worse.  In the 90s f


----------



## hollydolly

IrisSenior said:


> I have 60 spf and I could only stay out for about an hour and then need to put on more sunblock. It is very hot here too but cooler air is supposed to be coming in tonight.


My dermatologist said that anything more than 50 spf is a waste... ....are you very fair ?


----------



## hollydolly

Today is' high 60's  maybe 70.. but it's Breezy and so it feels fabulously cool instead of the humid heat  in the high 80's low 90's we've been having . I'm sitting here right by the open window, with a sleeveless dress on.. and it's soo cool and refreshing


----------



## Patricia

Hot !


----------



## Sliverfox

Presently  a comfortable 55,,,,, heading in to 88,,,,,,,,groan.


----------



## PamfromTx

74°
96°  ~  high

Mostly Sunny. High 96°, Wind SSE at 9mph


----------



## terry123

High 90's here in Houston for a few days.  We are promised some rain next week so our temps might be in the middle 90's for awhile.  I just know its too damn hot and makes me wonder what August is to bring.  I usually have to use the A/C through September anyway and even October has some warm days.  Maybe I need to move further North.


----------



## dobielvr

It's either going to be 105 106 or 107 today. 
105*  yesterday.


----------



## Furryanimal

Just had a Thunderstorm...


----------



## IrisSenior

hollydolly said:


> My dermatologist said that anything more than 50 spf is a waste... ....are you very fair ?


No but my hubby has a lot of freckles and it was a Costco purchase of 4 bottles


----------



## Don M.

I just checked the thermometer....99 degrees...and with this humidity if feels like way over 100.  The weather reports say we should get some much needed rain by early tomorrow, and the temp will drop back to the low 80's for a couple of days.  I'll believe that when I see it.  June has been way too hot and dry, and we still have most of Summer to go.


----------



## PamfromTx

96°

74° Low today.

Mostly Sunny. High 96°, Wind SE at 11mph


----------



## Llynn

We've had one of the wettest and coolest springs on record here in the Pacific NorthWET this year.  Last weekend we had temps in the 50's and heavy rain. Today it is predicted to reach 91 in my area and no rain in sight for a week. Temps are supposed to drop back into the 70's starting Tuesday.


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny  

5 °C ~ 12 °C

Now 4 °C


----------



## moviequeen1

yesterday was hot/humid sunny day high was 91 with no wind
Today sunny,less humid with a breeze temps in mid 80's rain late afternoon


----------



## debodun

Yesterday and today were hot ones. It's 92F as I write. Rain predicted for tomorrow morning. After that cooler for 2 days, then right back in the torrid zone.


----------



## Patricia

PamfromTx said:


> 96°
> 
> 74° Low today.
> 
> Mostly Sunny. High 96°, Wind SE at 11mph


Where is Edinburg?


----------



## Patricia

PamfromTx said:


> 96°
> 
> 74° Low today.
> 
> Mostly Sunny. High 96°, Wind SE at 11mph


Hot!


----------



## Patricia

Llynn said:


> We've had one of the wettest and coolest springs on record here in the Pacific NorthWET this year.  Last weekend we had temps in the 50's and heavy rain. Today it is predicted to reach 91 in my area and no rain in sight for a week. Temps are supposed to drop back into the 70's starting Tuesday.


50 to 91 in that time frame is a big change


----------



## Jackie23

Miserably hot, 102


----------



## debodun

I washed my cloth COVID mask. It was sopping wet. I put it on the front porch and it was bone dry in an hour!


----------



## Patricia

Sliverfox said:


> Presently  a comfortable 55,,,,, heading in to 88,,,,,,,,groan.


88 probably sounds good to many people right now. How hot does the weather typically get at your location? I've been trying to find a better weather place.


----------



## Sliverfox

81 & cloudy,, rain may fall here this evening.


----------



## Patricia

terry123 said:


> High 90's here in Houston for a few days.  We are promised some rain next week so our temps might be in the middle 90's for awhile.  I just know its too damn hot and makes me wonder what August is to bring.  I usually have to use the A/C through September anyway and even October has some warm days.  Maybe I need to move further North.


Where are good weather areas to consider moving?  I've had the same thought.


----------



## Michael Z

99F here last Monday, which was a record high for the last 28 years we have been here. Today it is just over 60 and quite cool and dry. Wore a jacket to church this morning.


----------



## JustBonee

terry123 said:


> High 90's here in Houston for a few days.  We are promised some rain next week so our temps might be in the middle 90's for awhile.  I just know its too damn hot and makes me wonder what August is to bring.  I usually have to use the A/C through September anyway and even October has some warm days.  Maybe I need to move further North.




... I'm  just waiting for my  July electric bill to  come,   and freak out..
I keep my apartment cool and comfortable,   no matter how hot it gets outside. 

They promise rain and some cooling after today ...   so hope   that happens.


----------



## JustBonee

Patricia said:


> Where are good weather areas to consider moving?  I've had the same thought.



Hawaii comes to mind ....


----------



## hollydolly

Very warm here..even tho' it's past 9pm and  the sun is going to be sinking on the horizon within the next 20 mins... I still have all the windows open...


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny   

3 °C ~ 11 °C

Now 2 °C


----------



## RadishRose

Hot today, 88F

Tomorrow's forecast 79F and rain.


----------



## PamfromTx

It's so hot that if you come to visit me, you'll have a tan before you get off the plane.


----------



## PamfromTx

Patricia said:


> Where is Edinburg?


Rio Grande Valley, Texas ~ where it feels like a jungle.  lol


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Patricia

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 226817


I've learned something new today.  Maybe sometime soon I will travel. A month or so ago I was considering a place to take my daughter to visit in San Marcos.  In the past I lived in Houston. Although I've been in various areas of Texas, the state is so big that there is a lot more area to cover. Do you get many tourists?


----------



## PamfromTx

Patricia said:


> I've learned something new today.  Maybe sometime soon I will travel. A month or so ago I was considering a place to take my daughter to visit in San Marcos.  In the past I lived in Houston. Although I've been in various areas of Texas, the state is so big that there is a lot more area to cover. Do you get many tourists?


Yes, we do have many tourists; especially the rich from Mexico.  They come over to BUY out all of the stores.  They get wild when in the stores.

Winter time we get what they refer to as 'Winter Texans' to escape the cold weather in colder states.   What other parts of Texas have you been to?   I was born and raised in Uvalde, Texas and now reside in Edinburg.  Lately, the more I think about moving... I don't think I want to move to Uvalde.  I have a nephew who lives in Kyle, Texas... close to San Marcos.  He loves that area.

I'll get too political if I discuss this.  No politics in this forum.

Have a great day, @Patricia


----------



## Patricia

PamfromTx said:


> Yes, we do have many tourists; especially the rich from Mexico.  The come over (with visas) to BUY out all of the stores.  They are wild when in the stores.
> 
> Winter time we get what they call 'Winter Texans' to escape the cold weather in colder states.   What other parts of Texas have you been to?   I was born and raised in Uvalde, Texas and now reside in Edinburg.  Lately, the more I think about moving... I don't think I want to move to Uvalde.
> I'll get too political if I discuss this.  No politics in this forum.
> 
> Have a great day, @Patricia
> View attachment 226827


Wild in the stores, lol! I'm curious if the part time residents buy or rent, and what the real estate market is like now. This has been a learning experience. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## PamfromTx

Patricia said:


> Wild in the stores, lol! I'm curious if the part time residents buy or rent, and what the real estate market is like now. This has been a learning experience. Thank you for sharing.


I've seen people pushing two carts at the same time.  It is amazing to watch them.  I run in and out when I go to my favorite stores, i.e. Marshall's, TJMaxx, etc.

These people come and stay in a hotel for the weekend or travel back and forth in a day.  Reminds me of ants carrying their goods.  lol


----------



## mrstime

It is finally summer! Beautiful day,very warm.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Was high 80s and 90s for a while, today and yesterday was a break from the heat, in the 70s, overcast, wonderful.  Rain promised, but no such luck....dry as a bone.  Coming up on the holiday fireworks, it's worrisome.


----------



## mike4lorie

Was sunny and hot all weekend for the Tall Ships Festival here in Brockville, Some rain showers at the moment...


----------



## Patricia

PamfromTx said:


> It's so hot that if you come to visit me, you'll have a tan before you get off the plane.  View attachment 226828


The


PamfromTx said:


> I've seen people pushing two carts at the same time.  It is amazing to watch them.  I run in and out when I go to my favorite stores, i.e. Marshall's, TJMaxx, etc.
> 
> These people come and stay in a hotel for the weekend or travel back and forth in a day.  Reminds me of ants carrying their goods.  lol


Recently a lady, who isn't living in Tx at this time, told me a lot of people are moving to Corpus, but she didn't mention why. Have you heard anything about that?


----------



## Patricia

PamfromTx said:


> Yes, we do have many tourists; especially the rich from Mexico.  They come over to BUY out all of the stores.  They get wild when in the stores.
> 
> Winter time we get what they refer to as 'Winter Texans' to escape the cold weather in colder states.   What other parts of Texas have you been to?   I was born and raised in Uvalde, Texas and now reside in Edinburg.  Lately, the more I think about moving... I don't think I want to move to Uvalde.  I have a nephew who lives in Kyle, Texas... close to San Marcos.  He loves that area.
> 
> I'll get too political if I discuss this.  No politics in this forum.
> 
> Have a great day, @Patricia
> View attachment 226827


----------



## Patricia

PamfromTx said:


> Yes, we do have many tourists; especially the rich from Mexico.  They come over to BUY out all of the stores.  They get wild when in the stores.
> 
> Winter time we get what they refer to as 'Winter Texans' to escape the cold weather in colder states.   What other parts of Texas have you been to?   I was born and raised in Uvalde, Texas and now reside in Edinburg.  Lately, the more I think about moving... I don't think I want to move to Uvalde.  I have a nephew who lives in Kyle, Texas... close to San Marcos.  He loves that area.
> 
> I'll get too political if I discuss this.  No politics in this forum.
> 
> Have a great day, @Patricia


----------



## Patricia

PamfromTx said:


> Yes, we do have many tourists; especially the rich from Mexico.  They come over to BUY out all of the stores.  They get wild when in the stores.
> 
> Winter time we get what they refer to as 'Winter Texans' to escape the cold weather in colder states.   What other parts of Texas have you been to?   I was born and raised in Uvalde, Texas and now reside in Edinburg.  Lately, the more I think about moving... I don't think I want to move to Uvalde.  I have a nephew who lives in Kyle, Texas... close to San Marcos.  He loves that area.
> 
> I'll get too political if I discuss this.  No politics in this forum.
> 
> Have a great day, @Patricia
> View attachment 226827


So terribly sad about Uvalde.


----------



## Patricia

Patricia said:


> So terribly sad about what took place in Uvalde.


----------



## PamfromTx

Patricia said:


> The
> 
> Recently a lady, who isn't living in Tx at this time, told me a lot of people are moving to Corpus, but she didn't mention why. Have you heard anything about that?


I haven't heard that and I have relatives in Corpus Christi.  I haven't heard anything.


----------



## debodun

On and off moderate rain this morning. Sun is out now. A little cooler, but still muggy.


----------



## mike4lorie

Very sunny and warm today, not quite as warm as the past weekend... But still very warm


----------



## Patricia

PamfromTx said:


> I haven't heard that and I have relatives in Corpus Christi.  I haven't heard anything.


I couldn't think of a reason either.


----------



## Tish

Frost then sunny  

-6 °C ~ 11 °C

Now -6.7°C 

Oh Great, no hot water, will have to wait for the sun to thaw out the pipes.
I guess I better go down and get some new pool noodles to use as insulation.


----------



## Tish

Mostly cloudy 

-4 °C ~ 11 °C

Now -5


----------



## hollydolly

It's been warm but overcast all day, and now just a few mins ago, the heavens opened and it's torrential rain....


----------



## mike4lorie

Sunny, warm, but not humid enough to put on the air... Perfect summer day...


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## terry123

Patricia said:


> 88 probably sounds good to many people right now. How hot does the weather typically get at your location? I've been trying to find a better weather place.


We would love 88  these days here in Houston.  We are supposed to have rain Friday due to the thing in the Gulf.  Then temps to be in the 80's.  Patricia, what part of the country are you in?


----------



## Patricia

terry123 said:


> We would love 88  these days here in Houston.  We are supposed to have rain Friday due to the thing in the Gulf.  Then temps to be in the 80's.  Patricia, what part of the country are you in?


Ms.


----------



## RadishRose

83F and fair. A little humid.


----------



## Tish

Showers increasing 

1 °C ~ 10 °C

Now  4.2°C


----------



## Patricia

Weather has bee


PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 227289


You are coping with the heat too. I remember growing up we didn't have air conditioner at school. Was the weather this hot? I guess it's easier to cope with the heat when younger.  The weather has been so hot here recently too. At least there has been some relief from the heat wave. Every little bit helps. While asleep last night, or early morning before daylight, there was wicked weather! So much lightning and thunder. Wild!  Thankfully I was sleepy.


----------



## Patricia

Patricia said:


> Weather has bee
> 
> You are coping with the heat too. I remember growing up we didn't have air conditioner at school. Was the weather this hot? I guess it's easier to cope with the heat when younger.  Being older now, there is no way I could live here without an air conditioner. The weather has been so hot here recently too. At least there has been some relief from the heat wave. Every little bit helps. While asleep last night, or early morning before daylight, there was wicked weather! So much lightning and thunder. Wild!  Thankfully I was sleepy.


----------



## Tish

Rain   

5 °C ~ 9 °C

Now 6.5°C


----------



## JustBonee

We were  promised rain today   ...  got drizzle.   
At least it's cloudy , breezy and a little  cooler at long last ...YEA!  ...highs in the 80's.

We spent most of June with the highs around 100 daily.


----------



## Pinky

28C, intermittent showers, on the humid side and hazy.


----------



## Bella




----------



## IKE

It looks like that we've got a few really hot days coming up......summer just started and I'm already wanting fall to show up.


----------



## hollydolly

It's sunny but quite Breezy , nice comfortable temps at 70 deg ... I want to mow the leaves up in the garden but rain is forecast for about 4pm, and that will just bring more leaves down, so I'll leave it till tomorrow


----------



## hawkdon

Morning folks...here in missouri it is 70 deg and raining
out there, off n on rain today, tomorrow dunno yet...enjoy your
day where ever you may be !!!!!!!!


----------



## debodun

The meterologist on the morning news said that yestyerday was the warmest so far the season here. The "official" temp at the NOAA station was 94F (34C). There was a storm in the early evenng, but it did't cool it off very much; only made it more oppressive. Still very warm and humid.


----------



## Leann

Hot, humid, threat of thunderstorms, repeat.


----------



## Michael Z

Mid 70’s today and tomorrow. 70F on the 4th. We get nice weather this time of year into the fall. But from mid November to mid-April we get winter!


----------



## hollydolly

It's nearly 6.30pm, it's windy and overcast. It was forecast to rain at 4pm but no sign of it yet...


----------



## Bella

It's 92*°* right now. **


----------



## oldpop

Active Alert: Tropical Storm Warning in effect.


----------



## hollydolly

Finally the rain came 4 hours after they forecast it. It started raining quite heavily about 8.30pm... still raining now at 9.35pm


----------



## Tish

Rain   

6 °C - 9 °C

Now 7.8°C


----------



## debodun

It was nice and cool early this morning, but doesn't take long to warm up after the sun rises. At least it's less humid that yesterday.


----------



## Tish

Showers   

7 °C - 11 °C

Now 7.5°C


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly

Sunny, breezy... 71 deg


----------



## Tish

Possible shower 

4 °C - 10 °C

Now  6.3°C


----------



## Ruthanne

Hot, humid--90 today and tomorrow.


----------



## MickaC

Still a crapy summer for good old Manitoba.
Very few summer heat days……a lot of cloud, rain, really strong winds…..anywhere from 40 to 80 kilometres 
Yesterday was dreary and wet, cold…..today is going to be the same.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Just another day in paradise.


 

Tue            7/5​ 
           79°            /52°        


               A t-storm around in the p.m.            


        40%


----------



## JustBonee

Ken N Tx said:


>


Yeah  ...  we better get used to it!


----------



## mike4lorie

mostly rain today, sunny and hot the rest of the week...


----------



## PamfromTx

98°


----------



## IKE

We just hit 99° which was our predicted high for today.......no doubt in my mind that we'll go over 100° today before it starts cooling down some this evening.

It going to be pretty darn hot the next few days.


----------



## Pinky

Extremely gray all day. High humidity, 21C, intermittent showers.
Good day to stay in.


----------



## dobielvr

Our weather has been really pleasant these past few days..90s, low 90s
Gentle breeze in the evening.


----------



## Leann

Rained a short while ago now it's muggy AND hot.


----------



## Tish

Showers   

6 °C - 12 °C

Now 7.5°C


----------



## Patricia

Overcast, so not as hot as the weather has been at times recently.


----------



## Alligatorob

Hot, 90s, not so hot as Texas and Oklahoma I guess.


----------



## Don M.

We reached 102 this afternoon, and tomorrow may be even hotter.  If the long range forecasts are correct, July and August will be extremely hot around here.


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny

5 °C - 12 °C

Now 8.0°C


----------



## hollydolly

it's past 11pm.. 62 degrees..apparently outside , but it's 80 deg in here ..


----------



## IKE

It's just a tad warm here right now.......102°


----------



## Leann

We need rain...the lawns are scorched from the heat. Haven't had rain in quite a few days. It's hot and humid out there right now and will be the same tomorrow.


----------



## Ruthanne

Dreary today and humid.  Cooled off and less humid now, thank God.


----------



## oldpop

_HOT with scattered Heat_


----------



## mike4lorie

Suppose it is sunny and warm - hot today...


----------



## terry123

Ken N Tx said:


>


Same here in Houston!!


----------



## Ken N Tx

terry123 said:


> Same here in Houston!!


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny   

1 °C - 8 °C

Now  2.8°C


----------



## IKE

Same temp now as it was this time yesterday.......102°


----------



## StarSong

Temperatures in the 90s, humidity in the 30s.  Thank heavens for cool evening and nighttime lows..temps.


----------



## hollydolly

Not Texas or California hot here... but it might as well be when you have no AC... it felt very hot , much more than the stated 79 deg... tonight is forecast to be 83 through the night..


----------



## Sliverfox

NWPA ,,presently  81, bit  over cast.


----------



## Alligatorob

Just another summer day.

*RED FLAG WARNING*

ISSUED: 1:04 PM JUL. 8, 2022 – NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE
...RED FLAG WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 9 PM MDT SATURDAY FOR
WIND AND LOW RELATIVE HUMIDITY FOR FIRE WEATHER ZONES 478, 492,
AND 495...

* AFFECTED AREA...Fire Weather Zone 478 Salt Lake Desert, Fire
Weather Zone 492 Central Utah West Desert and Fire Weather
Zone 495 Color Country West Desert.

* WINDS...South southwest 10 to 20 mph with gusts up to 35 mph.

* RELATIVE HUMIDITY...As low as 6 percent today and Saturday with
poor overnight recovery.

* IMPACTS...Critical fire weather conditions are likely to
occur. Any new fire starts or existing fires may spread
rapidly.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A Red Flag Warning means that critical fire weather conditions
are either occurring now...or are imminent. A combination of
strong winds...low relative humidity...and warm temperatures can
contribute to extreme fire behavior.


----------



## Tish

Mostly cloudy 

2 °C - 10 °C

Now 2.7°C


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Em in Ohio

Mostly sunny and temperatures between the current 66F and 74F = perfect!


----------



## Em in Ohio

Tish said:


> Mostly cloudy
> 
> 2 °C - 10 °C
> 
> Now 2.7°C


Hi Tish.  Is this what you would call a warm, winter day?  Just curious as to your average temperatures this time of year in your location.


----------



## Della

How do you stand it, Ken?  Seriously, I couldn't go out to the mailbox in 106 degrees. 
 Here in Ohio we've been having a "heat wave" of 80's and a few 90's but we had lots of rain yesterday and this morning it's a cool 66.


----------



## Em in Ohio

Della said:


> How do you stand it, Ken?  Seriously, I couldn't go out to the mailbox in 106 degrees.
> Here in Ohio we've been having a "heat wave" of 80's and a few 90's but we had lots of rain yesterday and this morning it's a cool 66.


Della - Please send your rain towards the NE and Lake Erie - We are running dry here and my transplants are thirsty!


----------



## mike4lorie

sunny and cooler today...


----------



## Patricia

StarSong said:


> Temperatures in the 90s, humidity in the 30s.  Thank heavens for cool evening and nighttime lows..View attachment 228419temps.


What is the weather typically this time of year?


----------



## GAlady




----------



## oldaunt

Its been running in the low 100's here, and no rain for 30 days. Hot and crispy.


----------



## mrstime

I wish I could send our rain to those who need it. Seriously we have had 2 or 3 days of summer and the rest is rain all the time!


----------



## Tish

Em in Ohio said:


> Hi Tish.  Is this what you would call a warm, winter day?  Just curious as to your average temperatures this time of year in your location.


Yes, it is considered to be a warm winter's day.
Between Mid July and Mid August is when the temperatures plummet.


----------



## Tish

Showers 

3 °C - 10 °C

Now 6.1°C


----------



## RadishRose

84F sunny all day.


----------



## hollydolly

well I was thinking of going to the beach this weekend, glad I didn't go...we've had high 80's today set for 90 plus tomorrow and all next week


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> Not Texas or California hot here... but it might as well be when you have no AC... it felt very hot , much more than the stated 79 deg... tonight is forecast to be 83 through the night..


Why don’t you have AC in your part of the world.


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> Why don’t you have AC in your part of the world.


We do have AC..we have AC in all our cars, and we have AC available to buy for our homes, but it's extremely expensive so most people don't have it


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> We do have AC..we have AC in all our cars, and we have AC available to buy for our homes, but it's extremely expensive so most people don't have it


I had to replace my central AC last year……it was 2900.00……is that to much where you are.
There’s all sorts of window units…..and units that you have inside that have hoses that just go out a hole in your wall or opening in your window…..I’m sure there’s many kinds to choose from…..not sure how pricey they are.


----------



## oldaunt

MickaC said:


> I had to replace my central AC last year……it was 2900.00……is that to much where you are.
> There’s all sorts of window units…..and units that you have inside that have hoses that just go out a hole in your wall or opening in your window…..I’m sure there’s many kinds to choose from…..not sure how pricey they are.


Mine died this spring just as it started heating up. The places HERE all want $6000 to replace it. I paid about $400 for a freestanding unit in the LR and $150 for a window unit for the BR.


----------



## MickaC

oldaunt said:


> Mine died this spring just as it started heating up. The places HERE all want $6000 to replace it. I paid about $400 for a freestanding unit in the LR and $150 for a window unit for the BR.


A lot of people here have been going for the free standing ones, and say they’re very happy with them…..window units are a lot cheaper than they used to be…..many use them as well.


----------



## Em in Ohio

MickaC said:


> A lot of people here have been going for the free standing ones, and say they’re very happy with them…..window units are a lot cheaper than they used to be…..many use them as well.


Ah yes.  Last fall, I bought a pretty powerful unit with the hose that goes through the window for $500.00.  The cheapest estimate that I got for whole-house air was $5,000.00.  This was a no-brainer.  I didn't even install the unit until a month ago, but it makes such a huge difference!  I haven't seen an electric bill yet, but it should take quite a while to match the $4500.00 difference in cost.  (-:


----------



## hollydolly

MickaC said:


> I had to replace my central AC last year……it was 2900.00……is that to much where you are.
> There’s all sorts of window units…..and units that you have inside that have hoses that just go out a hole in your wall or opening in your window…..I’m sure there’s many kinds to choose from…..not sure how pricey they are.


Ours would cost 3 times that to buy and have installed ..and I can't have those window units for 2 reasons..One they are so ugly.. and 2 I have double glazing single pane windows.... and also the free standing ones still need a window open to hang the hose out of, which would defeat the object.. ( I've explained this lots of times here )


----------



## oldaunt

hollydolly said:


> Ours would cost 3 times that to buy and have installed ..and I can't have those window units for 2 reasons..One they are so ugly.. and 2 I have double glazing single pane windows.... and also the free standing ones still need a window open to hang the hose out of, which would defeat the object.. ( I've explained this lots of times here )


You don't actually "hang the hose out of". The hose is attached to a plate that fills the space under the open window. Its sealed.


----------



## hollydolly

oldaunt said:


> You don't actually "hang the hose out of". The hose is attached to a plate that fills the space under the open window. Its sealed.


so I'd have to have the window open... I couldn't have that because I have double glazing single pane windows


----------



## MickaC

hollydolly said:


> Ours would cost 3 times that to buy and have installed ..and I can't have those window units for 2 reasons..One they are so ugly.. and 2 I have double glazing single pane windows.... and also the free standing ones still need a window open to hang the hose out of, which would defeat the object.. ( I've explained this lots of times here )


Sorry, my mind must be failing…..I forgot..


----------



## MickaC

Em in Ohio said:


> Ah yes.  Last fall, I bought a pretty powerful unit with the hose that goes through the window for $500.00.  The cheapest estimate that I got for whole-house air was $5,000.00.  This was a no-brainer.  I didn't even install the unit until a month ago, but it makes such a huge difference!  I haven't seen an electric bill yet, but it should take quite a while to match the $4500.00 difference in cost.  (-:


Why does everything have to be soooooooo expensive.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Cool front coming Wed!!!!


----------



## Blessed

@Ken N Tx I am right here with you, it is boiling hot!!


----------



## hollydolly

Hot , Hot ,Hot...


----------



## StarSong

Toasty here again today, too.  98 degrees, and not in the fun boy-band way.  It's still in the 60s right now so the house is open to draw in the cool air.


----------



## Pepper

Beautiful, gorgeous, in the seventies, sunny with blue skies!


----------



## debodun

A nice cool night, but about 10 am, the heat catches up. Here in the northeastern U.S., we are having widespread drought conditions and not much rain, if any, in the near future. My lawn is crispy, but I don't have to call the mowin' man.


----------



## Tish

Frost then sunny

2 °C - 12 °C

Now 0.9°C


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

So hot today.. gonna get hotter as the week goes on...dire warning s are being given for 100 plus deg f.. by the end of the week... today the humidity is over 50 % with the 90 deg temps so not great with no AC

Course those of us whove lived in hot countries know  how to deal with hot weather, but our infrastructure in this country isn't made for it, so there's threats of rail and plane cancellations etc..

took this pic in my area about an hour ago.. pretty ain't it..


----------



## Patricia

hollydolly said:


> So hot today.. gonna get hotter as the week goes on...dire warning s are being given for 100 plus deg f.. by the end of the week... today the humidity is over 50 % with the 90 deg temps so not great with no AC
> 
> Course those of us whove lived in hot countries know  how to deal with hot weather, but our infrastructure in this country isn't made for it, so there's threats of rail and plane cancellations etc..
> 
> took this pic in my area about an hour ago.. pretty ain't it..


Pretty


----------



## Pink Biz

Right now it's 73°F and partly sunny. Nice day!


----------



## Jackie23

103 here today, we've had these high temperatures for weeks now, yesterday we were notified no more outside watering, this morning electric company said there were possibilities of power outages starting this afternoon (because of the messed up grid system in Texas ).  There are many cattle farmers around here that are having to sell their cattle because of lack of grass.


----------



## Ruthanne

Quite warm-89f


----------



## Tish

Late shower

-2 °C - 11 °C

Now  -3.5°C


----------



## hollydolly

Tish said:


> Late shower
> 
> -2 °C - 11 °C
> 
> Now  -3.5°C


I would kill for those temps right now....  it's 10.30pm, and it's 87 deg in my room right now even though I have the oscillating fan on full blast..


----------



## PamfromTx

High 102°


----------



## hollydolly

_The UK heatwave was causing havoc today as a fire broke out at a solar farm, a hospital declared a critical incident and wildfires swept across the countryside - with an extreme heat amber warning now extended into next week.

Temperatures have already hit 32C (90F) this week and will do so again today before dipping slightly between tomorrow and Friday – then bouncing back at the weekend with an unprecedented 40C (104F) possible.

Some 20 firefighters tackled a large blaze at the solar farm at Verwood in Dorset, where a 500ft by 330ft patch of grass was ablaze for three hours at the 113-acre site which has 81,400 panels – some of which were damaged.

Queen Alexandra Hospital in Portsmouth has now declared a 'critical incident' due to staff sickness and the prolonged hot weather, with staff having to prioritise emergencies amid 'extreme pressure on services'.

And South Oxfordshire District Council warned that bin collections could have to stop because of the heat - with residents advised to leave bins out for two days after their scheduled collection if they are not emptied.

On Salisbury Plain, a fire on open land in a military training area near Urchfont continued today with a huge plume of smoke in the sky. Dorset and Wiltshire Fire Service urged local residents to 'keep windows and doors closed'. 

Fire crews in Norfolk have battled more than 50 fires over the past 48 hours with undergrowth left parched after weeks with little rain, amid warnings that one spark from a match could set areas alight. And part of a main road linking Norfolk and Suffolk - the A140 at Stonham Barns - now requires repairs after it began to melt in the heat. 

Meanwhile homeless charities have activated a severe weather response to offer emergency shelter to anyone sleeping rough; while schools across North Staffordshire are telling students to remove their blazers and ties.





_Firefighters tackle a large fire at a solar farm at Verwood in Dorset yesterday,





A fire on open land in a military training area on Salisbury Plain near Urchfont continues today with smoke sent into the sky


----------



## fatboy

hot again!!


----------



## debodun

Same here. Unseasonably warm and muggy. It must have rained during the night. I could see wet areas on the road, but it was a "splash & dash" - there wasn't enough to measure in the rain gauge. When I tuned into teh morning news, the "official" temp in this area was 72F, so it must not have fallen below that during the night. It was 77F in the house! Window fans just blow the same hot air around. Severe storm watch here util 7 pm.


----------



## Pinky

High of 28C, high humidity, intermittent showers/sun. Rather odd weather. Dark, then bright ..


----------



## Patricia

Another thunderstorm today. Daughter lost electricity for a while, but the weather is a little cooler.


----------



## Tish

hollydolly said:


> I would kill for those temps right now....  it's 10.30pm, and it's 87 deg in my room right now even though I have the oscillating fan on full blast..


Is that usual?


----------



## Tish

Cloudy

2 °C - 10 °C

Now 3.0°C


----------



## hollydolly

Tish said:


> Is that usual?


No...absolutely not, .. if our temps were usually this high we'd all have AC.. but we don't..


----------



## IKE

We're 75° now but it looks like we've got plenty heat coming our way for the next several days and we've still got Aug. to contend with.


----------



## RadishRose

77 now, high to be 87 by 4pm.


----------



## Sliverfox

Cloudy 65,, frees cool to me,, which I like.

Mac & I have had a walk & played bit of  frizbee.

At first he would  bring  one back.
I have  3  & he  finally was taking them where he pleased.

Sorry  game over, tossed them onto front  porch  & we came inside.


----------



## debodun

A rumble of thunder and a brief shower last evening. Less humid, but continued on the warm side of average. Another scorcher on tap for this weekend, according to a weather report.


----------



## hollydolly

87 deg f... intermittent hot sun, and cloud cover....


----------



## debodun

The near future forecast for my locale:


----------



## hollydolly

So we think we have it insufferably hot here in England at the moment while just across the water..France is on fire with parts of Spain and Portugal too.. 113 deg f....











Spain...






European map..


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

hollydolly said:


>


Those poor people and animals.


----------



## Tish

Sunny

-5 °C - 10 °C

Now  -4.2°C


----------



## debodun

Overcast which is keeping down the temp, but it's quite humid which makes it seem warmer.


----------



## Tish

Frost then sunny  

-6 °C ~ 10 °C

Now -6.6°C


----------



## MarkinPhx

High around 110F, low around 90 with a 20% chance of an evening thunderstorm. Copy and paste for the next 45 days or so.


----------



## JustBonee

Hope  you get your rain Mark! ....   we are  finally getting hit with some rain storms in Texas.   
It's hit and miss every afternoon now,  but   loving the change.


----------



## Jackie23

Yes Bonnie, we had a rain storm build up here (Northeast Texas) this morning, I watched all morning hoping for rain but we missed it, although it did cool off some.  It is really depressing.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## dseag2

Jackie23 said:


> Yes Bonnie, we had a rain storm build up here (Northeast Texas) this morning, I watched all morning hoping for rain but we missed it, although it did cool off some.  It is really depressing.


Yes, we heard thunder in Dallas late this morning but didn't get a drop of rain.  It did cool off nicely though for a few hours.  It actually felt like the Spring we never had this year!  Now, back to the 100's.


----------



## debodun

Cool night, but warmed up quickly. I was in vigorous perspiration when I got back from my morning walk. Last "seasonable" day for temps for a while. Starting Saturday we are in for a warming trend with temps in the upper 80sF to mid 90sF. Not much chance for rain until Monday, then only about 50% chance. My poor lawn:


----------



## Tish

Mostly cloudy 

-5 °C ~ 9 °C

Now -4.0°C


----------



## hollydolly

I'm very glad I'm not in Spain today, where it's 120 deg f...


----------



## hollydolly

Bordeaux France.. on fire.. 10,000 people evacuated..











These high temps are coming to us here in the South of England as from Sunday...


----------



## PamfromTx

91°


----------



## IKE

Our high today was 101° and we've dropped down to 98° now that the sun went down........nothing but hot temps. in the forecast for the next several days.


----------



## oldpop




----------



## Ruthanne

Humid and about 84 f today.


----------



## Patricia

Afternoon rain.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Looks like the entire month of July will come out all above 100!!


----------



## hollydolly

This is the result of most people being unable to fly abroad for holidays , caused by the shameful airport strikes, and cancellations.. look at our beaches today..?..and it's not even school break yet..


----------



## Bella

hollydolly said:


> This is the result of most people being unable to fly abroad for holidays , caused by the shameful airport strikes, and cancellations.. look at our beaches today..?..and it's not even school break yet..


Talk about a hot mess!  Fuggedaboutit. You couldn't pay me enough to fight that crowd! The traffic alone would be a dealbreaker, and being in such proximity with hundreds of people with COVID still happening... no way. Too stressful.

Bella


----------



## hollydolly

Bella said:


> Talk about a hot mess!  Fuggedaboutit. You couldn't pay me enough to fight that crowd! The traffic alone would be a dealbreaker, and being in such proximity with hundreds of people with COVID still happening... no way. Too stressful.
> 
> Bella


Absolutely!! I'm of the same mind.. and not only will the roads to the beaches be jammed solid.. there will not be anywhere to park once you get there... and I would NEVER spend time on a beach cheek by jowl to anyone regardless of Covid.... but people are desperate now.. most haven't had a holiday overseas in the sun, since 2019.. and most were hoping to go away now.. but the airlines have put paid to that...

I love the beach.. not to lie in but just to be by the sea, and at some point this summer I will go find me a nice quiet one..


----------



## hollydolly

Forecast for tomorrow for this part of England is 101 deg f... ..I'm thinking about all those thousands on the beach.. boy is there gonna be some very poorly people ..


----------



## debodun

I knew as soon as I woke up this morning it was going to be a sizzler. Window fan didn't cool as much as on previous mornings. My aunt stopped by after she attended church. When I opened the front door, it was like stepping into a sauna.

Rain and cooler tomorrow, but after that, the heat is back on.


----------



## hollydolly

7.30pm, it's 82 degrees, .. and getting warmer . Apparently it's going to be even hotter tomorrow than predicted at 104 deg f


----------



## debodun

It seems there's a heat wave all over the northern hemisphere!


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> It seems there's a heat wave all over the northern hemisphere!


Spain, France and Portugal are on Fire...


----------



## hollydolly

More beach pics from today...and tomorrow it will be another 15 degrees hotter...






Parched cricket ground.. near me in Cambs..


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

This is my nearest Beach .. very pleased I didn't go anywhere near it today


----------



## Don M.

There is No Way that I would join such crowds.  We're in for more brutal heat in coming days and weeks, so my outdoor time is early morning, and late evening....and mostly in the shade.


----------



## Hawk

We are at 86deg and cloudy mostly, but no rain, it went east...
tired of the heat wave, breathing difficult....ah well.......


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> This is my nearest Beach .. very pleased I didn't go anywhere near it today


Just looking at that many people crammed into a small space gives me a panic attack, I hate large crowds.  I even hate small crowds.  I would stay home fill the bathtub with cold water and splash to my hearts content.  I would even have my own snack bar nearby. (my own kitchen)


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> Just looking at that many people crammed into a small space gives me a panic attack, I hate large crowds.  I even hate small crowds.  I would stay home fill the bathtub with cold water and splash to my hearts content.  I would even have my own snack bar nearby. (my own kitchen)


I'm afraid I'm much the same mind as you..sans Bath... ..I cannot stand to have people that close to me, I would absolutely go into panic mode.... I feel however that I'm being robbed of being at the beach.. however I do have my garden sprinkler should I feel the need.. and of course the option of a cold shower, which I just had 30 mins ago...


----------



## PamfromTx

96°


----------



## Sliverfox

70* with gentle rain falling.


----------



## Ruthanne

Right now at 9:05 PM it's 71 f and rainy.  Lots of rain  which we needed.  All the grasses are dried out and yellow .


----------



## hollydolly

10.30 am and it's 85... gonna be 104 today.... 

In France and Spain where it's hotter than us... 1000 people have died...and much of those countries are on fire..


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> 10.30 am and it's 85... gonna be 104 today....
> 
> In France and Spain where it's hotter than us... 1000 people have died...and much of those countries are on fire..


Oh Lord, I pray things will be better for you today.


----------



## Lewkat

Hot and humid.


----------



## Pink Biz

72°F and sunny right now


----------



## Geezer Garage

High of 87 today. Mid 80's the rest of the week with thunderstorms every afternoon. So much better than the drought of last year.


----------



## debodun

Finally, much needed rain, but too little too late. On and off showers today, followed by unseasonably warm temps for as far as the forecast goes.


----------



## funsearcher!

Heat wave 100 degrees coming for most of the week


----------



## debodun

In 4 months we'll be complaining about the cold!


----------



## Capt Lightning

It's 4 p.m. temp = 25C / 77F, light breeze, blue sky.    It was slightly warmer along the coast to the West - 27 C / 81 F.


----------



## RadishRose

3 PM7/18
75°





Scattered Thunderstorms
47%
73°
S 10 MPH


----------



## Pink Biz

85°F and sunny right now


----------



## Ken N Tx

Ken N Tx said:


> Looks like the entire month of July will come out all above 100!!


Will this beat 2011??
Dallas had endured 71 non-consecutive days with temperatures exceeding 100 °F (38 °C), beating the record of 69 days set in 1980.


----------



## hollydolly

*105 deg F*...*41 deg C*..there's 2 weather threads running simultaneously.. I've already posted on the other one..

Went to the park  in the nearby large town... lots of people with their kids.. parents were specifically told not to keep their kids off school , clearly some don't mind facing a fine..and kept them off anyway...


----------



## Ken N Tx

hollydolly said:


> there's 2 weather threads running simultaneously..


I think the other thread is dated 2021..(??) This thread does not show up on my New Posts..(??)


----------



## debodun

You have school in July?


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> You have school in July?


yes they don't break up until next week.. then they return the first week of Septemeber. How long do kids get off school in NY ?


----------



## PamfromTx

98°


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun

hollydolly said:


> How long do kids get off school in NY ?


School lets out for the summer around the third week in June and starts again the first or second week in September, depending on when Labor Day is (which is the first Monday in September). The local school is starting September 7th.


----------



## hollydolly

How do parents who work full time cope with 3 months holiday for the kids.. ?


----------



## debodun

Send them to camp.


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> Send them to camp.


seriously ?... do they still do that in the US?


----------



## Pink Biz

hollydolly said:


> How do parents who work full time cope with 3 months holiday for the kids.. ?


*No problemo! We can handle it!*


----------



## hollydolly

Pink Biz said:


> *No problemo! We can handle it!*
> 
> View attachment 229991


so who looks after these kids for 3 months ?


----------



## Pink Biz

hollydolly said:


> so who looks after these kids for 3 months ?


British nannies?


----------



## hollydolly

I'm asking a serious question ... so the kids in the poor areas all have British Nannies ?... first I've heard of it.. wonder how those minimum wage walmart workers can afford those British Nanny wages.. ..they're certainly more than they'll earn at Walmart et al..


----------



## Furryanimal

Tuesday
you can just make out the moon to the right of the holly tree


----------



## hollydolly

right now at 9.45 am, it's 90 deg F....it's forecast to be 104 deg F today.. 

Last night was the hottest night I've ever known.. can't wait for this heat to break


----------



## hollydolly

Britons are set to melt on the hottest UK day on record today as temperatures soar past 40C (104F) amid growing travel chaos as schools close again and millions of people responded to the chaos by working from home.

The Met Office has confirmed that last night was the warmest night on record in Britain, with temperatures not falling below 25C (77F) in many areas of England and Wales. The highest overnight minimum was 25.9C (78.6F) at Emley Moor in West Yorkshire - smashing the previous record of 23.9C (75F) in Brighton set on August 3, 1990.

Temperatures had already hit 34C (93F) by 10am this morning in Cambridge and London. It comes after the overnight minimum last night in the capital fell to just 25.8C (78.4F) at Kenley in Croydon, South London. 

_Forecasters expect an absolute high of 43C (109F) in central or eastern England today - one day after Wales had its hottest day ever with 37.1C (99F) in Hawarden, Flintshire, beating a record set in the same village in 1990. 

The mercury peaked in the UK at 38.1C (100.6F) in Suffolk yesterday, making it the hottest day of 2022 and the third hottest day on record, after 38.7C (101.7F) in Cambridge in 2019 and 38.5C (101.3F) in Kent in August 2003.

Network Rail and train operators upgraded their travel advice for services heading north out of London into the red warning area to 'do not travel', saying there will be no services in or out of London King's Cross all day today. 

The heat has brought major rail chaos for commuters around the capital, with no Thameslink or Great Northern trains running in any location north of London, from Blackfriars via St Pancras, or from King's Cross or Moorgate.

Transport Secretary Grant Shapps told people across Britain today to 'apply common sense' and 'depending on the nature of your journey and reason for it, you might want to consider rearranging your day around it'. 

But the sight of parts of the UK shutting down sparked a backlash, with complaints that ministers and health chiefs were 'acting like nanny' - while holidaymakers were delayed yesterday as a* part of runway at Luton Airport melted







https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...tures-set-hit-43C-hottest-day-UK-history.html*_


----------



## Pink Biz

*85°F and sunny right now*


----------



## debodun

Heat advisory issued for my locale for tomorrow (as if it wasn't hot enough right now. I just checked - heat index is 96F (36C).


----------



## Sliverfox

Sunny 86.
Refreshed the water in the bird baths


----------



## Tish

Possible shower

2 °C  ~ 9 °C

Now 3.2°C


----------



## hollydolly

My windows are open, even tho' it's dark.. the blinds are down but slightly open ( Venetian ).. and the fan is on full blast.. and this is the temps an hour ago when I took this picture in my bedroom ( top right )


----------



## PamfromTx

deleted


----------



## PamfromTx

99°F


----------



## Hawk

100f now....enuf.......


----------



## Bella

Deleted and moved to a cooler thread!


----------



## IKE

We're at 110° right now which is a record all time high for July 19th.


----------



## Lewkat

96 degrees and very humid.  Getting hotter each day.


----------



## debodun

It didn't get below 81F (27C) in the house last night even with some windows open and a fan in 3. No break in the heat as far in the future as the forecast goes.


----------



## Don M.

We should see daytime highs in the upper 90's to low 100's for most of the next 6 or 8 weeks.  It will probably be mid September before we get any lasting relief from this heat.  Also, the chances for any meaningful rain are slim.....hot and dry seems to be the forecast.


----------



## Pink Biz

79°F and sunny right now


----------



## ElCastor

69, headed toward the upper 70's this afternoon. Tonight back into the upper 50's. Good sleeping weather -- no air conditioner needed.


----------



## ElCastor

Patricia said:


> Where are good weather areas to consider moving?  I've had the same thought.


Possibly some of the best weather in the world, Mill Valley/Tamalpais Valley California ...
Remember this song?


----------



## Creek Pirate

Standard Alabama, hot 91 deg humid July weather here. To hot to fish.


----------



## Bella

96°F


----------



## Leann

94 degrees here with a "feels like" temp of 96.


----------



## Tish

Showers 

4 °C ~ 11 °C

Now 7.0°C


----------



## Vida May

hollydolly said:


> Britons are set to melt on the hottest UK day on record today as temperatures soar past 40C (104F) amid growing travel chaos as schools close again and millions of people responded to the chaos by working from home.
> 
> The Met Office has confirmed that last night was the warmest night on record in Britain, with temperatures not falling below 25C (77F) in many areas of England and Wales. The highest overnight minimum was 25.9C (78.6F) at Emley Moor in West Yorkshire - smashing the previous record of 23.9C (75F) in Brighton set on August 3, 1990.
> 
> Temperatures had already hit 34C (93F) by 10am this morning in Cambridge and London. It comes after the overnight minimum last night in the capital fell to just 25.8C (78.4F) at Kenley in Croydon, South London.
> 
> _Forecasters expect an absolute high of 43C (109F) in central or eastern England today - one day after Wales had its hottest day ever with 37.1C (99F) in Hawarden, Flintshire, beating a record set in the same village in 1990.
> 
> The mercury peaked in the UK at 38.1C (100.6F) in Suffolk yesterday, making it the hottest day of 2022 and the third hottest day on record, after 38.7C (101.7F) in Cambridge in 2019 and 38.5C (101.3F) in Kent in August 2003.
> 
> Network Rail and train operators upgraded their travel advice for services heading north out of London into the red warning area to 'do not travel', saying there will be no services in or out of London King's Cross all day today.
> 
> The heat has brought major rail chaos for commuters around the capital, with no Thameslink or Great Northern trains running in any location north of London, from Blackfriars via St Pancras, or from King's Cross or Moorgate.
> 
> Transport Secretary Grant Shapps told people across Britain today to 'apply common sense' and 'depending on the nature of your journey and reason for it, you might want to consider rearranging your day around it'.
> 
> But the sight of parts of the UK shutting down sparked a backlash, with complaints that ministers and health chiefs were 'acting like nanny' - while holidaymakers were delayed yesterday as a* part of runway at Luton Airport melted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...tures-set-hit-43C-hottest-day-UK-history.html*_


 You said nothing of the fires.  Last night's news featured the London fires and the request that no one barbecue in their backyard.  

Globally something like over 2,000 people have died of heat.  

Heatwave: More evacuations as Mediterranean wildfires spread​https://www.bbc.com › news › world-europe-62196045

3 days ago — _Wildfires_ force France to evacuate some 16000 people, as Spain, Croatia and Greece are also hit.


Wildfires | World | The Guardian​https://www.theguardian.com › world › wildfires

_Wildfires_ · Record-breaking hot temperatures spark _fires_ across England – video · Over 100m Americans under heat warnings as _wildfires_ rage in 12 states · Suspect ...


Wildfires rage across Europe as climate alarm sounded​https://www.reuters.com › world › europe › wildfire-rages...

2 hours ago — ATHENS/LONDON, July 20 (Reuters) - Emergency services battled _wildfires_ across swathes of southern Europe amid mass evacuations on Wednesday ...

In Oregon USA we have been very thankful for having more rain this year than in the 2 previous years.  The terrible fires we had 2 years ago greatly increased our appreciation of rain.  

Recently our temperature has been relatively cool.  Today I am wearing a small wet towel in practice for the heat that is predicted.  My apartment is always in the shade and has been relatively pleasant.  

I grew up with the heat of Southern California and think my heat survival skills are pretty good.  I would not go out and play tennis on a day like today, but I may have to run to the store for ice cream.


----------



## hollydolly

errmmm... I beg to differ... I posted here about the Fires...complete with pictures

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/heat-and-fires-in-europe.73025/page-2#post-2169955


----------



## Georgiagranny

For those among you who are sweltering, read the very first post on this thread


----------



## hollydolly

Georgiagranny said:


> For those among you who are sweltering, read the very first post on this thread


that's fine by me...I would So Much rather have snow than  lack of sleep caused by the furnace which is the interior of my house..


----------



## Blessed

Fall and winter are my most happy time, for some strange reason I feel physically and mentally better when it is cold.


----------



## Vida May

hollydolly said:


> that's fine by me...I would So Much rather have snow than  lack of sleep caused by the furnace which is the interior of my house..



Many of us in Oregon prefer cool weather to heat.  People do start grumbling about the cloudy sky and rain as we near Spring, but the year of fires has us following our grumbling because of a lack of sunny days, with comments about how cloudy weather is better than fires.


----------



## hollydolly

It's 1am.. the temps have dropped to a wonderful cool 63 degrees outside.. apparently... but with all my fans on.. it's a roasting 83 deg f in here.. this is why I can't sleep.... if foxes, hedgehogs and  and cats didn't come into my garden at night  I'd go and sleep out there..


----------



## Pinky

hollydolly said:


> It's 1am.. the temps have dropped to a wonderful cool 63 degrees outside.. apparently... but with all my fans on.. it's a roasting 83 deg f in here.. this is why I can't sleep.... if foxes, hedgehogs and  and cats didn't come into my garden at night  I'd go and sleep out there..


@hollydolly

Hols, do you have a fan that you could place on a chair, to take some of the hot air out of the bedroom window?


----------



## dseag2

We reached 108 degrees in Dallas today.  We have been in triple digits for almost a month.  I read in Next Door that some of our neighbors have been experiencing rolling electrical blackouts.


----------



## Sassycakes

Hot Hot Hot


----------



## Blessed

dseag2 said:


> We reached 108 degrees in Dallas today.  We have been in triple digits for almost a month.  I read in Next Door that some of our neighbors have been experiencing rolling electrical blackouts.


Have not had a black out yet but I do try to conserve energy as much as I can.


----------



## Bella

dseag2 said:


> We reached 108 degrees in Dallas today.  We have been in triple digits for almost a month.  I read in Next Door that *some of our neighbors have been experiencing rolling electrical blackouts.*


Yeah, not uncommon when it's so hot. Everybody is running any cooling device they have. Sometimes several. When I was in a brand new grocery store on Monday, there were yellow cones in four isles, water on the floor, and a bunch of guys on their knees repairing the freezers and refrigerators that broke down. Why do I think it has something to do with the heat?


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> @hollydolly
> 
> Hols, do you have a fan that you could place on a chair, to take some of the hot air out of the bedroom window?


Pinks..I have this turbo force fan in my livingroom... and I have these in my bedrooms..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 it's costing a fortune to try and cool the rooms, and it's not working... ..


----------



## Capt Lightning

Much cooler today and we had some very welcome rain overnight.  Nevertheless,  the stone walls of this house act like a large storage heater, so it's quite warm inside.


----------



## RadishRose

1 PM7/21
91°





Partly Cloudy
Chance of rain 16%


----------



## Bella

The temperature is... just kill me now°


----------



## Pink Biz

84°F and sunny now


----------



## debodun

Experiencing on and off "splash & dash" showers. Doesn't cool it off; only makes it more humid. It was pretty oppressive. When I went for my walk this morning, I could have almost swum around the block.


----------



## Tish

Showers    

5 °C ~ 12 °C

Now 3.4°C


----------



## RadishRose

Had T- storms around 3pm. Much needed rain. Dropped 10 degrees. Need more rain.


----------



## debodun

It's going to be a steam bath here until early next week. Temps predicted to be in the mid-90sF (35 C) through the weekend with oppressive humidity.


----------



## Lewkat

Roasting.


----------



## Bella

Lewkat said:


> *Roasting.*


Get the marshmallows, Lew! The temperature is climbing to 97° today and is predicted to reach 98° on Saturday. I can't even think about how high the heat index is.


----------



## MickaC

I feel for all of you who are going through this extreme heat and the havoc it’s causing.
Maybe Canada isn’t so bad sometimes.


----------



## JustBonee

Nowadays,  any temperature under 100 degrees feels 'cool'   on the Gulf Coast ...
Hate to be getting used to it,   but that seems to be the case.   

Whenever   it gets back down into the 70's again,  I'll be looking for a sweater to wear.


----------



## Geezer Garage

High of 89 today, and low 80's for the next week or so here.


----------



## Don M.

We will probably top out at, or above, 100 for the next 3 days....then starting Monday, we may get a few days of temps topping out in the lower 90's with some much needed rain.  This has been a hot dry Summer, so far, with several daily records set.


----------



## hollydolly

Kinda overcast... muggy... 72..but feels warmer cuz it's humid... tomorrow we're back up to 90 deg f again..


----------



## Alligatorob

Too hot, supposed to get to 100 today.  But very dry.


----------



## debodun

Is a sure bet I won't be roasting any baked potatoes in the oven for a while. I could probably leave them out on the blacktoppped drievway.


----------



## Sliverfox

BAAA!!  its  82 & muggy.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

Clearing shower

6 °C ~ 13 °C

Now 4.5 °C


----------



## Ruthanne

In the upper 80s f today.  I'm staying in with the AC going.


----------



## Knight

Toasty 112 & was perfect for a nap on my patio. Did cold with ice & snow for years, wanted exactly what I'm experiencing now.


----------



## SeaBreeze

It's been from upper 90s to 100.  Didn't take the dog out for a walk today and another day this week.  He runs hot and the pavement is too hot in the sun.  We have a lot of grass and dirt to walk on, but not enough for these extreme hot and dry days.  The grasses everywhere are not as lush as usual due to several years of drought and hot temps.  Have had the small air conditioner going in the bedroom, and the fan in the living room during the day.  Luckily our house is kept pretty cool from the trees outside, the basement is around ten degrees cooler, so when I do down to clean the litter box, do laundry or get food from the freezer or pantry, I don't mind too much at all.


----------



## debodun

Just more of the same today - hot and humid. But it's July. If it were January, I'd be worried.


----------



## Lethe200

The fog was socked in San Francisco Bay and has just cleared away at our house, which is about 26 miles straight west. About 60 at our house today and will go up to about 70 briefly, before falling back to mid-50's tonite.

The heat dome effects end up bumping into low-pressure systems coming in from over the Pacific. It causes high winds - hence our dangerous wildfire watch has already started - but also clears out smog and the cooler Pacific Ocean air currents keep the temps normal for this time of year.

Our really dangerous period is usually late August thru mid-October, when hot dry winds come up from South CA and SW states. Humidity drops and temps shoot up all over CA. When you see it being 80 degrees in coastal SF, that means it's easily 100+ degrees in inland far North, Central and Southern areas of CA.

Very true that sadly, wildfire season is now year-round in the West, not just the summer/fall months. The SW is in a worse drought than CA; and the Rio Grande River has gone dry for the first time in 40 yrs.


----------



## PamfromTx

Quite steamy.


----------



## Don M.

Very hot...again.  Today may be the hottest day in the past 5 years....may reach 105 by late afternoon....it's 102 now.


----------



## Jules

For the past week we’ve been in low-mid 90s. Next week will be upper 90s and higher.   These are our normal hot summer weeks.


----------



## Tish

Increasing sunshine

3 °C ~ 15 °C

Now 6.6°C


----------



## Vida May

hollydolly said:


> It's 1am.. the temps have dropped to a wonderful cool 63 degrees outside.. apparently... but with all my fans on.. it's a roasting 83 deg f in here.. this is why I can't sleep.... if foxes, hedgehogs and  and cats didn't come into my garden at night  I'd go and sleep out there..


Look into the technology for having a cool bed.  This site is informative explaining the options well...

https://www.terrycralle.com/best-bed-cooling-systems/


----------



## hollydolly

High 80's today...


----------



## horseless carriage

hollydolly said:


> High 80's today...



We are off to Christchurch as soon as Her Ladyship has, put her face on, in our vintage MG. If the weather is as hot as Holly predicts, it will be standing room only in all the watering holes. That's Brit-speak for the pub.


----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 230866
> We are off to Christchurch as soon as Her Ladyship has, put her face on, in our vintage MG. If the weather is as hot as Holly predicts, it will be standing room only in all the watering holes. That's Brit-speak for the pub.


not me predicting... it's the good old Met office...I've  just put your location into the website.. and you;re supposed to be a massive.. 16 deg below us.. at only 70 f... WOW... perhaps I should have driven down there today to keep cool


----------



## horseless carriage

Thanks Holly, I can tolerate 70 quite comfortably, more importantly, so can the old car.


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> High 80's today...


Hope it will cool enough you will get some sleep tonigh!


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> Hope it will cool enough you will get some sleep tonigh!


apparently it's getting hotter... again....don't get me wrong, I love the sun and the heat.. I just don't live the heat at night..


----------



## -Oy-

Bright and sunny here at the moment and 20Deg - but overcast this afternoon.


----------



## ronaldj

thunder storm right now, we needed the rain, its 6:30 am where I am


----------



## hawkdon

It is 85 deg to start the day!!!!


----------



## Gary O'

High 90s to low 100s F across the board
No rain in sight


----------



## Pappy

Same thing everyday down here in Floriduh.


----------



## Geezer Garage

55 right now, high of 75 today with afternoon thunder storms. Had several bunnies hopping around the yard this morning. If only Hef was still alive to see them.


----------



## Alligatorob

Hot!


Gary O' said:


> High 90s to low 100s F across the board
> No rain in sight


Pretty much the same here.


----------



## Jackie23

Somewhat cooler temps but no rain still....glad others are getting rain.


----------



## hollydolly

It's 86 deg... but feels hotter,...


----------



## Pink Biz

Partly sunny and 76°F now, high of 82°F expected.


----------



## Llynn

Predicted to be in the mid 90s F every day during the coming week.  That is hot for this area.


----------



## ElCastor

55 degrees and cloudy. High today should be 64, or thereabouts.


----------



## MickaC

We’ve had a spell of great hot summer temps.
The wind has switched to the north and north west, yesterday and today.
So…….if this was September 24, it would be beautiful, but it’s not, 20 today, 22 yesterday, I find it very cool…..cold.
I know…..complaining Canadian…..got to keep Canadian reputation up..


----------



## PamfromTx

95° Present temp
98° Highest
79° Lowest


----------



## GAlady




----------



## debodun

What can I say? Same old same old.


----------



## Right Now

88° Present temp
89° Highest
69° Lowest

Severe thunderstorms predicted this evening and overnight.  I hope the rain comes.


----------



## Tish

Increasing Sunshine   

3 °C    15 °C

Now 6.8°C


----------



## debodun

Finally a substantial rain - 1.85 inches in my rain gauge (4.7 cm), but probably too late to help the crispy lawns. A bit cooler after reaching 97F (36C) both Saturday and Sunday, but still muggy.


----------



## Don M.

The oppressive heat has finally moved East, and we had a nice rain early this morning....with more on the way for the next couple of days.  This week should be fairly mild, before another round of high temperatures arrives next week.


----------



## Tish

Windy with showers 

L6 °C   H11 °C

Now 7.6°C


----------



## Aunt Bea

It has been so hot and humid the last few days that it actually feels cold this afternoon!

The dew point is 51, temp 75F, and the wind is 21mph, very refreshing change!

I may need a blanket tonight!


----------



## Pinky

Intermittent sun/clouds .. a comfortable 22C and low humidity. Just the way we like it!


----------



## Bella

It was only 90° today. I wish it would rain.


----------



## Vida May

horseless carriage said:


> Thanks Holly, I can tolerate 70 quite comfortably, more importantly, so can the old car.



Can heat lead to a battery problem?  I am finding people who need a jump and that does not work because their batteries are dry.  If it only happened once I would ignore it, but this week I have found many people dealing with the problem.


----------



## carouselsilver

Vida May said:


> Can heat lead to a battery problem?  I am finding people who need a jump and that does not work because their batteries are dry.  If it only happened once I would ignore it, but this week I have found many people dealing with the problem.


A high of 85 degrees celcius is predicted, which is only slightly lower than what its been for the past week. Still too hot for me!


----------



## Vida May

I am isolated!  First I have to stay home by myself because I was exposed to covid and need to isolate myself and I can't even go to the pool.   Second, even if I could do my Senior Companion thing, I can not because of the heat.  We are over 90 degrees all week, and this is considered unsafe so we are not visiting clients.  

 This is day 2 by myself.    I am not sure I can handle this.


----------



## Bella

We have a short reprieve from the oppressive heat today!  It's only 80°, overcast, and a bit breezy. They're calling for showers later in the week. Like everywhere else, we really need the rain.


----------



## Vida May

carouselsilver said:


> A high of 85 degrees celcius is predicted, which is only slightly lower than what its been for the past week. Still too hot for me!


I had look for an answer about batteries and everyone needs to be aware the heat is bad news for batteries.  

https://www.firestonecompleteautoca...ries/#:~:text=Feeling a bit,ZAPS YOUR BATTERY


----------



## Don M.

Vida May said:


> Can heat lead to a battery problem?  I am finding people who need a jump and that does not work because their batteries are dry.  If it only happened once I would ignore it, but this week I have found many people dealing with the problem.


Yes, high heat can cause a car battery to drain a bit quicker....especially if a person is just making short drives....the alternator may not bring the battery up to full charge.  Batteries are sealed, so there is no way to add water, but they can develop small leaks if they are very old.  A good thing to check is the condition of the battery posts.  If you see any buildup of "white" corrosion on the Plus or Minus terminals, it's a good idea to remove the cables, clean them and the battery posts, so they make good connection and allow the battery to recharge better.  But, if you do that, be prepared to reset all the cars "electronics"....everything from the clock and radio to the functions on the dashboard "screen".


----------



## hollydolly

Vida May said:


> I am isolated!  First I have to stay home by myself because I was exposed to covid and need to isolate myself and I can't even go to the pool.   Second, even if I could do my Senior Companion thing, I can not because of the heat.  We are over 90 degrees all week, and this is considered unsafe so we are not visiting clients.
> 
> This is day 2 by myself.  I am not sure I can handle this.


join the club, I'm by myself every day.. and night... 

at least our temps have dropped to bearable, even if it's still too hot in the house.. they'll climb back up by the weekend again, but for now, I'm thanking all that's Holy for cooler temps..


----------



## Bella

hollydolly said:


> *join the club, I'm by myself every day.. and night...*
> 
> at least our temps have dropped to bearable, even if it's still too hot in the house.. they'll climb back up by the weekend again, but for now, I'm thanking all that's Holy for cooler temps..


Got room for another member? I spend most days alone, too. The whole COVID thing has really put a hitch in my giddy-up. I'm still not comfortable being around people. I guess it's going to be this way for quite a while. There's no choice except to hang in there as best we can. At least we have our friends here on SF and that helps, doesn't it?


----------



## debodun

Finally an almost comfortable day. After it rained most of the morning yesterday, it cleared off, but then around suppertime, there was a brief downpour that left 0.2 in (0.5 cm) in in my rain gauge. Right now it's 74F (23C) and humidity is 50%. However, another blast of heat starting later in the week into the weekend.


----------



## PamfromTx

95°F


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny 

L 2 °C  H 11 °C

Now 3.0°C


----------



## OneEyedDiva

It's a little cooler today, relatively speaking. We had temps with real feels of over  100 for a few days. Sunday was real feel 104. The real feel high today was 90. Now we're down to the low 80s. Tomorrow is slated to be about the same.


----------



## Tish

Late shower 

L4 °C H 12 °C

Now 6.0°C


----------



## Ruthanne

About 84 f for the high today.  Rain with gray and black sky.


----------



## Tish

Increasing sunshine   

L 2 °C  H 11 °C

Now 2.6°C


----------



## Don M.

My rain gauge is reading almost 3" for this week.  We had another hour of rain this morning, and more may come this evening.  A few days ago, we were about 2.5" below normal for the year....so this should put us right back to normal.


----------



## Leann

High 80s today which is cooler than what we have been experiencing. And we had 30 minutes of rain today!!! Yay


----------



## Vida May

Bella said:


> Got room for another member? I spend most days alone, too. The whole COVID thing has really put a hitch in my giddy-up. I'm still not comfortable being around people. I guess it's going to be this way for quite a while. There's no choice except to hang in there as best we can. At least we have our friends here on SF and that helps, doesn't it?


 For sure I am thankful for forums and the Internet.  I remember the old days of being isolated with 2 children out in the boonies and the closest I got to adult discussions was letters.  If I had had the Internet, I think I would have done much better.  It would have been wonderful to stay in touch with my mother and grandmother with the speed of the Internet.  I think about the poor pioneer women trapped at home and far from anyone.  How much better their lives would have been if they had had the Internet.   

We are 92 degrees and inside my much cooler apartment, I am thinking of taking my sweater off.  We have had cool nights and because I have nothing else to do, it is easy to open all the windows at night and use fans to draw in the cool air and then close the windows around 9 a.m.. I still haven't used the tiny personal cooler but hopefully, my apartment will get warm enough to give it a try tonight.  Last night I wetted the cartridge and put it in the freezer as the instructions say to do.


----------



## Geezer Garage

High of 81, low of 51, 92% chance of evening rain.Was raining pretty hard in the big city when I was there running errands today. Raining lightly now, taking the dog out for a walk, may get out the old umbrella.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## PamfromTx

87°F


----------



## Pink Biz

It's nice! 70°F and sunny right now. Will be in the seventies all day.


----------



## Tish

Frost then sunny

L -7 °C  H 12 °C 

Now  -7.8°C


----------



## MarkinPhx

It has been a strange week here. Rainy and cloudy all week with highs only in the upper 90's. It has been a nice break from the sun and the heat and we desperately needed the rain.  The weather has given me "Autumn Fever".


----------



## Patricia

Typical hot summer weather.


----------



## PamfromTx

94°F


----------



## Tish

Possible shower

L -4 °C  -  H 13 °C

Now  -5.1°C


----------



## Tish

Showers 

L 7 °C  H 12 °C

Now  7.5°C


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Gary O'

How's the Weather Where You Are?​
Muggy today

Got a light show tonight


----------



## debodun

After a relatively comfortable weekend, the heat and humidity are forecast to be on the increase again, with temps near triple digits (38C) on Thursday. The heat index will definitely be there!


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny

L 1 °C  H 13 °C

Now  -0.6°C


----------



## Gary O'

How's the Weather Where You Are?​
Rain

Blessed rain

....and just when the smoke from local wildfires was starting to fill the sky


----------



## Geezer Garage

Had a nice rain yesterday evening, high of 77 today.


----------



## Tish

Windy with showers 

L 4 °C  H 18 °C

Now  4.1°C


----------



## debodun

Heat advisory here for Thursday (Aug4) from 11 am to 8 pm. Heat index well into the triple digits (Fahrenheit), and wouldn't you know, I deliver meals tomorrow. The long range forecast looks like the temps will moderate after this coming Monday.


----------



## Tish

Unseasonable warm weather yesterday and today.

Thunderstorms 

L13 °C - H16 °C

Now 15.5°C


----------



## MarkinPhx

I woke up to the sound of rain so checked the news. Storm has dropped over an inch of rain this morning which is a lot since we only get 7 inches a year. Apparently two of the major freeways apparently now rivers due to flooding. I'm glad I don't have to worry about commuting anymore. Bright side is it's only 72 right now.


----------



## oldman

We are having a very hot summer like so many other places. I hardly see the mowers come around. I have a contract for ‘x’ number of mowings, which probably won’t happen this summer. My guy will give me credit on next year’s bill.


----------



## RadishRose

86F at present
High to be 94F by 4pm.


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny, a little breezy.. but temps are down to a much more breathable 79 degrees... need it to come down more..


----------



## Pinky

High of 28C with 92% humidity .. ugh


----------



## debodun

Near record highs predicted. I had to deliver meals today and I was dripping when I got back. Here are thr current conditions:


----------



## Capt Lightning

Alternating sunshine and rain.  16 C.


----------



## Tish

Windy with Rain 

L9 °C - H14 °C

Now 8.4°C


----------



## MickaC

GREAT NEWS !!!!!!!!!!
Farmers almanac has forcasted…..
RECORD AMOUNTS OF SNOWFALL in January and February.
RECORD TEMPERATURES fall to -40
Our LION will boot out the LAMB for March.
I CAN HARDLY WAIT .
Maybe this will all stay at Eastern Canada……….what do you think…..@Pinky.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## debodun

There was a downpour here yesterday afternoon. I read 2.1 inches (5.3 cm) in my rain gauge.


----------



## Sliverfox

Presently 78 heading to the 80s this afternoon.

Rain,, we need  rain!

I'm  having   to water the tomatoes & squash.


----------



## Pinky

MickaC said:


> GREAT NEWS !!!!!!!!!!
> Farmers almanac has forcasted…..
> RECORD AMOUNTS OF SNOWFALL in January and February.
> RECORD TEMPERATURES fall to -40
> Our LION will boot out the LAMB for March.
> I CAN HARDLY WAIT .
> Maybe this will all stay at Eastern Canada……….what do you think…..@Pinky.


@MickaC

-40C   .. I don't look forward to that, at all! Seriously, I doubt the temps will get that low here - but, ya never know!


----------



## Bella

It was 97° yesterday and today is more of the same. 

*

*


----------



## David777

Parts of California that are often totally dry for months mid year has for over a week been within an uncommonly strong Mexican Monsoon flow.  Rains in our Mojave and Sonora deserts could point to a late winter 2023 wildflower Superbloom event.


Windy dot com higher atmosphere winds at 10,000 feet that are causing the current unique situation:


----------



## debodun

Raining again, but looks to be a vigorous "splash and dash" event. I'll have to go out and check the rain gauge when it stops.

Okay - about 0.2 inches (0.5 cm).


----------



## hollydolly

Sun & Cloud... bit breezy and high 70's...  the sun came and went behind the cloud today.. but it felt hot in the full sun when I was walking in town..


----------



## hawkdon

It is 92, 101, 50%.......


----------



## debodun

It's like a sauna here. The rain doesn't cool it off, just makes it more muggy.


----------



## Tish

Possible shower 

L 5 °C - H 11 °C

Now 6.5°C


----------



## Pinky

28C, high humidity warning for the next 3 days. Ah, but that's a given for August.


----------



## debodun

Still a heat advisory here for today and tomorrow. I went for my morning constitutional and was dripping when I got back. My front porch thermometer read about 80F (27C) at 7 am and the humidity is oppressive.


----------



## Bella

It's so hot that I'm debating whether I should even go outside to get my mail.


----------



## Alligatorob

Rain!!  

Rain so far this week is the most I have ever seen here in August.  We sure need it.


----------



## Tish

Possible shower   

L 5 °C - H 12 °C

Now 6.2°C


----------



## MickaC

What a cold, dreary, October day it was today…….
Oooooooooooops………
It’s August, isn’t it……..
What a cold, dreary, August day it was today. .


----------



## debodun

Forecast is broken record lately - hot and humid. Another heat advisory for today, too. It rained earlier, but didn't cool off. just made it more muggy. Heat index is currently 97F.


----------



## hollydolly

Hot..arid... humid.. no rain for weeks..grass no longer green dried up, and crispy...looks horrible... this from today at the pub overlooking the normally lush green park surrounding the lakes..


----------



## Tish

Fog then sunny

L 1 °C - H 12 °C

Now -0.3°C


----------



## RadishRose

86F at present
High to be 94F by 4pm.


----------



## debodun

Heat index here at the moment is 105F (41C). Forecast predicts no break in the heat and humidity until after mid-week - even better towards the weekend.


----------



## JustBonee

To everyone baking in the heat  .... look at this!   ---- coming this winter season 22-23







https://www.farmersalmanac.com/farmers-almanac-releases-an-extreme-winter-forecast-for-2022-23


----------



## debodun

At least now I don't have to worry about water pipes freezing.


----------



## Tish

Frost then sunny

L 0 °C - H 12 °C

Now 0.2°C


----------



## debodun

I never remember a summer where it's been so hot for so long. This hasn't been a heat wave - it's been a heat tsunami. My furnace thermostat registered a temp of 89F (32C) Monday afternoon.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Not too hot here - about 22 / 23 C with a pleasant westerly breeze.  No sign of rain, but no water restrictions so I'll be able to water the garden.


----------



## Tish

Frost then sunny

L -1 °C - H 12 °C

Now  -1.0°C


----------



## moviequeen1

sunny day with no humidity, temps in the 70's near 80


----------



## Vida May

MarkinPhx said:


> It has been a strange week here. Rainy and cloudy all week with highs only in the upper 90's. It has been a nice break from the sun and the heat and we desperately needed the rain.  The weather has given me "Autumn Fever".


I guess where I am the weather is about the same.  Maybe a little cooler.  We have fires again because of thunderstorms.  We had a strong thunderstorm last night and fortunately, a lot of rain came with it.  I hope that means no more fires.  The fires I know about are far away, burning up the forest.  

I think we will change our forest management policy.  A couple of years ago, the fires were so bad I had my most important books packed and a change of clothes.   I don't know where I would have gone because fires were everywhere.  This year there has been more rain and less of a chance of bad fires.  Just a few weeks to go and fire season will be over.


----------



## Tish

L 3 °C - H 13 °C

Now 1.5°C


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Third day in a row it’s done this…


----------



## Tish

Showers 

L 7 °C - H 13 °C

Now  8.8°C


----------



## PamfromTx

91°

Scattered Showers.


----------



## hollydolly

95 deg today... and Today the South and East have officially been declared 'Drought Stricken''... and forcing water companies to bring in tougher restrictions on the use of water..


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> 95 deg today... and Today the South and East have officially been declared 'Drought Stricken''... and forcing water companies to bring in tougher restrictions on the use of water..


Much the same here, I saw my first rain in 67 days yesterday.  The temp even dropped off but now are back to those 100 degree days. I can't wait for fall and winter, fall now comes later and winter is shorter.  This global warming is hard to believe but it is so true!


----------



## debodun

Nothing to whine about today - a perfect summer day. Sunny, comfortable temp and humidity level. We deserve it after an unseasonably sweltering summer.


----------



## Tish

Showers  

L 5 °C - H 12 °C

Now 7.2°C


----------



## Sliverfox

A cool morning here, 48*  getting into the  70s.

Reminds  you that Fall is  coming.


----------



## RadishRose

65F, high to be 80F, low humidity, no rain.


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> Nothing to whine about today - a perfect summer day. Sunny, comfortable temp and humidity level. We deserve it after an unseasonably sweltering summer.


we're still going through that unreasonably sweltering summer and with NO AC ... 94 today


----------



## Alligatorob

Rain!  Again!

Wettest August in Utah in a long time.  Not enough to break our drought, but its still good.  Could use a lot more.


----------



## Geezer Garage

High of 81 today, and had a nice rain last night. Forecast is for high 70's to low 80's, and thunderstorms for the next week or so. Starting to feel fall in the air.


----------



## hollydolly

Primrose Hill London..today...






This is how it usually looks..


----------



## hollydolly

Wimbledon Common today...

Usually..






There's now a water shortage in some parts of England...

People are having to queue to have water bottles filled ..after one of the Major water suppliers..literally
 texted customers in north London, Oxfordshire and Surrey warning them of low pressure, dry taps and rationed bottled water i_*f they need it. *_

After a string of major leaks in the capital and Kent this week, a new burst pipe is currently hitting homes and businesses in the Cricklewood and Kilburn areas of north London. Another major leak also caused problems in a large area between Aylesbury in Buckinghamshire and Oxford.






 Supermarkets are now severely rationing water.. 







Another fire in a London Flatland area..


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> Wimbledon Common today...
> 
> Usually..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's now a water shortage in some parts of England...
> 
> People are having to queue to have water bottles filled ..after one of the Major water suppliers..literally
> texted customers in north London, Oxfordshire and Surrey warning them of low pressure, dry taps and rationed bottled water i_*f they need it. *_
> 
> After a string of major leaks in the capital and Kent this week, a new burst pipe is currently hitting homes and businesses in the Cricklewood and Kilburn areas of north London. Another major leak also caused problems in a large area between Aylesbury in Buckinghamshire and Oxford.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supermarkets are now severely rationing water..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another fire in a London Flatland area..


----------



## hollydolly

@Blessed , why did you quote my post ?


----------



## Blessed

Things are much the same here.  Grass fires, every where, taking homes with them. I have a lawn of gold, if only, no it is just due to lack of rain and the high temperatures. I can't pay for enough water to keep the lawn green, I just gave up. I decided to just do a slow soak around my trees and the foundation of the house. I think this is the worst I have ever seen in my area.  We did get a little rain couple of days ago.  Won't change the grass but hope the trees got a little of that.


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> Things are much the same here.  Grass fires, every where, taking homes with them. I have a lawn of gold, if only, no it is just due to lack of rain and the high temperatures. I can't pay for enough water to keep the lawn green, I just gave up. I decided to just do a slow soak around my trees and the foundation of the house. I think this is the worst I have ever seen in my area.  We did get a little rain couple of days ago.  Won't change the grass but hope the trees got a little of that.


Where do you live ?  what makes it worse for us is that we have no AC in our homes...


----------



## Blessed

hollydolly said:


> @Blessed , why did you quote my post ?


Sorry hit the wrong key, I am in Texas, looks like the same things are going on there. We have not bottled water limits but most towns have set rules about watering outside.  The AC thing is horrible, we have older folks that die from heat related problems.  I have full house central air conditioning and don't use it as much to  keep costs down and to prevent power outages.  I feel so bad for all of you there.  You are not used to have this kind of heat and can't do much about it but try to keep cool the best way possible.


----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> Sorry hit the wrong key, I am in Texas, looks like the same things are going on there. We have not bottled water limits but most towns have set rules about watering outside.  The AC thing is horrible, we have older folks that die from heat related problems.  I have full house central air conditioning and don't use it as much to  keep costs down and to prevent power outages.  I feel so bad for all of you there.  You are not used to have this kind of heat and can't do much about it but try to keep cool the best way possible.


well we've been having very high temps for the last 3 years here in the south, but no-one has taken notice of it in the UK because no-one other than the South was having it.. Now in the 4th year..3/4's of the UK are now feeling something near what we're having.. people are taking notice now in the rest of the country..

I said to my husband 3 years ago.. that we needed to get AC installed if this continued.. but now he's gone and we never got it installed..


----------



## hollydolly

Weather woman has just told us on the news that it's actually been 102 F today in London, and the South East.. and will be the same again tomorrow. She's also warned of flash flooding for Monday and Tuesday


----------



## Pink Biz

70°F and cloudy right now. Highs will be in the 70's all week long.


----------



## Mizmo

you know it is hot when.........



Hot and humid here....


----------



## Tish

hollydolly said:


> Wimbledon Common today...
> 
> Usually..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's now a water shortage in some parts of England...
> 
> People are having to queue to have water bottles filled ..after one of the Major water suppliers..literally
> texted customers in north London, Oxfordshire and Surrey warning them of low pressure, dry taps and rationed bottled water i_*f they need it. *_
> 
> After a string of major leaks in the capital and Kent this week, a new burst pipe is currently hitting homes and businesses in the Cricklewood and Kilburn areas of north London. Another major leak also caused problems in a large area between Aylesbury in Buckinghamshire and Oxford.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supermarkets are now severely rationing water..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another fire in a London Flatland area..


Oh wow, you guys are really going through it.


----------



## Tish

Showers   

H 4 °C  - L 10 °C

Now  5.7°C


----------



## hollydolly

Still no rain here in the South where I am ....... but.....

_Households should pack 'grab bags' containing mobile phones, insurance documents and emergency cash the Met Office has said, as an 'incredible deluge' will see three million homes at risk of flooding this week.

Britain was hammered by heavy rain and storms yesterday – bringing a turbulent end to one of the driest heatwaves on record. 

Families braced themselves for traffic chaos and power cuts as forecasters warned of dangerous flash floods._

And local authorities told people to prepare an emergency bag of vital belongings in case their homes are damaged by deluges.

However experts warned that the drought is far from over as the country needs weeks of rainfall to replenish supplies.

_It comes after the country's driest July on record and the driest first half of the year since 1976.

Christine Colvin, from the Rivers Trust NGO, warned there is a risk that people will not take the drought seriously in the coming days, adding: 'We want people to keep this rainfall event in context and as part of the bigger picture.

'The bigger picture is that we've actually still had an incredibly dry year as well as a dry summer and it's going to take sustained rainfall to replenish our supplies. Just because it rains, it doesn't mean the drought is over.'

The weather comes after weeks of soaring temperatures with the mercury hitting a record 40.3C (104.5F) last month.

The Met Office issued a yellow thunderstorm alert for most of the UK yesterday and today which is due to stay in place across the South of England tomorrow. Forecasters warned that the downpours could cause deep flood water, posing a danger to life.
_
*I hate when they say Britain was hammered with rain.. Britain certainly was not.. parts of Britain may have been , but definitely not here..
 It's the same when I hear the Oft repeated  from tourists or people who live in the North .. ''It always rains in the UK, or The UK only ever gets just 2 days of summer'' when they actually mean The North of the UK>.*



Anyway.. I hope it rains today.. and rains a lot here... but I could do without any  power outages..


----------



## hollydolly

Isn't this Nuts ?

This is a beach in Cornwall England...

I would never dream of pitching on a beach that had even half that amount of people on it...


----------



## timoc

hollydolly said:


> Isn't this Nuts ?
> 
> This is a beach in Cornwall England...
> 
> I would never dream of pitching on a beach that had even half that amount of people on it...


And people travel long distances to be like a sardine in a tin on a bit of sand..... utterly crazy!!! 
I prefer the rain in my back garden, yes, Holly, lovely, lovely rain.


----------



## hawkdon

We are finally getting rain this morning yay......70deg right now...


----------



## hollydolly

hawkdon said:


> We are finally getting rain this morning yay......70deg right now...


Please send some this way...we're at 70 % humidity..not had rain in weeks and weeks..


----------



## hollydolly

Look at this...... this is the weather pattern today... floods  and heavy rain everywhere in the south including London...














Guess who hasn't had any ?....   absolutely cannot believe it.. it's soooo humid here.. I've just driven through 2 Counties.. and in the county east of me there was a few drops of rain on the windscreen.. but only enough to dirty the car... but nothing at all here in my county.. just grey laden skies, and HUMIDITY..

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...rn-rivers-Britain-hammered-thunderstorms.html


----------



## Tish

Fog then sunny

L 1 °C - H 14 °C

Now 2.4°C


----------



## hollydolly

I think we're now the only place in the UK who haven't had rain.. despite the forecast for the last 2 days of Thunderstorms and dire warnings of Heavy rain causing floods and damage .. Today is sunny...79 deg f.. 

Don't get me wrong, I'm not asking for floods or damage.. but we're desperate for Rain...


----------



## oldpop

Hot and Humid


----------



## Tish

*Mostly sunny *

L 5 °C - H 14 °C

Now 7.7°C


----------



## hollydolly

*Update* Update* Update*...

We finally had ... ..it chucked it down for an hour, very heavy rain.. a few claps of thunder, and one or 2 flashes of lightening.. and that was it.. ONE HOUR!!...and it hasn't dropped the temps at all..


----------



## Tish

Showers 

L 7 °C - H 13 °C

Now 9.1°C


----------



## Ken N Tx

Finally relief from the 100's!!!


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny   

L 2 °C - H 11 °C

Now   2.1°C


----------



## JaniceM

Too cold.  Only 68 degrees (F.)


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny..mid 70's feels warmer in the garden...


----------



## Blessed

Well it has been boiling hot here, over 100 degrees for a couple of months. We have also not had rain.  Got a little rain last week. This next week we have been informed that we will be getting a lot of rain, dangers of flash flooding. I am so ready for it.  The house is stocked but I may go out to get some wine to sip while the rain comes down.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Quite a pleasant day here. 16C and a westerly breeze.  The garden was very dry so I watered the vegetables - then it poured.   Bloody typical!


----------



## Tish

Windy

L 5 °C - H 14 °C

Now  9.9°C


----------



## Blessed

The promised rain has just started to fall, got the dogs out for a quick bathroom break.  I even stood out there and got myself sprinkled, the sound of it is just wonderful.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Blessed said:


> The promised rain has just started to fall, got the dogs out for a quick bathroom break.  I even stood out there and got myself sprinkled, the sound of it is just wonderful.


I was so happy it wet my plants!!


----------



## mike4lorie

hot and rain today


----------



## Bella

Finally!


----------



## JustBonee

Singing in the rain here too ... we seem to be getting daily bouts of rain now,  and it is very welcomed. 
Never thought I would be happy to have August come,  but this year it feels like Fall is on the way.  

Highs in the 80's today.


----------



## Pinky

Dark, rain on and off, extremely humid. Forecast for the coming week has more rain. About right for this time of year, approaching September.


----------



## Blessed

Did not get out of bed until noon.  Dogs having fits when the real thunder started could not get any sleep.  We had 9 inches rain in about 12 hours time. WOW!  Went to let dogs out to potty, raining but very light.  The two boys, were heck no! The smallest, only girl trotted out, finally the big boy followed.  I still have one hold out, I will have to watch for a slow point and carry him out LOL.


----------



## Tish

Rain 

L 6 °C - H 11 °C

Now 9.3°C


----------



## Sliverfox

Been an off / on rainy day ,,temps in the 70s.

Local county  fair is this week, always seem to rain at 'Fair Time'  .


----------



## debodun

Much needed rain. Two storms passed today. The first was was a splash & dash. An hour later we had a tremendous thunderstorm and some close lightning (at least the thunder was loud!). I got the windows closed too late, then had to mop up water because the wind blew in quite a bit. Just a smidge over 0.6 in (1.5 cm) in my rain gauge. Alas, no more rain the the forseeable future with increasing temps towards the weekend.


----------



## PamfromTx

Quite warm and humid.  No complaints. Could use some rain.


----------



## Tish

Frost then sunny

L -1 °C - H 10 °C

Now  -3.0°C


----------



## PamfromTx

Dallas ~~~~


----------



## mike4lorie

Very hot and muggy, had a thunderstorm, knocked out the power for an hour... but the mugginess is right back up there...


----------



## hollydolly

mike4lorie said:


> Very hot and muggy, had a thunderstorm, knocked out the power for an hour... but the mugginess is right back up there...


Same here.. horribly humid at 10.40pm... no thunderstorm tho'' just high humidity...it's 84 deg in my little office room currently and that's with the fans on..


----------



## Ken N Tx

Scattered rain still possible the next couple of days, but not flooding rain​
*TONIGHT: *Lingering showers (20%). Winds: SE 5-15. Low: 72.
*WEDNESDAY:* Mostly cloudy with showers and storms (30%). Winds: E 5-15. High: 87.
*THURSDAY: *Partly cloudy and warm. Spotty showers (20%). Winds: NE 5-10. High: 89.
*FRIDAY: *Partly cloudy and warm. Winds: E 5-15. High: 90


----------



## Capt Lightning

Rain this morning but forecast (not that it can be trusted) is for dry & bright late afternoon / evening.  Temp around 18 C.
Forecast for rest of week is for being dry with temp 16 - 18 C.


----------



## hollydolly

Overcast 85 deg f...


----------



## debodun

After two rain storms yesterday, the sun was out for most of the late afternoon, then about 6 pm, we got anorther downpour. 0.2 inches in the rain gauge. Warm and muggy today.


----------



## Tish

Possible shower

L 3 °C - H 13 °C

Now 5.3°C


----------



## hollydolly

Well it's Raining.... Finally...    I'm very happy to have it as is my garden...







.we're not getting any flooding that South London is getting  thank goodness....( I'm North of London)


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny  

L 2 °C - H 14 °C

Now 1.2°C


----------



## Marie5656

*Dangerous heat predicted to hit 3 times more often in future (yahoo.com)

*


----------



## Tish

Sunny with late thunderstorm   

L 5 °C - H 14 °C

Now 10.8°C


----------



## PamfromTx

Steamy....


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny  

L 4 °C - H 17 °C

Now 5.3°C


----------



## Lethe200

(_Note NYT is subscription-only; BUT non-subscribers can access up to 5 articles per calendar month, for free)_

*Come for the Golden Gate Bridge and Cable Cars. Stay for the Summer Shivers.*
San Franciscans are done apologizing for their cold Julys and Augusts. In a time of punishing heat waves, the city likes being a place to chill out.
NY Times
https://www.nytimes.com/2022/08/27/us/san-francisco-weather.html

(excerpt)
SAN FRANCISCO — While Americans from Seattle to Memphis to New York sweated their way through the swampy summer of 2022, here was the scene on an August afternoon at Fisherman’s Wharf, on the northern tip of San Francisco: Among a group of friends from Germany gawking at dozens of barking sea lions splayed on floating docks, one was bundled in a down jacket and another in a sweatshirt, and a third was shivering despite a red checkered scarf worn like a shawl.

“No one told us about how windy it is,” said Matthias Schilli, a Ph.D. student from Hamburg, as the temperature dipped into the 50s and a thick bank of fog began to roll in from the Golden Gate under the orange sky of a setting sun.

Nearby, Riley Carvalis, a recruiter for a construction company in Florida, dashed into a shop to buy a gray and white hoodie emblazoned with “San Francisco” across the chest — one of many stacked up in trinket shops for visitors who are caught unprepared.


_How to dress for San Francisco weather in July and August months!_


----------



## Marie5656

*We need rain...that being said, the next few days are going to be a heat wave.  Oh well.  *


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Still hot. The real feel (RF) today was 95, it will drop to RF 91 tomorrow and hit RF 96 on Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## hawkdon

Yaay I got up to RAIN today....nice easy rainstorm.....


----------



## Jackie23

Rain showers off and on, mild temperatures.......Beautiful!


----------



## hawkdon

Raining harder now with some thunder.....72 deg....


----------



## Tish

Possible shower

L 5 °C - H 17 °C

Now 3.0°C


----------



## Pappy

7.07 pm and 83 outside. It rained all day and just started clearing up about 2 hours ago.


----------



## Pinky

23C, humidity has dropped. Rain coming tomorrow.


----------



## debodun

Hot an muggy - AGAIN! Right now the heat index is 98F. Heat advisory issued by the weather bureau. After tomorrow (when it's predicted to rain), the temps will moderate somewhat for a few days.


----------



## Tish

Clearing shower

L 10 °C - H 16 °C

Now 13.6°C


----------



## debodun

I knew the moment I woke up it was going to be a hot and muggy day. The window fan didn't cool my bedroom as usual. At 6 am the local weather station reported a temp of 75F. Furnace thermostat read 78F. Strong storms predicted for later today, then somewhat cooler for a few days.


----------



## JustBonee

With Labor Day weekend coming up,  we are getting warnings   about a potential tropical system coming up the Gulf.  
Until then it's been a rainy week,   and comfortable temperatures in the 80's.


----------



## hollydolly

Overcast but warm


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny

L 6 °C - H 16 °C

Now 7.2°C


----------



## PamfromTx

A few drops of rain earlier.  I swept the front porch and placed a new doormat at the front door.   Now, need to refresh the ribbon on my favorite.


----------



## RadishRose

mid 80's earlier; very humid.


----------



## Pinky

24C, rain predicted, very high humidity - 84% (it was 91% this morning).


----------



## Leann

Very humid and hot. However we did finally get some much needed rain. It wasn't a long shower but anything is better than nothing.


----------



## PamfromTx

Edinburg
TX, United States

Cloudy
95°78°
95°

Lots of sputtering (thunder) but no rain as of yet.


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny  

L 5 °C - H 17 °

Now 4.2°C


----------



## Teacher Terry

We are going to be above average at 100 degrees for a week. Very unusual for this time of year. My stepson is getting married outside on Saturday at 5. Hopefully there’s some shade.


----------



## Tish

Possible shower 

L 6 °C - H 13 °C

Now 5.5°C


----------



## Pebbles

Nice and sunny with a little breeze. 

21C/33F


----------



## Tish

Cloudy

L 2 °C - H 12 °C

Now 1.0°C


----------



## Tish

Frost then sunny 

L 1 °C - H 14 °C

Now  -1.4°C


----------



## hollydolly

OMG... it's 11.30pm.. and we've Got a Thunder and lightening storm, and the rain is absolutely Hammering down... 

yeaaaaaah.... we need this heavy rain.. it's pitch dark outside otherwise I'd go and stand in it..

The only thing I'm worried about is if I get a Power cut, because  if my Mac gets unceremoniously bumped off, it sometimes causes a lot of problems to reboot ...but wow, I cannot ever remember rain this hard.. or thunder this loud ....


----------



## David777

Locally, hottest day of 2022 and possibly in a few years.  Below off NWS site at 5pm.



Inside my old 2-story 4-plex townhouse with AC turned off for 2 decades, while it shows 104F at my front door in the shade, it is just 80F here downstairs where I'm typing, yet 85F a few feet higher at this ceiling, 84F in one upstairs bedroom.  I have a consumer level 4 station wireless weather system in my unit that is very useful for understanding where room areas warm and why for controlling and coping with temperatures.


----------



## debodun

It rained lightly to moderately all of Monday. It was still raining early this morning, but either has stopped or is a very light drizzle. Roads are still wet. 1.7 inches (4.3 cm) in my rain gauge. On the cool side of seasonable temps - FINALLY!


----------



## Murrmurr

115F/46C Today. The rest of the week is expected to be 109F/47C, 112F/44C, 110F/43C, and 97F/36C on Friday.


----------



## JaniceM

One weather report says 78 degrees, another says 80 degrees.


----------



## David777

Now at 12pm  Tuesday, already showing 107F locally on wunderground while here downstairs is just 80F and 81F upstairs.  It is late afternoon into the evening when my unit that only gets pm sun with its AC turned off becomes warmest.  Yesterday that peaked at 83F and expect today will be slightly worse.  This afternoon will use the cool water fillable mattress noted above.


----------



## moviequeen1

the past 2 days has felt like autumn,yesterday the high was 67, cool,damp day
Today,a bit better no rain but cloudy temps in the 60's


----------



## Chet

We got 3 inches of rain the last two days and it is raining once again. We went from a drought to too much rain in a day or two. The grass and weeds are in heaven and my work is cut out for me in a few days.


----------



## Gary O'

98°F today
chance of rain a week away

Take a wild guess where I'll be

Goldilocks can stay in the bed


----------



## Tish

Possible shower 

L 5 °C - H 15 °C

Now 5.5°C


----------



## David777

Reached 109F here just outside my door in shade, the hottest its been during the 5 decades I've lived here.  And nearby on wunderground showed even higher nearby readings.  At 4:30pm when it was 108F (humidity 15%), I decided to see a movie, escaping into a cool theater.  But instead of driving the one mile for a challenge I fast walked it in the peak heat. Once inside the cool theater I didn't sweat at all showing how well I endured the walk.  The theater guy after collecting my $5 ($5 Tuesday) gave cheap me a free glass of ice water.  

Missed the first few minutes of Bullet Train a comedy parody of action movies.  But all it was, was an excuse for a series of well crafted scene jokes. After the movie, the 7pm temperature was only 93F.  I walked the whole way back without hardly sweating however as soon as I got into my residence that was still 87F, sweat began dripping.  The movie loosely was just what I needed after a holiday weekend in which I spent 2 days enjoying an elaborate Asian Indian wedding with a full ethnic and cultural mix of others with much socializing so was rather burned out in several ways.


----------



## Tish

Late shower

L 8 °C - H 17 °C

Now 8.9°C


----------



## Nathan

95 ° F., muggy, a bit smoky from a couple fires in So.Cal.


----------



## PamfromTx

It is this hot!


----------



## senior chef

Blistering HOT !  94 F, but at least the humidity is quite low. September is usually the hottest month of the year in Tijuana. No rain in many months.


----------



## Sliverfox

Damp & cool.


----------



## hollydolly

There's been Torrential rain all night. 

My TV froze  in the middle of the programme I was watching on Discovery.. and it wouldn't restart so I shut it off completely .. then Amazon Echo froze too, and despite unplugging and restarting it still wouldn't connect to the Internet.. so I just turned everything off manually downstairs instead of electronically  and came upstairs, and then firefox had frozen, so I could only get online using Chrome...

I can't hear the rain battering the windows now, so it may have eased off.. can't see because it's 11.30pm and I have all the blinds closed


----------



## Tish

Rain  

L  9 °C - H  15 °C

Now 10.4°C


----------



## David777

Today Friday, supposedly the last day before the all time record setting heat wave had been forecast to wane, was supposed to locally top out today at 103F but the local wunderground dot com reading now near 4pm PDT is 108F tying the all time record set 2 days ago.  The thermometer outside my door that just moved into the sun 2 hours ago is 105F and certain to head higher.  Making this all the more bizarre is Hurricane Kay is moving up from Baja and expected to push heavy tropical rains over the Sonora Desert while causing immediate coastal areas of San Diego to reach rare 3-digit levels.  My unit without AC, indoors upstairs is showing 84F and downstairs where am typing is 81F but like to rise now with my unit in sun.  Last 2 days I escaped to a local theater and today may go to our library.


----------



## rhett48

We've had wonderful weather here in NW Lower Michigan for a week. High 60s/70s and today and tomorrow a little over 80F, low humidity
the entire time. Love it.


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Tish

Showers 

H 8 °C - L 13 °C

Now 8.4°C


----------



## Gary O'

2022 - How's the Weather Where You Are?​
Little drops of water was falling from all over the sky this morning

.....can't remember what that's called


----------



## Ruthanne

It's a beautiful night here.  Currently in the 60s.  I finally have my windows open and there is fresh air coming in.  My bird is enjoying it as well sitting on her draw bridge.  It will be in the upper 50s over night.


----------



## Teacher Terry

First we were too hot and now it’s cooler and the smoke from the Mosquito fire has made our air very unhealthy. So I am stuck in the house. A good long rain storm would be wonderful.


----------



## MarkinPhx

10 day forecast shows highs in the mid 90s and lows in the low 70s.. It appears the summer heat is finished for this year


----------



## Pinky

14C .. 85% humidity, rain on and off. Waiting for cooler/drier weather, and changing colours of Autumn.


----------



## debodun

Severe storms predicted for later in the afternoon. Lightning, strong winds and even the possibility of hail or a tornado. I hear distant rumbles of thunder as I post this.


----------



## hollydolly

Been dry all day and  overcast.. now at 7.20pm and just as it's starting to get dark,  it's been raining for about an hour . Forecast to be on until the morning...


----------



## PamfromTx

90s F


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

Frost then sunny 

L 1 °C - H 15 °C

Now 0.1°C


----------



## MarkinPhx

Tish said:


> Rain
> 
> L  9 °C - H  15 °C
> 
> Now 10.4°CView attachment 238369


I have a friend who lives in Brisbane and we always laugh because when things start heating up where she is, it  is cooling down where I am.


----------



## Bella

It rained last night. Today was just a beautiful breezy sunny day in the low 80's with no humidity.


----------



## debodun

2.1 inchces (5.5 cm) in my rain gauge from yesterday's downpours. Much cooler and less humid today.


----------



## deaver

at the moment it is 54f wind 1mph and smokey and getting cooler the leavers are starting to change color all the berries have been eaten and frost warnings


----------



## Sliverfox

Overcast & in 60s.


----------



## Tish

MarkinPhx said:


> I have a friend who lives in Brisbane and we always laugh because when things start heating up where she is, it  is cooling down where I am.


Yeah, Brisbane can keep the heat lol.


----------



## Tish

Rain

L 6 °C - H 13 °C

Now 7.3°C


----------



## debodun

A perfect late summer day. Seasonably cool, classic fluffy cumulus clouds against an azure blue sky, gentle breezes. A rare treat.


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny 

L 8 °C - H 17 °C

Now 9.7°C


----------



## Leann

Gorgeous day here...perfect weather.


----------



## debodun

Much, much cooler than even yesterday. It got down in the 40sF around my locale. Quite a change from even last week when it was in the mid-80sF.


----------



## RadishRose

Beautiful, sunny 63F. Perfection.


----------



## Tish

Possible shower 

L 7 °C - H 13 °C

Now 6.6°C


----------



## Gary O'

How's the Weather Where You Are?​
I think the word is Edenic
I love all weather, all seasons
but
right now
it's 60s/70s F
No need for floor fans
No need to open or close windows/doors
So, I keep everything open (fresh air)
Nights are getting cooler mid to low 40s F
I do love that
Great snoozing weather


----------



## Ken N Tx

Summer will not back down!!!


----------



## JustBonee

Yeah Ken,   hot  weather  just won't leave Texas.


My thoughts are with the state of   Alaska today.  They are being hit with 50' waves,   with a very powerful storm


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny off and on.. some  low cloud, and breeze... 66 deg F


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny 

L 6 °C - H 13 °C

Now 7.5°C


----------



## Tish

Frost then sunny   

L 1 °C - H 19 °C

Now  -3.0°C


----------



## debodun

Heavy downpour late yesterday afternoon. 1.5 inches (3.8 cm) in my rain gauge. More showers predicted for later today. Seasonable temps, but high humidity makes it feel much warmer.


----------



## hollydolly

Overcast.. and warm... not forecast to rain tho'... headachy weather tbh


----------



## Pinky

Yesterday, there was a huge clap of thunder, then lightning and a downpour of rain .. for about 5 minutes. 
Next thing .. bright sunshine. It was a pot-pourri kind of day.

Today, 21C, humid, expecting thunderstorms.


----------



## oldaunt

Another heatwave, high 90's and very dry again.


----------



## Sliverfox

Sunny


----------



## Don M.

Another hot and somewhat humid day here.  I stopped puttering around in my workshop when the temp hit 90....it should hit 98, or more later this afternoon.  Now, some cool down time, and a good shower, and that's it for today.  The good news is that a cold front should come through Thursday, and by Friday we may top out in the upper 60's....C'mon cold front!


----------



## TeaBiscuit

Our weather has been up and down. It's been quite windy and rainy this week, but the temperature has gone back up after a few cooler days. The sun is out today and the birds in my backyard are so happy. It is currently 21°C and the humidex is at 27. More rain for the rest of the week with the temps due to drop to the mid-teens. The leaves are turning. Lots of yellow in my trees.


----------



## Tish

Rain developing

L 7 °C - H 18 °C

Now 10.7°C


----------



## Ken N Tx

Don M. said:


> Another hot and somewhat humid day here.  I stopped puttering around in my workshop when the temp hit 90....it should hit 98, or more later this afternoon.  Now, some cool down time, and a good shower, and that's it for today.  *The good news is that a cold front should come through Thursday, and by Friday we may top out in the upper 60's*....C'mon cold front!


It won't quit down here!!!!


----------



## Tish

Showers 

L 9 °C - H 16 °C

Now 11.4°C


----------



## Leann

There were early hints of Autumn for a few days but the heat and humidity returned today albeit not as bad as it was a few weeks back.


----------



## JaniceM

The weather guy on the 9:00 news last night said there had been a 17-degree drop in temperature from the day before yesterday to yesterday   
I'd noticed it was 95 degrees the day before yesterday.. and now it's cold...


----------



## moviequeen1

On this 1st day of autumn, its sunny here in Buffalo&WNY, temps are in the 60's,a cold front will be coming thru this afternoon,temps will fall into the 50's


----------



## Chet

The cold front came through with thick clouds; rain and wind and dropped the temperature to 58 F on this first day of fall. The times they are a'changin'.


----------



## Jackie23

Temperatures in the high 90s here....but predicted to cool off in a week or so.


----------



## debodun

Light rain with intermittent heavier showers. Much cooler than it has been. An appropriate start to the autumnal equinox.


----------



## Don M.

Yesterday we hit 98 by late afternoon.  This morning we woke up to a bit of rain, and a temperature of 56...what a welcome change!  We opened up the windows.


----------



## Tish

Showers   

L 10 °C - H 19 °C

Now 11.2°C


----------



## Pinky

Temps have lowered considerably in the last day or two. Much lower humidity levels make a big difference. It is light jacket weather now. I like it this way.


----------



## ArnoldC

First day of Fall.  Yeah, right.  Temp peaked at 97degF (36degC).  Won't summer ever give it up?  Fortunately, temp is on the decline rapidly as sun holds less sway over the day.  _Arnold_


----------



## Ruthanne

Much cooler and windy too.  About 60 f today.  I was cold out there with the wind.


----------



## PamfromTx

Warm, low 90s.


----------



## DebraMae

Where I am today is in the sixties.  Tomorrow I head home, which was 95 degrees today.


----------



## Sliverfox

Wet & chilly


----------



## Capt Lightning

A mix of sunshine and showers.  Mild for time of year - up to 20C yesterday.  Forecast is cooler today, mid teens with scattered showers.


----------



## moviequeen1

When i went on my early walk at 6:30,a tad nippy 48 degrees, refreshing with no wind
It will certainly feel like fall temps in the 50's but sunny


----------



## RadishRose

A nippy 48 F here too, this morning.


----------



## Pinky

A bit chilly, with much lower humidity .. preferable to heat!


----------



## debodun

Way cooler after a rainy day yesterday, but sunny today with a brisk breeze. I covered my plants on the front porch last night as a precaution. Predicted even colder tonight - even frost was mentioned in the forecast -  and to think two weeks ago it was in the 80 - 90F range. There was 0.75" (1.9 cm) in my rain gauge this morning.


----------



## Pink Biz

Right now it's 58°F and partly cloudy


----------



## Bella

Today is a beautiful, sunny, breezy, 60° day.


----------



## wcwbf

it's 65 outside.  clear skies & pretty breezy.  perfect first day of Fall!


----------



## Tish

Possible thunderstorm 

L 10 °C - H 15 °C

Now 11.4°C


----------



## dobielvr

It's perfect!
Highs in the 90s...lows in the 60s.


----------



## debodun

Cool, but a little warmer and not as windy as yesterday. Not a cloud in the sky except for a few stratus on the southern horizon. Showers predicted for Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Remy

Warming back up. Depressing. After having some rain and cooler temperatures.

I'm afraid it's going to be like last year when we had that one early atmospheric river and then not much else. I wish we had gotten 10 of those.


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny.. but breezy.. Cold outdoors, but warm in my enclosed rear garden.. it's a real sun trap there..


----------



## rasmusjc

Our weather is better this month as our temps were as low as the upper 70s (about 22.2C).  Last month was brutal with temps around 105 to 107 degrees for about 40 days (40.6C to 41.7C).  Even though the temps are moderating, our lake where we get our water is very low, and hasn't come up enough to ease the moderate water restrictions.  Water-wise, we could sure use the rain from any tropical storm that could come in from the Gulf Coast and stay together for the 200 miles to make it to our area.  Good news is that we're no longer in the Extreme drought category, but now in the Moderate Drought category.

And, yes, I pray for the people in the West who have/had even higher temps and less water than we have had.


----------



## Tish

Sunny 

L 4 °C - H 16 °C

Now 3.2°C


----------



## Ken N Tx

Some relief coming!! Now all we need is rain!!!


----------



## debodun

Cool, overcast and damp with rain predicted later today.


----------



## mike4lorie

15 C Rain off and on...


----------



## Pinky

Low temps, gray/hazy like yesterday. Rain coming. Yesterday, noticed leaves turning orange.


----------



## RadishRose

60F, rain forecast for this evening.


----------



## Tish

Late shower 

L 4 °C - H 17 °C

Now 2.2°C


----------



## hollydolly

High winds.. and rain...


----------



## Sliverfox

Rainy 53 heading to 57 .


----------



## debodun

Warmer and partly cloudy this morning. I took a very early walk since rain is predicted again this afternoon. Rained briefly yesterday, but hardly enough in the rain gauge to register.


----------



## StarSong

It's been pleasant for a few weeks but for the next few days we'll be back around 100° before dropping to the 80s on Friday.  Not a hint of rain in the 14 day forecast.


----------



## Trish

Rained earlier but lovely blue skies by the time I went out.  I love this fresh slightly chilly weather.


----------



## Tish

Rain 

L 9 °C - H 17 °C

Now 10.3°C


----------



## StarSong

Tish said:


> Rain View attachment 241515
> 
> L 9 °C - H 17 °C
> 
> Now 10.3°C


I'm deeply envious, Trish.


----------



## debodun

Copy of yesterday - fair in the morning, rain in the aftrenoon.


----------



## Tish

Showers 

L 8 °C - H 16 °C

Now 8.2°C


----------



## debodun

Drizzly and in mid-50sF when I arose this morning, but the forecast indicates clearing by afternoon. 0.2" in my rain gauge including any from yesterday.


----------



## Pinky

Gray, gray, gray .. with possible rain on/off. I hope the sun makes an appearance sometime soon.


----------



## JustBonee

For a  while now,  Houston has been having perfect Fall weather ... cool, crisp mornings ( low 60's) and low humidity.... sunny,  and breezy all day long.
I'm enjoying it while it lasts,  and getting a lot done lately.


----------



## moviequeen1

its been cool,damp rain on/off the past 2 days, temps in the mid 50's
 I almost forget what that 'yellow ball" in the sky looks like LOL!


----------



## Tish

Showers   

L 8 °C - H 15 °C

Now 5.4°C


----------



## jujube

Well, right now it's kind of scary.


----------



## Tish

Showers increasing 

L 7 °C - H 14 °C 

Now 7.9°C


----------



## JaniceM

It's like I remarked to a local years ago-  whatever you wear when you walk out the door is wrong by the time you get across the street. 
Was 44 degrees when I checked in this morning.


----------



## LadyEmeraude

The weather here today will be 65 degrees F. Hot days are gone; cooler days are arriving.


----------



## debodun

It was unseasonably cool last night. There was freeze warning issued for some counties. Good thing I brought in my houseplants yesterday. We may get some stray showers from Hurricane Ian this weekend.


----------



## Pinky

I love this weather .. always sleep better when it's cool. 12C and sunny today.


----------



## hollydolly

it's 59 deg here today... 15 C.... and we're an hour past the time the forecast said we were getting torrential rain...altho' it is overcast and very windy


----------



## Tish

Possible shower 

L 6 °C - H 13 °C

Now 7.1°C


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny

L 4 °C - H 18 °C

Now 3.8°C


----------



## debodun

On the cool side of average and windy all day. No rain though. I think we escaped TS Ian.


----------



## Tish

Late shower 

L 5 °C - H 20 °C

Now 5.2°C


----------



## Jules

Incredible.  We’ve had the warmest autumn that I can remember here.  Starts out cool (the furnace comes on for a bit) and is in the 70s every afternoon.  Perfect walking weather, much nicer than summer.  For the evening walk I just need a light shirt and my flashers to help be seen.


----------



## Ruthanne

About 60 today with a chill in the air.  Nippy


----------



## Chet

Heavy rain and 46 F. Yuck!


----------



## Sliverfox

Sunny 49,, may reach 61 this afternoon.


----------



## Bella

It's been raining for the last three days. I don't mind because we need it, but it's a chilly 43°. I'm resisting turning on the heat because it's still 60° in the house. If it dips any lower, I'll turn it on.


----------



## Tish

Rain 

L 9 °C - H 13 °C

Now 9.6°C


----------



## Tish

Rain 

L 9 °C - H 16 °C

Now 9.8°C


----------



## LadyEmeraude

today is sunny and clear mostly, about 65 degrees F.


----------



## Pinky

20C and sunny .. perfect weather!


----------



## Tish

Rain   

L 10 °C - H 18 °C

Now 6.0°C


----------



## Bella

Today is sunny, slightly breezy, and 72°. Beautiful.


----------



## Sliverfox

*Overcast,,chilly with rain tossed in to irate me.  *


----------



## Tish

Rain   

L 12 °C -  H 17 °C

Now 14.7°C


----------



## Pinky

10C, very gray cloud cover, forecasted rain did not appear so far.


----------



## debodun

It was unseasonably warm on Thursday and Friday, now temps are back where they should be, but it's very breezy which makes it seem colder. Sunny, though.


----------



## hollydolly

It's dark now at 6.40pm... the temps have dropped by 10 degrees from this morning, and are now at 53  f... 11deg C , so   about an hour ago suddenly everything in the house felt quite chilly, so I had to go around closing all the windows.


----------



## Bella

Just beautiful!


----------



## Pinky

12C .. possible rain. Gray skies with occasional sun breaking through. Went out earlier, had to wear a hoodie.


----------



## Tish

Rain   

L 5 °C - H 13 °C

Now 5.8°C


----------



## PamfromTx

Edinburg, TX​ As of 1:18 pm CDT
87°
Partly Cloudy
Day 88° • Night 67°


----------



## LadyEmeraude

blue skies, some clouds, no rain or winds, sunny just a bit, a lovely day and temps 65 degrees F


----------



## dobielvr

Been having really nice, comfortable weather.
90s daytime 60s night time


----------



## Pepper

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny 

L 6 °C - H 18 °C

Now 8.5°C


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny   

L 7 °C - H 19 °C

Now 8.7°C


----------



## debodun

Today, unseasonably warm, but tomorrow, strong storms are predicted for the afternoon. I used to like storms before the threat of EMPs diddling with home electronics was a problem. At my old house, there was a storm about 10 years ago that took out my telephone answering machine and garage door opener. I had to get a new answering machine and call a garage door service.


----------



## Tish

Late shower 

L 9 °C - H 17 °C

Now 11.2°C


----------



## Pinky

Quite warm, around 20C, though gray skies, with a few speckles of rain.
We picked up a few groceries, then dropped off some clothing at Value Village.
Got food out .. won't tell you what I had though, as it's verboten    Gosh, but it was tasty though!


----------



## kburra

Cats and dogs!


----------



## StarSong

Yesterday we had a sudden rainstorm, the first real rain we've had since spring.  DH & I were watching our ten month old grandson, who had no idea what was happening outside but found it fascinating.


----------



## Tish

Showers 

L 10 °C - H 15 °C

Now 12.6°C


----------



## debodun

Rainy and windy last night, slowly clearing, but cooler. 1.35 inches (3.4 cm) in my rain gauge.


----------



## Pinky

8C at the moment, with extensive cloud cover which may clear up. Typical October weather


----------



## StarSong

Beautiful weather today: 82 high, 63 low today.


----------



## Alizerine

76/55 Metro Atlanta. Clear and sunny.


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny   

L 7 °C - H 18 °C

Now 6.6°C


----------



## StarSong

74/63 today.  Overcast with a possibility of very welcome scattered thundershowers.  Perfect weather for staying home.


----------



## Tish

@StarSong so glad you got some rain.

Possible shower

L 5 °C - H 18 °C

Now 7.3°C


----------



## Ken N Tx

Rain!!!!
.


----------



## Jackie23

Rain here too!  Maybe 1/2 inch, but possibility of more.


----------



## Pappy

A beautiful day here. Sunny, 77 right now, high of 84. Florida is just fine in the fall.


----------



## StarSong

The rain didn't arrive yesterday, but we had that little bit last Wednesday for which I'm very grateful (helps keep the firestorms away).  Next chance of rain (24%) is next Sunday.   

Today will be a perfect 77/59F AKA 25/15C.


----------



## RadishRose

53F, sunny. High to be 65F with clouds coming in.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Freeze warning for tonight at 33F. Tuesday morning 22F!!!!!!


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> 53F, sunny. High to be 65F with clouds coming in.


I remember that weather fondly and miss it.  Sweatshirts and long pants, but no need for hats and gloves yet.  In my mind it'll always be football weather, because that's what it was usually like during my NJ high school's football games.   

While we get that weather here on occasion, we don't get the long spells of it that your area has. Enjoy!


----------



## Tish

*Possible shower   *

L 8 °C - H 15 °C

Now 8.4°C


----------



## bowmore

absolutely gorgeous!  The sun is sparkling on the water, There are a bunch of sailboats out there, and last night saw a wonderful green flash as the sun set.


----------



## Pappy

Guess I’ll have to put on my socks for a change. Calling for 40s and 50s this week.


----------



## IKE

Just went out and picked up the paper off the driveway wearing shorts and a t-shirt and with the wind blowing pretty good and the 49° temp it felt pretty darn chilly outside.

Like most folks I like soups, stew, chili etc when it gets cool......think I'll try to sweet talk mama into making a big pot of beans and a pan of cornbread for supper tonight.


----------



## hollydolly

yes the temps are 64 here.. warm in the garden  and now sunny, but it was overcast earlier...


----------



## Paco Dennis

Tonight is going to be 25F!  We will fire up the old wood stove this evening.


----------



## StarSong

I'm a little envious of those with cooler weather, though at 58°F/15°C it was chilly enough this morning to slide on sweatpants after my shower.
Today 86F; 65F tonight, (30/18C)


----------



## Don M.

We woke up to 30 degrees this morning, and may only get to the low 40's.....plus there is a strong North wind.  The next couple of days will be quite cold with morning temps in the 20's.  Then, by the weekend, the forecast says upper 70's for a high.  We're in the time of the year with strong temperature changes before the real winter weather arrives.


----------



## Pinky

Scattered showers, with a high of 10C
Par for the course at this time of year.


----------



## debodun

Cool and rainy, typical autumn day in upstate NY.


----------



## PamfromTx

Icky!


----------



## Senter

It was 85° in Portland Oregon yesterday.  And I have 3 wildfires burning on 3 sides, each about 40 miles away from me.  I think it's time to sell and move East, back to New England.


----------



## SeniorBen

Sunny and 58 degrees right now. It's been a mild fall so far.


----------



## carouselsilver

59 degrees, a bit rainy and chilly.


----------



## Tish

Possible shower   

L 8 °C - H 20 °C

Now 10.8°C


----------



## PamfromTx

Holy cow!  Walked outside with shorts and a tank top and froze my @&#% off.  It was in the high 80s yesterday.  Felt good though.  Quite refreshing.


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny 

L 10 °C - H 22 °C

Now 8.1°C


----------



## Teacher Terry

_We have been in the high 70’s for weeks but sadly it will end by the weekend. _


----------



## Ruthanne

It's in the 30s f this morning.  Rained all yesterday.  Glad to be inside with the heat going.


----------



## hollydolly

Right now it's 58  F.. because of the wind chill... It's overcast today, with a really cold wind..but it's not cold in the house..

@Ruthanne , that's a very low temperature for October, is it usually as cold in Autumn  as that where you live?


----------



## Pink Biz

Mid-forties for today. Right now it's 30F. Love this cool weather!


----------



## Lewkat

Very cold right now.


----------



## Pinky

Low temps 4C, high humidity 85% .. supposed to stay cool through the week. It supposedly went down
to 0C last night. 

Typical late October weather. I recall our daughter wearing a snowsuit on Halloween, once or twice.


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## RadishRose

33F at 8:43 am. High to be mid-50's. 

Unseasonably cool for us, but next week will be warmer.


----------



## StarSong

squatting dog said:


> View attachment 245544


Not likely to be that way anytime soon near me - or you, for that matter.  

94° here today, but the temps will settle down later this week. Bringing baby grandson to the beach for lunch today to beat the heat. Should be a hoot!


----------



## IKE

We had our first frost last night and the temp. now is 29°........it looks like old man winter is just around the corner.


----------



## moviequeen1

another dreary,cold rain on/off day here in Buffalo temps in mid 40's


----------



## Bella

This morning it was 40°. Now it's overcast at 47°.


----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> Right now it's 58  F.. because of the wind chill... It's overcast today, with a really cold wind..but it's not cold in the house..
> 
> @Ruthanne , that's a very low temperature for October, is it usually as cold in Autumn  as that where you live?


We get all kinds of strange weather here but it is unseasonably cold now.  We are supposed to be in the 70s f this weekend so that should be really nice.  

I remember one December many years ago when it was warm in December!  It was in the 70s f.


----------



## DebraMae

Had our first freeze last night.  Will be back in the 80's by the weekend.


----------



## Tish

Showers 

L 12 °C - H 19 °C

Now 12.8°C


----------



## Pinky

Latest forecast is rain late tonight, or possible snow flurries


----------



## Chet

Temps in the mid 40s, overcast and breezy. Miserable day actually. Way below average for this time of year which is mid 60s. It's coming toward the end of the week though, so have to hang on.


----------



## StarSong

92/63F (33/17C) today.  I set up a powerful fan in the atrium to draw in cool overnight air and early morning air so the house remains comfortable without turning on AC during the afternoon.


----------



## debodun

Another frost warning last night. On the seasonably cool side, but gusty wind which make it seem colder than it is. It must have been cold - tomato plants are looking poorly, by still setting buds.


----------



## Michael Z

50's today and low 70's by Sunday. Wonderful weather to be outside! I will enjoy it while I can cause full-fledged winter-like weather may be with us within a month! It always hits us like a brick in mid or late November - you are wearing a wind breaker and no gloves or hat and suddenly the temps or chill factor can be 10F or even near 0F!  Then, you find the winter coats!


----------



## Don M.

We've had a taste of Winter temperatures for the past couple of days.  Today is mild and sunny and we may reach the 80's on Sat/Sun.  Then, we may get some much needed rain by Monday.


----------



## Tish

Possible thunderstorm 

L 14 °C - H 21 °C

Now 15.3°C


----------



## oldpop

*Now*







Temperature: 68 °F
Feels like 68°
winds: N *4*  Gusts *7 mph

Tonight*

Temperature: Low 43 °F
Winds: light and variable.

I would be happy if it stayed 55 °F all year but hey you can't have everything.


----------



## Alligatorob

Too warm and too dry...


----------



## Tish

Possible thunderstorm   

L 14 °C - H 22 °C

Now 9.4°C


----------



## StarSong

Unseasonably cool today, 68° high, with possible showers this evening.   
It's been a long time since I've been able to wear a long sleeve tee, sweatpants and slippers instead of SS tee, a skort and bare feet!


----------



## Tish

Showers   

L 14 °C - H 20 °C

Now 14.1°C


----------



## charry

Warm , 19, wet and windy……‍


----------



## Right Now

It's a pleasant 72 deg here this evening at 6 pm.  It'll be gone in a few days, back to late fall weather.


----------



## Pinky

It was a beautiful day .. not a cloud in the sky, sun shining, 19C. We even had to turn on the car a/c! It's
supposed to stay fairly warm for some days. Just a couple of days ago, we actually raised the thermometer
in the condo. Turned it way back down this morning.


----------



## moviequeen1

another beautiful sunny day here in WNY temps in low 70's


----------



## C50

The weather here has reached the point that I crawl into bed at night in full pajamas and socks, then slowly peal off layers as the bed warms up.


----------



## Tish

Rain   

L 12 °C - H 18 °C

Now 13.2°C


----------



## hollydolly

We had a months' worth of rain yesterday and through the night. Flash thunderstorms and lightening.. here in the south and there was also a Mini Tornado...

The lightening was the most spectacular I've seen for years but the rain was torrential... and relentless..


----------



## Pinky

The mild streak continues .. so, we are going to visit the cemetery later today. I've got peanuts in the 
shell for the squirrels 

Long-range forecast says it will get cooler toward the end of the month. I like that weather too.


----------



## debodun

Mild for this time of year in upstate NY, but overcast and drizzly.


----------



## RadishRose

54, overcast and drizzly.


----------



## StarSong

78°/ 53°  Clear, sunny and breezy.


----------



## Don M.

We're finally getting some much needed rain.  This Summer has been fairly hot and quite dry.  We may get 2+ inches over the next day or two.


----------



## Tish

Showers   

L 13 °C - H 22 °C

Now 11.7°C


----------



## debodun

Continued unseasonably warm. I propped the front door open because it's warmer outside than in the house. It rained overnight - the roads looked wet and there was just under 0.4 inches (1 cm) in my rain gauge. Cold front predicted for tomorrow, then it's back to the usual.


----------



## Pinky

For the better part of the morning, the fog was so thick you could cut it with a knife. Actually, it looked
pretty cool. Should have taken a photo!


----------



## Tish

Showers   

H 13 °C - L 20 °C

Now 12.7°C


----------



## Don M.

It's been raining here since yesterday...about noon.  My rain gauge is already showing 3.5 inches, and it may be 9 or 10PM before this front clears the area.  We've been in a moderate drought, so this should bring us closer to normal....at least it's just a slow/steady rain...no storms.


----------



## Tish

Possible shower 

L 12 °C - H 19 °C

Now 10.4°C


----------



## palides2021

We had showers in the morning, then cloudy. Around 64 degrees F. Pleasant.


----------



## Tish

Possible shower The wind is horrendous.

L 5  °C - H 15 °C

Now 5.8°C


----------



## moviequeen1

It was a tad nippy 35 when I went on my early walk at 6:30am refreshing with no wind
 Today p.sunny temps in the mid 50's


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny 

L 8 °C - H 16 °C

Now 8.0°C


----------



## Murrmurr

Typical for the Calif Sacramento Valley, we're having very warm days, chilly evenings, and cold nights.

Keeping windows open and the AC set at 73, but we have to adjust it almost every day. Always a time of day when it either feels too warm or too chilly. Still my favorite time of year, though.


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny   

L 6 °C - H 20 °C

Now 4.9°C


----------



## Tish

Showers increasing 

L 12 °C - H 21 °C

Now 14.7°C


----------



## debodun

Bright and sunny, mild temps for this time of year in the northeastern U.S. 
Possible record breaking temps over the weekend - low to mid 70sF.


----------



## Chet

*Fair 68°F * 


*Humidity*49%*Wind Speed*N 3 mph*Barometer*30.31 in (1026.0 mb)*Dewpoint*48°F (9°C)*Visibility*10.00 mi*Last update*               2 Nov 3:54 pm EDT


----------



## Tish

Possible shower   

L 4 °C - H 15 °C

Now 7.3°C


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## jujube

It's still in the 80's here and that sun is HOT!


----------



## PamfromTx

78°F


----------



## Pinky

8C, but warm due to high humidity .. fog expected to roll in overnight.
Speaking of which - almost every morning (very early) there has been fog lately. It's cool to see.


----------



## Alligatorob

Rain and snow.  We need it!


----------



## hollydolly

Torrential rain since about 4pm... ongoing..


----------



## hollydolly

Alligatorob said:


> Rain and snow.  We need it!


how does anyone need snow ?


----------



## Alligatorob

hollydolly said:


> how does anyone need snow ?


Our water supply is mostly snow melt from the mountains.  It is caught in reservoirs that feed our irrigation and drinking water.  Without it we'd dry up and blow away.

Most of our precipitation is in winter, snow, and mostly in the mountains.  The summers here are very dry, when we do get the occasional summer rain it never makes it to the streams or reservoirs.

We have had a number of consecutive dry winters, below average snow.  The result is our reservoirs are at record lows.  We really need snow to have any hope of relieving our drought.  According to tree ring records we are in the worst drought in over 500 years...

We live in a desert, people and agriculture here are only made possible by catching the winter snows...


----------



## mrstime

The low was 17F and it climbed to a balmy 28 F during the day.


----------



## hollydolly

This is us this morning.. after the torrential rain last night...








In the city the underpasses are completely flooded...


----------



## Lewkat

We've been enjoying Indian Summer, but after today, it will end.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early walk at 6:30am we had very dense fog,had my yellow reflector vest on as I went  2 blocks to buy some milk. The temp was 48
Another beautiful, unseasonable warm day here in WNY temps around 65


----------



## Lewkat

Well, I was wrong about Indian Summer ending today.  Revised weather report takes us to the middle of November with temps. in 70s every day.


----------



## Tish

Cloudy 

L 5 °C - H 18 °C

Now 7.8°C


----------



## Disgustedman

Raining off and on

H 47° L 43°


----------



## mrstime

Snowed all day today, and the high temp is 28F.


----------



## Ruthanne

It's been very nice and in the upper 60s f.  Tomorrow over 70f.


----------



## Ruthanne

Disgustedman said:


> Raining off and on
> 
> H 47° L 43°


I love your username!  Mine should be disgustedwoman. I had to laugh a bit about that.


----------



## Jackie23

We are expecting severe storms later today....Texans batten down the hatches.


----------



## Pappy

Todays high..82 degrees. Low…68. Scattered showers throughout the day.


----------



## MarkinPhx

Currently 42F with a high of 63F. Winter jacket day !


----------



## Right Now

Sunny, fair 60F going to 68F today.  It's a perfect day!


----------



## Tish

Mostly cloudy   

L 8 °C - H 20 °C

Now 12.7°C


----------



## mrstime

More snow most of today, high temp 33F


----------



## debodun

Indian summer, again. I just checked the temp at a local weather station and it's 72F (41C). That is exceptionally warm for this time of year in the northeastern U.S.


----------



## StarSong

It's lovely here today.  76° and sunny, going down to 52° tonight.  Come Monday and Tuesday we're expecting (wait for it) RAIN!  Yippee for water falling from the sky!  And two whole days of it, at that!  

From Wednesday forward we'll be back to sunny and mostly sunny days with no rain in the forecast through at least Nov 19th.


----------



## DebraMae

Front came through last night with tornado between me and my post office.  Today it is cooler, 58 right now and the sun is shining.


----------



## StarSong

DebraMae said:


> Front came through last night with tornado between me and my post office.  Today it is cooler, 58 right now and the sun is shining.


Where are you, @DebraMae?


----------



## Paco Dennis

Winds were blowing around 25 Mph this morning. Cool front moving thru.


----------



## Tish

Possible shower   

L 8 °C - H 21 °C

Now 8.1°C


----------



## Sliverfox

71 dropping to the 60s over  night


----------



## hollydolly

Been heavy rain since last night... non-stop for the last 24 hours.. it's 10.30pm and it's still raining heavily, yet the firework parties are still going on...


----------



## Pinky

Reached a high of 23C today .. down to 14C at the moment. Rain forecast for later.
It's warmer than the seasonal average, I believe.


----------



## moviequeen1

I've been loving the unseasonable warm weather here in WNY,Fri we tied the record of 74
Yesterday  a beautiful,warm .breezy day set a new record 79
Its been great wearing shorts/or capri pants
Today partly sunny temps in the 60's


----------



## hollydolly

3rd day of torrential rain...


----------



## Alligatorob

Rain and snow has ended, we got a good dump in the mountains.  More is forecast tomorrow.

Our snow pack is now at well over twice normal, but its early.  We have a long ways to go.  The normal or average snow pack in the Utah mountains is about 15 inches of moisture by early April.  Of course that is a lot more snow, the ratio is about 10 to 1, so 15 inches of moisture is about  12.5 feet of snow. If we can get that or more it will mean real drought relief.  Right now we are at about 2 inches, 13 and 149 days to go!  https://www.nrcs.usda.gov/Internet/...harts/POR/WTEQ/assocHUCut3/state_of_utah.html

Our reservoirs are so low it would take several years of above average snow to really catch up.


----------



## hollydolly

The Brighton to London Vintage Rally ( 60 miles)..in the rain...


----------



## Georgiagranny

A high-temp record will probably broken here today.


----------



## debodun

We broke the temp record for November 5 by one degree and may do so again today, but by Tuesday, temps predicted to be more "normal" for the season.


----------



## Pinky

16C and sunny .. no complaints from moi!


----------



## Tish

Possible thunderstorm 

L 10 °C - H 21 °C

Now 10.9°C


----------



## Paladin1950

Today we had the 5th straight day of above 60 weather. It was 67° this morning. I haven't had the furnace on all day. It's strange weather for upstate NY weather in November.


----------



## PamfromTx

91°F was the high.  Quite warm and humid today.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Fluctuating temps. This weekend we were in the low 70's. Today (Monday) the high is supposed to reach 77. I wish I didn't have an eye doctor appointment...I'd go to the waterfront park.  Tomorrow the high is only going to be 58. By Thursday it's supposed to be 66. I might go to the park then.


----------



## jet

wet,wet,wet and colder


----------



## hollydolly

For the 5th day in a row, we have heavy rain....


----------



## Bella

It's an absolutely gorgeous fall day, sunny, breezy, a warm 73°. Perfect!


----------



## Aneeda72

Cold, very windy 24 mph gusts up to 40/50.  Supposed to rain/snow.  Fallen leaves everywhere and someone’s laundry blowing down the sidewalk.  You really shouldn’t hang laundry on your apartment patio.


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny 

L 9 °C - H 22 °C

Now 6.3°C


----------



## Llynn

We got a bit of snow in the local hills over the weekend.  That is the top of Mt Rainier peeking from behind the foothills which themselves are about 3000 ft high. Of course Mt Rainier is over 14000 feet.  This was taken from my back yard across the fields to the east.


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny   

L 8 °C - H 23 °C

Now 10.8°C


----------



## Aneeda72

Rain, wind, hail all day so far.  . But we are in a serious drought so we need the water.


----------



## Don M.

Cool and cloudy here today.  We should have temps in the 70's Wed., and Thurs, then a strong cold front arrives on Friday, and that will probably be the end of mild weather, for the rest of this year.   C'mon Spring!


----------



## Ruthanne

Chilly today in the 50s.  It's going to be warmer tomorrow but colder this weekend.  Snow mix.


----------



## moviequeen1

another chilly start this morning  was 34 when I went on my early walk at 6:45am
sunny a bit warmer today near 60


----------



## Pepper

Beautiful weather south of @moviequeen1 too!  Gorgeous day!


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny.. verrrry windy... 57 deg


----------



## Pinky

At the moment .. 45F/7C and sunny. It should get a bit warmer. Maybe I'll even wear a light coat when we
go out. It was comfortable wearing a sweater the other day.


----------



## Bella

When I woke up this morning, it was 38°. The older I get, the less I like cold weather.


----------



## Aneeda72

Wind, rain, hail, snow, and back to rain.  . So much fun to walk in, so much fun


----------



## charry

rain , rain and more rotten rain..
im sure im living under a cloud here...grrrrr and 10 degrees ..


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny   

L 8 °C - H 23 °C

Now 7.7°C


----------



## debodun

Getting the remnants of TS Nicole. Raining, but so far not as much wind as predicted, but it isn't over yet...


----------



## Paco Dennis

It was 81F 2 days ago is is going to be 37F today. We went from having the air conditioners on, to building a fire in the wood stove last night. That is a 40 degree drop in temp!!


----------



## Aneeda72

22 this morning but sunny and clear


----------



## Ruthanne

Very rainy day here.  Getting colder tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Bella

It's been raining all day, with intermittent torrential downpours.


----------



## Don M.

Paco Dennis said:


> It was 81F 2 days ago is is going to be 37F today. We went from having the air conditioners on, to building a fire in the wood stove last night. That is a 40 degree drop in temp!!


Same here.  This front is going to keep cold weather here for the next week....at least.  I fired up our outdoor wood furnace today, and if Accuweather is correct, I will be running it nearly every day for the next 4+ months.  Virtually all predictions are calling for a long cold Winter.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Was 6F this morning when I rose (sometimes I daffodil). Got up to 29 this afternoon. The weekend is calling for sunny and 38 high. Got 6-7"'s of snow about a week back, then three days in the high 50's. It's that time of year.


----------



## PamfromTx

It started storming about 30 minutes ago and of course, it woke me up.  Usually I can sleep thru these storms; not tonight.  It is pretty scary.  Lots of rain.


----------



## JaniceM

Don M. said:


> Same here.  This front is going to keep cold weather here for the next week....at least.  I fired up our outdoor wood furnace today, and if Accuweather is correct, I will be running it nearly every day for the next 4+ months.  Virtually all predictions are calling for a long cold Winter.


Basically the same here, too..  was nearly 70 the day before yesterday, rain yesterday, now down to 26 degrees throughout much of today but feeling even colder due to the wind chill.  
I hope the predictions are wrong.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Pretty common to see 40-50deg temp swings here in the mountains.



Paco Dennis said:


> It was 81F 2 days ago is is going to be 37F today. We went from having the air conditioners on, to building a fire in the wood stove last night. That is a 40 degree drop in temp!!


----------



## debodun

We did get some significant rain - 1.25 in (3.1 cm) in my rain gauge. Not as much as predicted and as far as I could tell, not the high winds that were forecast, either - it is undeasonably warm, but will change soon as a "powerful" cold front is approaching. Glancing at the local weather records, there were a couple of gusts around 20 mph - hardly threatening. I emptied the rain gauge and have brought it in for the winter. I don't want any moisture to freeze and crack it.


----------



## Michael Z

25F now and teens tonight. The jig is up and winter-like weather is upon us!


----------



## Lewkat

Will be in the 70's again today.  We'll break records for this date, I'm sure.


----------



## Gary O'

Jack Frost was busy last night

Got creative with the truck


----------



## Tish

Possible thunderstorm 

L 14 °C - H 25 °C

Now 14.5°C


----------



## -Oy-

Our weather here in Lancashire today...


----------



## Owlivia

65F two days ago and this am was only in the 30s.  Rained all day yesterday and today it is snowing.  Snow showers, so not much accumulation, thank goodness.

A quick trip out to catch a few flakes, big ones, and then I brought into the garage the outdoor chairs and table.  

My geraniums in pots are still vibrant and blooming with lots of buds yet to flower.  Maybe they will last a couple more days.

Stay warm!

@-Oy-   Your beach scene is just lovely.


----------



## Pinky

Very dark/gray, possible bit of snow forecast for evening and tomorrow. About right for this time of year.


----------



## PamfromTx

Wonderful cool weather.


----------



## Lewkat

Absolutely terrific.  Just like spring.  But, that comes to a crashing end during the night as there is a fast moving cold and stormy front headed our way.  The temps will drop markedly, and hopefully the storms will pass us by.


----------



## Buckeye

Currently 66F here in Central Florida, high of 73.  Overcast and some chance of rain this afternoon.  Not exactly "Chamber of Commerce" weather but when I see my friends back in Ohio dealing with snow, etc, this feels pretty darn good.


----------



## Lewkat

Cold and raining.  Dramatic departure from the past few weeks.


----------



## mike4lorie

Yesterday it was a balmy 16 degrees celsius... Was very nice, where today we went out at about noon, and it was 1-degree celsius... Brrrrrr... guess snow is not far away!


----------



## Tish

Windy with showers 

L 13 °C - H 18 °C

Now 11.8°C


----------



## moviequeen1

when I went on my early walk at 6:30,it was a tad nippy 34
Today's forecast cold/p.sunny in the 30's


----------



## Capt Lightning

Cold and windy, but dry today.  Not great for walking.


----------



## Liberty

Abnormally cold this week...way colder than usual - high of 60°.  Got most everything I own on to do the daily walkabout...lol.


----------



## Jackie23

It was in the low forty's when I got up this morning....forecast is rain......I'm trying to screw up the courage to go to grocery store.


----------



## Geezer Garage

5 F this morning. What we mountain folk refer to as "crisp".


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny 

L 9 °C - H 15 °C

Now 10.5°C


----------



## debodun

Sunny but on the cool side of average. Winter weather advisory for Tuesday into Wednesday here - 2 to 5 inches predicted with sleet mixed in. Oh, joy!


----------



## Aneeda72

18 degrees this morning, but clear and sunny-just not, you know, warm


----------



## rasmusjc

Today:  Misty, rainy, and cold (29F or -1.67C) in the Deep South of North Texas.  I've been told its the typical London weather in Texas, although I think the person telling me this was talking about London, Texas;  not the greater place in England.


----------



## Ruthanne

In the upper 30s F today.  I still have to put plastic on the front window.


----------



## Llynn

clear and cold here last week and predicted for this coming week. Rain is supposed to return next Monday.


----------



## Marie5656

*This. *

Heads up WNY, this looks like it’s going to be quite the event!
WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM THURSDAY EVENING THROUGH
SUNDAY EVENING...
* WHAT...Heavy lake effect snow possible. Total snow accumulations
  in a long duration event of 1 to 2 feet or more are possible in
  the most persistent lake snows.
* WHERE...Erie, Genesee, and Wyoming counties.
* WHEN...From Thursday evening through Sunday evening.
* IMPACTS...The potential remains for a significant long duration
  lake effect snow event Thursday night through much of the
  weekend. There is still considerable uncertainty in exact band
  placement and amounts, but multiple periods of heavy snow are
  possible, including across the Buffalo metro area.
PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...
Narrow bands of very heavy snow are possible across portions of
the region. Localized travel problems will be possible. Stay tuned
for later forecasts and statements as we progress through this
week


----------



## mike4lorie

We went from a balmy warm 16C on Sunday to a minus -1C this morning... Brrrrr...


----------



## debodun

Really cold and sunny this morning, but it's gradually becoming overcast. Probably because our first major winter storm is on the way.


----------



## hollydolly

been raining all day and apparently going to be raining all day tomorrow...


----------



## JaniceM

33 degrees.  Weather report says rain and snow showers, but I don't yet see any rain.  
Glad I went to the store yesterday so I don't have to go out in this, it's only supposed to get colder in the next few days.  

I suppose it's time to "retire" my surf shoes..


----------



## Tish

Possible shower 

L 4 °C - H 13 °C

Now 4.0°C


----------



## Aneeda72

9 degrees this morning


----------



## moviequeen1

another cloudy day with on/off showers high in the 40's
 I'm always amused when our local weather  people 'overhype' regarding the 1st lake effect snow storm for WNY. The LES will hit the areas south of Buffalo which always gets the bulk of the snow every yr It will come into the city sometime tomorrow evening As usual ,they can't precisely know how much snow the city will get anywhere from a couple inches to more.


----------



## Pinky

It's snowing, and looks lovely. Got my winter boots down from the cupboard. The sky is white, so, maybe
it will continue to snow


----------



## Gemma

We received 5" of heavy wet snow yesterday afternoon.  This morning, it's 36ºF (2C) and the trees are dropping the heavy snow off of them.


----------



## Don M.

Bitter cold here, all week.  It may be Monday before we get above freezing.  Last week we had daytime highs near 80.  What a change!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Marie5656

moviequeen1 said:


> another cloudy day with on/off showers high in the 40's
> I'm always amused when our local weather  people 'overhype' regarding the 1st lake effect snow storm for WNY. The LES will hit the areas south of Buffalo which always gets the bulk of the snow every yr It will come into the city sometime tomorrow evening As usual ,they can't precisely know how much snow the city will get anywhere from a couple inches to more.


Yes...this.  I am in Batavia...about an hour East of Buffalo. I am sure all grocery stores swamped.


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny 

L 4 °C - H 16 °C

Now 5.0°C


----------



## rasmusjc

Thu​Winds.....SSE 7 mph
Mainly sunny. High 59F, Low 35F. Winds SSE at 5 to 10 mph.

*Fri*

Winds......NE 11 mph
Mostly cloudy. High 53F, Low 33F. Winds NE at 10 to 15 mph.  *Lite Snow possible?*


----------



## Mizmo

Windy, damp, one celsius, chilled to the bone


----------



## hollydolly

well, it started off raining...dried up for a couple of hours and been raining again since around 4pm... heavily.... it's now 11.40pm.. and it's hammering down..


----------



## Ruthanne

It was in the upper 30s f today and wet damp and windy.  Yuck.  I'm not ready for Winter!  But I did manage to put the plastic on the front window and fix the blinds, too.  Less cold air will get in.


----------



## Marie5656

**


----------



## debodun

Some snow, but not as much as was predicted and it's melting rapidly. There were a few school closing or delays.


----------



## feywon

Mostly sunny but cold days this  last week or so.  Overnight lows in the teens.  Have only have dustings of snow so far, but that's not unusual.  The heaviest snows usually come in January and February, but who know? 

Usually our rainiest time is spring (April-June) but this year we had cloudiness most all of July with rain at least 4 days/ nights. Not gentle summer rains either, high winds gully washing downpours, almost once a week flash flood warnings. The irrigation ditch overflowef a couple of times. 

So--we could have gotten all the precipitation Mother Nature has for us this year already. We could be in for multiple mild snows thru December-March, Or we could get as few heavy ones. Most years we get some clues but this year even the migratory birds seem confused.

 The Geese barely stayed with us a day (most years they're here a week or two),  the Red Winged Blackbirds came and went 2-3 time from August thru September insted of one longer stay till first eliw freezing nights. So we're ready, and we'll adjust/deal ith whatever we get.


----------



## hollydolly

Been raining all day again... and verrrrryyy windy


----------



## RadishRose

Cold up here at 42F. Sunshine.

It's either unseasonably cold like now, or unseasonably warm like the first half of Nov. This is according to the weather people.

But I'm ok with 40's, as long as I wear a jacket outside or sweats inside.
Had to put my heat on a few early mornings ago..  to 66. Today it's on 65.

Taking Doggy for a walk now in the sunshine.


----------



## -Oy-

Today has been wetter than an Otter's pocket!


----------



## funsearcher!

Snowing here and expecting about 6 inches today


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny   

L 3 °C - H 20 °C

Now 3.7°C


----------



## moviequeen1

My brother who lives in CT called me this morning,he heard on a sports cast the Bills football game this Sun may be moved to a different city,because of the heavy snowfall supposedly they will get 3-4 feet I told him'I didn't hear that, no mention in today's paper either' The Bills's stadium is in Orchard Park,NY  located south of Buffalo.Its in a area known as 'South Towns' where the bulk of the snow goes every yr
 All the schools in Buffalo are closed on Fri
Jim Cantore from the Weather Channel has arrived to cover this, he's been here many times over the years to cover major snow storms 
I will keep you posted to see if the local weather experts prediction comes true Sue


----------



## Marie5656

*As has been posted by me, we are going to be experiencing some serious weather here in Western NY. Well, on the sports front, the Buffalo Bills had a home game against Cleveland scheduled for Sunday. Just learned that the NFL is moved the game to Detroit*


----------



## oldaunt

We have been running about 10 degrees colder than normal for the entire month. Already had the first snow, which we don't usually get til after Christmas. Where is that drn global warming when you need it?


----------



## moviequeen1

When I woke up at 5am looked out my bedroom window, I'd say  we have about 6 inches of snow
When I went on my early walk at 6:30,temp was 35, the sidewalks outside my apt building were not shoveled, though our driveways were plowed.it drives me crazy they don't shovel the walks after doing the driveways. I walked around apt complex twice just to get fresh air
There is a travel ban in the city ,otherwise its another day in paradise


----------



## Tish

Possible shower 

L 5 °C - H 23 °C

Now 6.0°C


----------



## RadishRose

Marie5656 said:


> *As has been posted by me, we are going to be experiencing some serious weather here in Western NY. Well, on the sports front, the Buffalo Bills had a home game against Cleveland scheduled for Sunday. Just learned that the NFL is moved the game to Detroit*


@Marie, you ok? I know your somewhat near Buffalo....


----------



## moviequeen1

As  I type this at 4pm,its cloudy here in the city, the sun did peak out for about 10 min earlier today,temps still around 33.
I just saw pictures from Bills Stadium in Orchard Park,lots of snow about 35 inches,Hamburg which isn't far got 40 inches,no surprise.I can see why they moved Sun's game to Detroit


----------



## RadishRose

moviequeen1 said:


> As  I type this at 4pm,its cloudy here in the city, the sun did peak out for about 10 min earlier today,temps still around 33.
> I just saw pictures from Bills Stadium in Orchard Park,lots of snow about 35 inches,Hamburg which isn't far got 40 inches,no surprise.I can see why they moved Sun's game to Detroit


Oh my, @moviequeen1 I forgot you live in Buffalo! Hope you are safe.


----------



## Marie5656

*I am cool. We did not get a lot here. Buffalo much worse. Buffalo game moved to Detroit*


----------



## Medusa

I don't have numbers, but it's cold, really cold. And we have cold and wind advisories for the weekend.

I just brought my poor little, embattled lemon tree inside for the season.


----------



## mrstime

23.3 F. here in our section of B.C. Canada.


----------



## PamfromTx

I am freezing.  

@hollydolly Will be the first to reply.


----------



## bowmore

I am a little embarrassed



.


----------



## PamfromTx

bowmore said:


> I am a little embarrassed
> 
> View attachment 250931
> 
> .


Where do you reside?


----------



## bowmore

PamfromTx said:


> Where do you reside?


Ventura California, The best kept secret on the south coast. That is the view from the window next to my computer


----------



## PamfromTx

bowmore said:


> Ventura California, The best kept secret on the south coast. That is the view from the window next to my computer


How wonderful!!!


----------



## Manatee

It was a freezing bitter cold 55F this morning.  I put on a long sleeve shirt.


----------



## mike4lorie

Expecting mega snow, expecting a storm from Buffalo, suppose to start anytime, and continue to Sunday afternoon ... Did I ever tell you how much I dislike winter...


----------



## rasmusjc

I'll post a photo of the small dusting of snow if we get it.  However while DFW may get some tonight, we down south of the Metroplex are just slated for cold spotty rain.


----------



## moviequeen1

mike4lorie said:


> Expecting mega snow, expecting a storm from Buffalo, suppose to start anytime, and continue to Sunday afternoon ... Did I ever tell you how much I dislike winter...


Hi Mike, sorry your 'neck of the woods' will be dealing what the Lake effect storm we've been dealing here around WNY
Its amazes me some areas north of Buffalo did not get much snow  yesterday like areas south of Buffalo e'g, Orchard Park, Hamburg Today is their turn Sue


----------



## moviequeen1

RadishRose said:


> Oh my, @moviequeen1 I forgot you live in Buffalo! Hope you are safe.


RR, I'm fine this just another lovely snow storm hopefully by Tues it will start to melt, temps will be in the 40's {tropical heat wave} LOL! Sue


----------



## RitaD

58 degrees at the moment, expecting a high of 73.  Sun is out, it's a beautiful day here in St. Petersburg!


----------



## 1955

25F This morning.  I'm about ready to switch over from heat-pump to wood burning.


----------



## Tish

Windy with showers 

L 13 °C - H 17 °C

Now 14.3°C


----------



## PamfromTx

mike4lorie said:


> Expecting mega snow, expecting a storm from Buffalo, suppose to start anytime, and continue to Sunday afternoon ... Did I ever tell you how much I dislike winter...


Brrrrrrrrrr....


----------



## Sliverfox

COLD,, was 27 this afternoon.. going down to 18 tonight.


----------



## RadishRose

funsearcher! said:


> *Snowing here *and expecting about 6 inches today


Where is "here" @funsearcher! ? Wherever, please be careful.


----------



## RadishRose

27 F at 11:45 pm.


----------



## jujube

Well, at long last, we're getting a cold snap.  Cold for us, at least.  I actually started the morning out with long sleeves and jeans.  By afternoon, though, it was back to shorts and a t-shirt.  

It's supposed to rain tomorrow, which is a pity because I'm planning to go watch the "couch racing" in our downtown.  Yep, couch racing.


----------



## Ruthanne

24 F right now.  It's going to be another cold day.


----------



## hollydolly

It rained this morning between 8 and 10... it's sunny now at mid-day... but forecast to rain again at 3pm... it's 50 F


----------



## moviequeen1

Its a beautiful,sunny but cold day here in Buffalo temps in the 20's but with winds feels a lot colder
A 'heat wave' will be arriving starting tomorrow, temps in the 40's a big help to melt the snow


----------



## helenbacque

moviequeen1 said:


> Its a beautiful,sunny but cold day here in Buffalo temps in the 20's but with winds feels a lot colder
> A 'heat wave' will be arriving starting tomorrow, temps in the 40's a big help to melt the snow


??  News (NPR)  was that Buffalo got up to 6 feet of snow and expecting more.  Any truth to it?


----------



## debodun

On the cold side even for mid-November. The wind is viscious today - sustained wind of about 20 mph and gusts ups to 45 mph.


----------



## wcwbf

clear blue skies, windy and COLD here in the middle of NJ.


----------



## RadishRose

34, windy and sunny here in CT. Warmer next week.


----------



## Marie5656

*66 inches in Buffalo*


----------



## JaniceM

bowmore said:


> Ventura California, The best kept secret on the south coast. That is the view from the window next to my computer


Ooooh, I know Ventura!  Lived not far from there many years ago!


----------



## JaniceM

Marie5656 said:


> *66 inches in Buffalo*
> 
> 
> View attachment 251318


Gah.


----------



## Tish

Windy with showers 

L 8 °C - H 13 °C

Now 10.3°C


----------



## Blessed

I finally turned on the heater. @hollydolly and all you others in the UK. Have you started using the heaters.  Has anyone received a bill yet? Don't know it works over there.  I get a bill once a month.


----------



## horseless carriage




----------



## hollydolly

Blessed said:


> I finally turned on the heater. @hollydolly and all you others in the UK. Have you started using the heaters.  Has anyone received a bill yet? Don't know it works over there.  I get a bill once a month.


my Bill is £375 per month since they doubled the cost of our energy... we get our bills every quarter


----------



## Pepper

hollydolly said:


> my Bill is £375 per month since they doubled the cost of our energy... we get our bills every quarter


That's incredibly expensive.  Since I live in a co-op I don't face heating or electrical charges, those are included within a modest monthly maintenance charge.


----------



## Pappy

Rainy and cool for two days now. Waiting for some of that Florida sunshine to show itself.


----------



## moviequeen1

helenbacque said:


> ??  News (NPR)  was that Buffalo got up to 6 feet of snow and expecting more.  Any truth to it?


I really wish the national news get their info correct this is very misleading.  The areas south of Buffalo always get dumped with  more snow than other areas. Orchard Park, Hamburg   are located about 30-45min away. They got nailed with 5-6 ft of snow during this latest blast. Orchard Park set a new record of 77 inches on Fri
I live right in the city, we got maybe 10 inches no big deal.Another part of why these areas got so much snow, Lake Erie was still warm, had not even begun to freeze yet Sue


----------



## moviequeen1

Another beautiful,sunny 'balmy day' here in Bufffalo temps near 40 but with winds around 35mph will feel colder than that. Our high yesterday was 24


----------



## Paco Dennis

That cold front brought 19F over night a couple nights ago. Today High of 55F low 30F and sunny.


----------



## helenbacque

moviequeen1 said:


> I really wish the national news get their info correct this is very misleading.  The areas south of Buffalo always get dumped with  more snow than other areas. Orchard Park, Hamburg   are located about 30-45min away. They got nailed with 5-6 ft of snow during this latest blast. Orchard Park set a new record of 77 inches on Fri
> I live right in the city, we got maybe 10 inches no big deal.Another part of why these areas got so much snow, Lake Erie was still warm, had not even begun to freeze yet Sue


Thank you for explaining.  I suspected as much.  It ain't newsworthy if it ain't 'amazing'.  I'm glad it was not a bother for you.


----------



## Geezer Garage

We're having a heat wave. 10 deg this morning, but the sun is coming out, and supposed to be high of 41today. May have to get the shorts out.


----------



## hollydolly

Torrential rain all day... ...very dark and gloomy.. even my motion sensor lights are coming on inside the house, it's so dark..


----------



## MarkinPhx

Currently 42F and a forecasted high of 72F.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Woke up this morning to clear blue sky and frost on the ground.  Over the day it has become overcast with occasional light showers - only about 7 deg. C.


----------



## debodun

Still cold and blustery. We received a hearty dusting of snow overnight, bur it's quickly melting in the brilliant sunshine. Mild warm up promised mid-week, which will be good for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Tish

Windy  

L 3 °C - H 13 °C

Now 5.0°C


----------



## hearlady

Sunny 53 degrees Fahrenheit, 12 degrees Celsius


----------



## Jackie23

Sun is shinning, mid 50's....I've been out mulching leaves with the mower.


----------



## hollydolly

Still torrential here hasn't let up all day... and it's 10pm.. jjust been up to the Barn to turn the Dehumidifier on.. it's registering over 80 deg Relative Humidity in there, and as I store lots of paper goods and canned food , I don't want anything get damp..


----------



## Pappy

Another day, three in a row, that it’s been a steady drizzle. Looks like it’s here for all day. It is in the 70s so that’s a plus.


----------



## Ruthanne

34f right now and going up to 50f today


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I'm so glad I don't live in upstate N.Y., I don't know what to do! 7 feet of snow around the Buffalo areas!!! That's insane. Today the high is forecast to be 51 and 54 tomorrow. The lows 30 and 29 respectively.


----------



## moviequeen1

OneEyedDiva said:


> I'm so glad I don't live in upstate N.Y., I don't know what to do! 7 feet of snow around the Buffalo areas!!! That's insane. Today the high is forecast to be 51 and 54 tomorrow. The lows 30 and 29 respectively.


We are hearty souls living here in WNY,we are use to having  unusual snow storms a bit early than most of would like.It didn't stop me from going outside over the weekend to get some fresh air/exercise. Yes, I couldn't go far  since some sidewalks weren't shoveled but it was better than sitting inside the whole time Sue


----------



## mike4lorie

+5 C today, the snow is melting, suppose to get rain Thursday and Friday...


----------



## Tish

Cloudy 

L 8 °C - H 17 °C

Now 8.9°C


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny 

L 7 °C - H 21 °C

Now 5.4°C


----------



## Bellbird

Thunderstorms every afternoon this week,this is not the East Coast's normal spring weather/


----------



## PamfromTx

Dreary


----------



## Pinky

Fairly mild, sunny but short-lived. Sun's going down already.


----------



## Happy Heart

Clear skies, bright sunshine, gentle breeze with a nip in the air from the lowering snow levels, but still a beautiful Thanksgiving day.


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny   

L 7 °C - H 22 °C

Now 9.1°C


----------



## moviequeen1

its been sunny&warm the past couple of days, yesterday's high was 50 as snow is melting away-YIPPEE
Today its cloudy with rain  on/off a bit breezy temps in the mid 40's


----------



## Jackie23

We're having rain off and on, mid 50s to 60.


----------



## debodun

Rained quite a bit this morning. Cleared off about an hour ago, but the wind is strong and gusty. Seasonable temp.


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny   

L 9 °C - H 24 °C

Now 8.3°C


----------



## hollydolly

It's been Sunny all day 52 deg f... now it's dark, 9pm... dry 46 deg f


----------



## Ruthanne

35f overnight and 53f today.


----------



## Alligatorob

Too cold, and forecast to stay that way until May or June...


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny... 54 deg


----------



## charry

cloudy overcast , rain ...12


----------



## Paco Dennis

Cold 30F ...had to build a fire in the wood stove.


----------



## Liberty

Rain finishing up today...we needed it bad.  High 65°.  Finally getting back in the 
70's the rest of he week, so the weather divas say.


----------



## Right Now

The sun is trying to come out here today, and it's going to be about 51 deg all day!  I'm going to a craft fair with a friend, so I'll welcome the nice weather.


----------



## debodun

Foggy earlier, but the sun is out in full force now. Finally, calm winds. On the warmer side of seasonable. Rain predicted for tomorrow and Wednesday.


----------



## Geezer Garage

18deg this morning, which is mild fro this time of year. Been getting up to 40 for the last few days, and sunny. Supposed to be getting some snow tonight.


----------



## RadishRose

51 F and sunny. A gorgeous day here!


----------



## hearlady

Beautiful Carolina blue sky and 61 degrees


----------



## Tish

Waiting for the sun to come out.

Possible thunderstorm

L 13 °C - H C26 °C

Now 17.6°C


----------



## MarkD

Yesterday we were at 70 F in the coastal SF Bay Area but today just 63.  Still we walked at the beach in San Francisco late this morning and I left my sweatshirt behind.  Very pleasant.  Fort Funston is a great place to walk with dogs off leash.  Mine love it.


----------



## PamfromTx

It was a lovely day; sunshine and all.


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny 

L - 11 °C - H 22 °C

Now 16.0°C


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Leann

Rainy, cold, cloudy all day.


----------



## PamfromTx

Another beautiful day.


----------



## moviequeen1

today its cloudy temps in the mid 40's


----------



## hearlady

Sunny and 55 degrees


----------



## Lewkat

Balmy in North Jersey.  Very unusual for this time of the year.


----------



## RadishRose

Same here, @Lewkat . 50F and sunny.


----------



## StarSong

Cool here today - a high of 62°F.  Perfect baking weather.  We might even get some showers from Thurs - Sun.  Yippee!!!  
Forecast shows highs in the 60s and lows in the mid-40s for the next two weeks. 

Long pants, sweatshirts and socks weather.


----------



## PamfromTx

Somewhat overcast but pleasant temp.


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny   

L 8 °C - H 22 °C

Now 11.2°C


----------



## Alligatorob

Cold and sunny, not supposed to get above freezing today.

Snowpack in the mountains is off to a good start, 23% of what we need and that is ahead of average.  Typically snow continues to accumulate until early April, so still a long ways to go.

The black line is this year, the green one is average, what we need to start filling the reservoirs and reversing the drought.


----------



## moviequeen1

today its rain on/off, temps near 50, high wind warning thru most of the day. A cold front coming thru WNY, temps will drop by evening


----------



## Sliverfox

Rainy 48,, changing to snow  later.

Just discovered a leak  in this room.


----------



## hearlady

Lots of rain


----------



## RadishRose

Expecting lots of rain late morning/early afternoon. Very windy. High to be 55F.

Have an appt. with the vet for Doggy, in the rain.


----------



## Jackie23

Temp down to 35 this morning.....


----------



## debodun

Dark and gloomy. Heavy rain and strong winds forecast for later today.


----------



## Ruthanne

It is relatively nice right now around 50f.  This afternoon it's supposed to drop into the 30s with rain and maybe snow  mixed with it.  Sounds like a mess for the streets.


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny   

L 9 °C- H 21 °C

Now 8.7°C


----------



## Pinky

All day long.


----------



## Pepper

Pinky said:


> All day long.


here too


----------



## debodun

Temps not bad for this time of year in the northeastern U.S., but blustery winds makes it seem colder. Intermittent sun and clouds.


----------



## hollydolly

We're currently at 42 deg at racing towards 5pm...and foggy.. feels cold..


----------



## Llynn

31F.  Awoke to 3 inches of snow.


----------



## Tish

Cloudy 

L 9 °C - H 20 °C

Now 11.2°C


----------



## Ken N Tx

A cool 51 degrees..


----------



## Alligatorob

...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 11 PM THIS EVENING TO
11 AM MST FRIDAY...

* WHAT...Heavy snow expected. Total snow accumulation 2 to 5 inches
valley floors, 4 to 8 inches benches, Uinta County, and Wasatch
Back, except up to 12 inches Park City. Strong wind gusts will
accompany the frontal passage.


----------



## hollydolly

Alligatorob said:


> ...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 11 PM THIS EVENING TO
> 11 AM MST FRIDAY...
> 
> * WHAT...Heavy snow expected. Total snow accumulation 2 to 5 inches
> valley floors, 4 to 8 inches benches, Uinta County, and Wasatch
> Back, except up to 12 inches Park City. Strong wind gusts will
> accompany the frontal passage.


so will the snow settle if you're expecting strong winds ?


----------



## Alligatorob

hollydolly said:


> so will the snow settle if you're expecting strong winds ?


Yes, at least some.  Our snow is usually quite dry and powdery.  The wind does a good job of rearranging it.  Deep snow drifts in places, little or none in others. 

On average it takes 10 to 12 inches of snow to make an inch of water.  So it will keep on settling until it melts.  

In the valley we get less snow and it usually melts off so our ground is bare about half the winter.  In the mountains where most of the snow falls it will keep accumulating and getting deeper until sometime in spring, usually starts to melt in April.  Most years we can see snow in the mountains well into July, even August some years.

This is exactly the kind of storm we need to help relieve the drought, but it will take a dozen or more of these to do it.


----------



## hearlady

Cooling down. Its supposed to be 28 degrees tonight.


----------



## hollydolly

Alligatorob said:


> Yes, at least some.  Our snow is usually quite dry and powdery.  The wind does a good job of rearranging it.  Deep snow drifts in places, little or none in others.
> 
> On average it takes 10 to 12 inches of snow to make an inch of water.  So it will keep on settling until it melts.
> 
> In the valley we get less snow and it usually melts off so our ground is bare about half the winter.  In the mountains where most of the snow falls it will keep accumulating and getting deeper until sometime in spring, usually starts to melt in April.  Most years we can see snow in the mountains well into July, even August some years.
> 
> This is exactly the kind of storm we need to help relieve the drought, but it will take a dozen or more of these to do it.


that's the drawback we have living at the highest point of our area.. we get all the snow settling and in the valley they barely get any... however our payoff is that when it rains , it never floods, whereas it always does in the Valley..


----------



## Tish

Increasing sunshine 

L 8 °C - H 24 °C

Now 8.5°C


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Furryanimal

Dry andChilly


----------



## debodun

Relatively mild for early December, but rainy and very windy. As I type the rain is beating against the window. At least it's rain. This time of year it could be snow.


----------



## Gemma

49ºF (9C) with light rain off and on.


----------



## Tish

Well, Summer has arrived.

Sunny 

L 9 °C - H 27 °C

Now 9.4°C


----------



## Pinky

Strong winds up to 90 km's per hr.
Getting colder, rain forecast, on/off.


----------



## Gary O'

How's the Weather Where You Are?​
A picture is worth......


----------



## PamfromTx

72°F

Lots of rain.


----------



## Ken N Tx

A mostly cloudy and cool end to the weekend​TONIGHT: Partly cloudy skies and chilly. Winds: N 5-10. Low: 43


----------



## hollydolly

Dull, Overcast, cold 40 deg


----------



## Tish

Possible thunderstorm 

L 13 °C - H 28 °C

Now 9.3°C


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny 

L 11 °C - H 23 °C

Now 12.5°C


----------



## Ken N Tx

From jackets, to shorts! A big warm up is here.​Well-above normal temps have returned, but temps do go up and down some this week along with chances for rain.


----------



## moviequeen1

rain on/off temps in the 40's


----------



## debodun

A cool, rainy day. At least it warm enough not to be snow or sleet.


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny   

L 10 °C - H 24 °C

Now 6.3°C


----------



## squatting dog

Right now.  Taking a break and lounging around the pool.


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny   But very windy.

L 9 °C - H 18 °C

Now 11.5°C


----------



## debodun

Unseasonably mild for the northeast U.S. in early December - near 50F this morning. However, forecast says more seasonable starting tomorrow. Intermittent clouds and sun otherwise.


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny   

L 5 °C - H 19 °C

Now 3.9°C


----------



## wcwbf

dreary damp day today here in NJ.  temps in mid 50s... and winter is technically only about 2 weeks off.

i'm hoping for SNOW.   will have no plans to go anywhere other than maybe a walk in the white stuff.


----------



## Annika

Currently here it is 46 degrees and light rain.


----------



## hollydolly

Minus -1...thick ice everywhere.. winter wonderland...


----------



## Annika

hollydolly said:


> Minus -1...thick ice everywhere.. winter wonderland...


Stay warm.


----------



## PamfromTx

70
‎°F
Partly cloudy

FEELS LIKE
‎71°


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny - 35 deg F ...2 deg C


----------



## Capt Lightning

Frequent snow showers  35F / 2C  light winds.


----------



## moviequeen1

cloudy day here in Buffalo, temps in the 30's


----------



## debodun

The forecast was correct - much colder and windy this morning. It was clear overnight, so much radiational cooling. The moon was so bright, you could almost read in it's light. Sun for today and tomorrow, but snow moving in sometime Sunday afternoon into Monday - or so they say.


----------



## Sliverfox

Trying to make a nice meal plus birthday cake  for  hubby.
So far  the cake  won't  be a Boston Creme pie cake,,its too thin.
So pudding  poured  on top works  for him.

The roast isn't  done,, following  son's   baking instructions.
Will see how it turns out.

Had a call from  an unknown person  early this monring.
I wasn't ready to  understand  what they were saying...
Answered &   person started talking,,,,,,
I'm holding phone thinking ,,"What are they saying?"
My old sleepy brain could not  grasp what  they were saying .

Just listened  till I heard person saying"hello?" couple of times.
They hung up & so did I.

Anyone else get calls from Hoosick Falls NY?


----------



## debodun

I receive a fair amount of unknown number calls which I don't answer. The caller ID says SPAN RISK, but not always the location. Surprising since Hoosick Falls is fairly close to my locale.


----------



## Geezer Garage

7F here this morning. Looks like we may be getting a little break from the snow. A few pics of industrial snow gauges.




https%3A//i.imgur.com/YgxMqES.jpg[/img]']
	

https%3A//i.imgur.com/WJ5Ssha.jpg[/img]']


----------



## Annika

The sun is shining and it is 45 degrees currently.


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny 

L 6 °C - H 22 °C

Now 5.7°C


----------



## Disgustedman

JaniceM said:


> Ooooh, I know Ventura!  Lived not far from there many years ago!


And I thought 36" in Iowa was bad.......


----------



## JaniceM

Disgustedman said:


> And I thought 36" in Iowa was bad.......


Yeah, it can get kinda sucky..  especially with wind chills and ice.


----------



## JaniceM

Disgustedman said:


> And I thought 36" in Iowa was bad.......


Gah.. I'm not wearing my glasses.. I thought you said 36 DEGREES!

No, at least they (Iowa) don't get a lot of snow.


----------



## Disgustedman

Marie5656 said:


> *66 inches in Buffalo*
> 
> 
> View attachment 251318


And I thought 36" in Iowa was bad

Vancouver WA checking in. 44° high 40° low...wet rainy 

sorry for double post, no delete available.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Around freezing  with some more light snow forecast.   Predictions are for a fairly long cold period, but unlikely to have a "White Christmas"  (Good, I can't stand Bing Crosby) .  Of course the tabloid press loves disasters and makes  this sound like the end of the world.  Well. it's not.
It's December in Scotland and this sort of weather is what you would expect, it's more that the last 10 or so years have been milder.  Of course that raised  alarms too - Global warming, end of the world etc...

I'm off to get the first coffee of the day.


----------



## hollydolly

Frrreeeezing.. and a white out.... minus -2 degrees


----------



## Tish

Late shower 

L 9 °C - H 28 °C

Now 5.0°C


----------



## debodun

(For Sunday 12/11) First "significant" snow of the season predicted. It was forecast to start sometime early this afternoon, but it was snowing when I left for church at 8:30 this morning. It is snowing huge flakes, but not accumulating yet on roadways.


----------



## Bella

Heavy sleet.


----------



## debodun

That's worse than snow.


----------



## Pinky

-3C/29F . cloudy, snowing (started last night). Everything looks pretty, but I think it's wet snow. I'm sure
the snow ploughs, salters/sanders have been out for hours.


----------



## Bella

debodun said:


> *That's worse than snow.*


Thank God I don't have to go anywhere!


----------



## PamfromTx

83°F


----------



## Tish

Possible thunderstorm 

L15 °C - H 20 °C

Now 15.6°C


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Right Now

Well it's 20 degrees and night is coming.  I took this about 3:30 this afternoon.  It is in color, but only the flag has color. All white out...


----------



## StarSong

We had rain overnight and expect light showers until 9 AM.  After that the weather will be clear but cold.  55° - 67° for highs over the next ten days.  No serious rain in the forecast.


----------



## Kaila

We had our first snowfall of the winter, here overnight.
Just a small amount, covering everything with a thin white blanket.
Very pretty in the morning full (cold) sunlight, with clear blue sky above.


----------



## charry

B****dy Cold.....Brrrrrrrrr


----------



## JustBonee

PamfromTx said:


> 83°F


I think it's about to change some  on Wednesday.   

I enjoy looking at everyone's snow pictures in the meantime.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## debodun

Got about 6 inches (15 cm) of heavy, wet snow. Festive looking, but a pi$$er to shovel. Took me about 40 minutes, but a lot better than then the 90 it took at the old house. Here there's no public sidewalk, rear sidewalk or a plow snowmound in from of the garage door - just a 50 by 30 ft driveway and a short sidewalk, although the street plow still makes a pile near the street.


----------



## Capt Lightning

V cold (about -6 C) with clear skies and bright sunshine.  Only a slight dusting of snow and all but the minor roads have been cleared.


----------



## RadishRose

Cold, 32F.
About 4-5 inches of snow fell yesterday and last night.
Gonna be cold all week.


----------



## Pinky

-3Celsius here today, so far. More snow not predicted for the rest of the week .. but, that could change
at anytime. Going out later, but will only be in and out of the car, briefly.


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny 

L 8 °C - H 18 °C

Now 7.7°C


----------



## hollydolly

This Video was taken yesterday of the snow here...today it's not snowing, but it's minus -5 deg so none of the fallen snow has melted.. the roads are like ice rinks...


----------



## moviequeen1

a beautiful, sunny day in WNY, cold temps in mid 30's dusting of snow on ground


----------



## hawkdon

geting rain here finally, 44 deg today...in missouuri...


----------



## debodun

Cold and sunny. Got down to 11F (-12C) this morning. Unseasonable, but not out of the realm of possibility for upstate New York this time of year.


----------



## Geezer Garage

18deg now, and blowing snow. Got around 6" over night, with more on the way. Pretty normal for this time of year in the high Rockies.


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny   

L 8 °C - H 16 °C

Now 7.9°C


----------



## hollydolly

Video of here in London and the South from Sunday until  today Tuesday...


----------



## JustBonee

A lot of severe weather across northern Texas, Oklahoma,   and a system that is heading to SE states today.
Tornado  warnings in  many places .. @Ken N Tx    ... you okay?

Temps seem to be  going  from highs in 80's down to freezing soon.  

NW of here are blizzard warnings (Co.)  and whiteouts in the western Mountain ranges.  
It's a huge system that will be moving across the country this week.


----------



## RadishRose

A beautiful, sun-shiney day, 38F.


----------



## RadishRose

JustBonee said:


> A lot of severe weather across northern Texas, Oklahoma,   and a system that is heading to SE states today.
> Tornado  warnings in  many places .. @Ken N Tx    ... you okay?
> 
> Temps seem to be  going  from highs in 80's down to freezing soon.
> 
> NW of here are blizzard warnings (Co.)  and whiteouts in the western Mountain ranges.
> It's a huge system that will be moving across the country this week.


Yes, Bonnie I heard about this. I hope you and everyone in the storm path will be safe. Stay home.


----------



## Pinky

Sunny today, 1Celsius. May get a bit of snow later in the week.


----------



## Ken N Tx

JustBonee said:


> A lot of severe weather across northern Texas, Oklahoma,   and a system that is heading to SE states today.
> Tornado  warnings in  many places .. @Ken N Tx    ... you okay?
> 
> Temps seem to be  going  from highs in 80's down to freezing soon.
> 
> NW of here are blizzard warnings (Co.)  and whiteouts in the western Mountain ranges.
> It's a huge system that will be moving across the country this week.


Thanks for your concern...Storms where Southeast of my local..


----------



## Ruthanne

Too cold


----------



## rasmusjc

Ken N Tx said:


> Thanks for your concern...Storms where Southeast of my local..


Sorry, but I have to respond, especially since yesterday's tornado around Grapevine, Texas ran right beside where we were previously living last year.  Glad we're not there anymore.  There was a carwash that I had taken our car through before, and a waffle breakfast place (had wonderful breakfast) across the street that are gone right now.  And we used to shop at the Sam's Club and Walmart just under 2 miles away on State Highway 114.  Their roofs are gone.  Grapevine had damage from a tornado, first time since we had lived there in 1994.

Today, sun is out but it is in the 50s F temps right now.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

Cloud increasing 

L 5 °C - H 17 °C

Now 7.1°C


----------



## Marie5656

*A winter storm warning for western NY through Sunday.   25 degrees out now*


----------



## Capt Lightning

Still freezing here.  There were severe hail storms with thunder & lightning overnight.  Woke this morning to find no heating - seems the storm must have tripped the electric at some point.  Reset the breakers and we're up and running.   Boiler working hard to get the temp up.


----------



## hearlady

Rain, rain, and rain.


----------



## moviequeen1

dicey, freezing rain changing to rain this afternoon with snow showers temps in the 30's


----------



## Right Now

Updated forecast is a foot of snow between now and early Saturday morning.  What can I say?  It's upstate NY, it's December, it's......expected.  I'm going to get outside and play in it a bit tomorrow morning, dong snow angels and a snowman.


----------



## debodun

Seasonable temp, but it's starting to becoming overcast. "Major impact winter storm" forecast starting tonight into Saturday. Probably what they got in the midwest yesterday. I've received emails from the power and cable companies warning to be prepared for outages.


----------



## hollydolly

This is the lane through the woods


----------



## LadyEmeraude

Our snow is expected this Sunday night through Thursday, don't know yet how much
is forecasted. It will be our first significant snowfall they are saying...


----------



## LadyEmeraude

Right Now said:


> Updated forecast is a foot of snow between now and early Saturday morning.  What can I say?  It's upstate NY, it's December, it's......expected.  I'm going to get outside and play in it a bit tomorrow morning, dong snow angels and a snowman.


me too! Snow angel on my to do list


----------



## hollydolly

_*Britain will hit -18C tonight *as the Met Office issues a Sunday weather warning for most of the country, with canals and lakes freezing and beaches turning white with no let-up in Britain's big freeze.

The Met Office said that the 'extreme' cold temperature could be seen in Braemar, Scotland, which has already seen -17.3C in the current cold snap as snow, ice and bitterly cold winds continue to batter Britain.

The rest of the country will not be much warmer, with temperatures ranging from -14C to -8C expected this evening.

Tomorrow will remain cold, with lows of -11C expected in Scotland, and -8C in the south of England, warming to a chilly -7C on Saturday night in the north, and -5C in the south.

The national forecaster has issued a yellow weather warning for ice across most of the UK on Sunday, with the daytime temperatures expected to be colder than the night. 

Commuters are braced for fresh travel chaos, with temperatures plummeting as low as -12C overnight. _


----------



## Tish

@hollydolly Whoa, I can't even imagine what  -18 feels like.


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny   

L 6 °C - H 18 °C

Now 4.9°C


----------



## hollydolly

Tish said:


> @hollydolly Whoa, I can't even imagine what  -18 feels like.


It's absolutely  cold.. what's worse is we can't afford to put our heating on for more than a very short period..this is the UK as a whole, not just me.. because of the Huge rises in prices for Electricity and Gas this year... . I've got 3 layers on top..  2 layers on the bottom.. 2 pairs of socks.. 

I 've had the heating on for an hour after I came home today to take the cold off, and also to protect the pipes from bursting  .. but I can't have it on longer... it's costing around £5 or £6 an hour  just for the  Gas Central heating, and that's not including the Electricity which is double the price of the Gas..

I'm not cold with all these clothes on.. but I'm worried for those who have PAYG heating, and are on low income..  !!


----------



## debodun

A woman in our Bible study didn't attend yesterday. She called the pastor while he was there and said she was out of heating fuel. She gets it though public assistance and when she tried to get them to bring her more, they said she wasn't due for another delivery until January. She is very poor and can't afford to pay OOP for it. She's a widow and just went through a bad time with her son and his drug habit (I think he died also). I told the pastor after he explained the situation that he should go to her house (it's just up the street from where we have the study) and determine if she was out of fuel or it was a problem with the furnace. I'm not sure what he did other than call a church board member to see if she could do anything.

I though I had run out last March when I woke up to a cold house, but when I checked the tank, it was half full. My oil man came for a service all and determined it was a furnace glitch.


----------



## Pinky

1Celsius, mixed snow/heavy sleet and windy. The first response units are busy today .. I could hear their
sirens. People don't seem to want to drive more cautiously, no matter what the weather.


----------



## debodun

I am sooooo glad I'm retired. When the weather is bad, I am not obligated to go out and drive in it.


----------



## Don M.

The severe storms of this past week went North and South of us, and all we got was about an inch of rain.  However, it's been days since we've had any sun, and another huge cold front is due next week that will have us in bitter single digit temperatures.  The Old Farmers Almanac predicted a long and cold Winter....and it looks like they may be right.


----------



## debodun

For all the hype about the blizzard coming to the northeast U.S., I haven't seen much. It looks like it was mainly rain (or freezing rain) overnight. So far today we've had a few off-and-on snow showers, but the day is still young.


----------



## RadishRose

Rain, rain and rain.
Snow possible but only in the northwest hills, where I am not.


----------



## Pepper

Me and @RadishRose are having the same weather today.  We usually do.


----------



## Nemo2

A little snow today...then a lot melted.....who knows?


----------



## Tish

hollydolly said:


> It's absolutely  cold.. what's worse is we can't afford to put our heating on for more than a very short period..this is the UK as a whole, not just me.. because of the Huge rises in prices for Electricity and Gas this year... . I've got 3 layers on top..  2 layers on the bottom.. 2 pairs of socks..
> 
> I 've had the heating on for an hour after I came home today to take the cold off, and also to protect the pipes from bursting  .. but I can't have it on longer... it's costing around £5 or £6 an hour  just for the  Gas Central heating, and that's not including the Electricity which is double the price of the Gas..
> 
> I'm not cold with all these clothes on.. but I'm worried for those who have PAYG heating, and are on low income..  !!


Oh wow, that is really expensive.
My hearts goes out to all of you.


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny   

L 6 °C - H 19 °C

Now 6.7°C


----------



## Disgustedman

26°f ---41°f

Pretty cold for sure. Night time shelters were pretty full I heard.


----------



## debodun

Nemo2 said:


> A little snow today...then a lot melted.....who knows?
> View attachment 256484


That just about how it looks here in upstate NY.


----------



## Gary O'

2022 - How's the Weather Where You Are?​3°F
Up at the cabin -9°F

I spent lotsa time outside at the cabin
Found out that right around 10°F and lower, cold is just cold
unless there's a wind
I used to scoff at references to 'chill factor'
No more
A slight breeze at 0°F will rip yer face off


----------



## hollydolly

Cars slipping , sliding and crashing in the snow.. ..this isn't my county, but it may as well be because exactly the same thing is happening here in my  area..


----------



## Chet

Had a mix of rain, sleet and snow the last two days, but it hovered a little over freezing so very little on the ground. Cold, gray and seasonal for the upcoming week with a potential storm toward the end of the week. I will venture forth today after 2 days in the house.


----------



## Nemo2

hollydolly said:


> Cars slipping , sliding and crashing in the snow.. ..this isn't my county, but it may as well be because exactly the same thing is happening here in my  area..


We don't put snow tires on anymore, we have an all wheel drive Subaru, but if the weather is crappy and the roads aren't good we stay home.......for those who _have _to go out...as Sgt. Phil Esterhaus used to say on Hill Street Blues "Let's be careful out there".
​


----------



## debodun

It's pretty much over here except for the shoveling and blowing. It's fairly mild, so the snow is heavy and wet which makes for good snowmen but difficult shoveling. Looked to be between 2 and 3 inches.


----------



## moviequeen1

Its a cold day here in the city where Iive temps in the 30's, last night we got about 3 inches of snow,areas south&north are under lake effect warning. I don't know why our local weather experts always hype about another snowstorm,as if we don't know how to deal with it. Its becoming ridiclous


----------



## oldpop

In the woods.





9:00* AM EST on December 17, 2022*
Sunny
High Temperature 60 °F 
Low Temperature 37°F
Current Temperature 47 °F
West Wind at 4mph


----------



## Tish

Cloudy 

L 7 °C - H 19 °C

Now 12.4°C


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## jet

rain,rain,rain,and 4c


----------



## hollydolly

jet said:


> rain,rain,rain,and 4c


we still have Thick Snow.... !! still no sign of it thawing.. but I'm dreading the rain cuz of the leak in the shed


----------



## debodun

Finally some sun, but not very warm. Temps just hovering in the low 30sF. Warming up Thursday with rain, then the temps forecast to plummet into the teens F afterwards.


----------



## Tish

*
Mostly sunny *

L 7 °C - H 20 °C

Now 12.7°C


----------



## Ruthanne

Cloudy and 26 F degrees.  We got a little dusting of snow overnight but it didn't add up to anything much.


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Bellbird

Rain, rain and more rain, cool temps, this is NOT summer weather.


----------



## Murrmurr

It's been really foggy the past couple days. Central valley fog usually means lots of wrecked cars....some of us would sooner risk some else's life than be 12 minutes late for something we're already 10 minutes late for.


----------



## IKE

All three local stations have been talking it up the past few days and it looks like it's going to get downright nippy here beginning Thursday.

I've got the outside faucets covered and the anti freeze checked in our vehicles and mama said that she's going to the store tomorrow morning and get a few things so that we can avoid going out in it......currently we're 55° and sunny with a light wind.


----------



## rasmusjc

From the Weather Channel for Cleburne, Texas.......As of 2:52 pm CST:

Forecasts this week for our weather:

Mon 19 | Day​46°  (7.78° C)      15%

Winds:  SE 9 mph
Cloudy. Slight chance of a rain shower. High 46F. Winds SE at 5 to 10 mph.

Mon 19 | Night​41°  (5° C)       19%

Winds:  ENE 7 mph
Cloudy. Low 41F. Winds ENE at 5 to 10 mph.

Tue 20​50°/37° (10° C / 2.8° C )
AM Clouds/PM Sun

19%

NNE 11 mph
Wed 21​50°/41°  (10° C / 5° C )
AM Clouds/PM Sun

7%

SSE 11 mph
Thu 22​45°/*11°*  (7.2° C / *-11.7° C* ) *Can the Texas Power Grid Keep Up?*
Partly Cloudy/Wind

8%

NW 30 mph
Fri 23​*27°*_*/20°  (-2.8° C / -6.7° C ) Can the Texas Power Grid Keep Up?*_
Mostly Sunny

0%

NNW 17 mph
Sat 24​35°/21°  (1.7° C / -6.1° C )
Partly Cloudy

0%

N 9 mph
Sun 25​45°/30°  (7.2° C / -1.1° C )
Sunny

1%

S 9 mph
​


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Bella

Right now it's 22°.


----------



## Trish

It's a delightful 11'C and the sun is shining


----------



## Liberty

In the 50's here this morning...nutty weather.  Going to be Siberia Thurs. nite and all day Friday. Cold going all 
the way down to Tampa.

Hope the grid holds!


----------



## hollydolly

50 deg here. sunny weather..blue skies. Not feeling cold indoors at all, and for the first time in 2 days I;ve been able to have the windows opn.. I really don't like having them closed..

I'm a little bit irritated  because going by the forecast I arranged to be home today and ordered some things to be delivered  because it said it was going to rain all day... and in fact it;s been sunny all  day and I could have gone out... I haven't done any Christmas gift  shopping at all.. and also I want to go out for Christmas lunch at the pub..


----------



## Hyperion

45 F and sunny. 

Talked to my son yesterday who lives in the Yoopersconsin. That's pronounced Yoo-per-sconce-un. Also known as northern Wisconsin. He said it was 14" snow and -10. Umm, no! I told thim that I'd be using Amazon, Grubhub, and Instacart a lot!  I ain't even going outside on that tundra, brrrr!!!


----------



## oldpop

Cold and it's going to get colder. 20°F this weekend


----------



## Pinky

Rain, Rain/Snow mixture forecast for the next 2-3 days. So far, Xmas Day forecast is clear. However, the
forecast can change. We have to travel a short distance on Xmas, but the roads get cleared well here.


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny   

L 7 °C - H 24 °C

Now 8.1°C


----------



## rasmusjc

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 257318


That's what they forecasted on Feb. 15, 2021......when the high in Dallas was 3.8 degrees (-15.7 degrees C).  This was during the time they were saying the whole state of Texas powergrid was within minutes of failing...despite the rolling blackouts.


----------



## Kaila

Weather's fine, today and tomorrow, but expecting a huge storm on Friday, with power outages.


----------



## PamfromTx

56°  High

44°   Low

I went out earlier and it was pleasant.  All that walking around helped too.


----------



## Blessed

PamfromTx said:


> 56°  High
> 
> 44°   Low
> 
> I went out earlier and it was pleasant.  All that walking around helped too.


Be ready, an artic blast coming and they say it will make all the way down to south Texas.  No snow or ice but friged temps.  I have prepped the outside faucets, put the car in the garage.  Stocked up supplies, one thing for sure, we wont go hungry.  If power goes out I have the fireplace for heat and the gas grill for cooking. 
t


----------



## PamfromTx

Blessed said:


> Be ready, an artic blast coming and they say it will make all the way down to south Texas.  No snow or ice but friged temps.  I have prepped the outside faucets, put the car in the garage.  Stocked up supplies, one thing for sure, we wont go hungry.  If power goes out I have the fireplace for heat and the gas grill for cooking.
> t


Yes, my husband has been reminding me about the approaching artic blast.  We had one a year ago too where we lost electricity for a couple of hours unlike other parts of Texas that didn't have electricity for days.  My hometown for one.  Keep Texas in your thoughts.


----------



## mrstime

This morning it was -40 F. It is now -33 F so warmed right up (not).


----------



## Ken N Tx

rasmusjc said:


> That's what they forecasted on Feb. 15, 2021......when the high in Dallas was 3.8 degrees (-15.7 degrees C).  This was during the time they were saying the whole state of Texas powergrid was within minutes of failing...despite the rolling blackouts.


----------



## Capt Lightning

At least the snow has mostly gone and we've been able to get driving again.  It's dry, but cold today  - only about 4C / 40F  with a light breeze.
We're busy getting everything sorted out before we collect daughter from the airport.


----------



## Pappy

For the third day, it is raining here in Florida. This morning it was in the 60s. Bitter cold for us this weekend. Cover those plants again.Frost expected.


----------



## Paladin1950

*How is the weather?*

Oh, the weather outside is frightful
But the fire is so delightful
And since we've no place to go
Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow
Man, it doesn't show signs of stopping
And I've brought me some corn for popping
The lights are turned way down low
Let it snow, let it snow
When we finally kiss goodnight
How I'll hate going out in the storm
But if you really hold me tight
All the way home I'll be warm
And the fire is slowly dying
And, my dear, we're still goodbying
But as long as you love me so
Let it snow, let it snow, and snow
When we finally kiss goodnight
How I'll hate going out in the storm
But if you really grab me tight
All the way home I'll be warm
Oh, the fire is slowly dying
And, my dear, we're still goodbying
But as long as you love me so
Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow


----------



## hollydolly

Rained during the night so this morning is damp and overcast... very grey skies... 10 deg


----------



## Tish

Possible shower 

L 10 °C - H 21 °C

Now 12.1°C


----------



## hawkdon

Big storms moving in later tonite, and tomorrow....gonna
be a bad one from looks of it......


----------



## Disgustedman

The west coast is seeing some icing conditions, bit nothing like the Midwest will get hit with. Please stay safe people.


----------



## hawkdon

Well this morning it is 4deg F, and not warming much, got a skiff of snow on the ground, but more coming my way...just going to hang out and stay warm.....


----------



## Sliverfox

Its a windy 32* out.

Depending on  how the wind  blows off Lake Erie affects how much snow we will get.
The lake isn't  frozen.

Oldest son  supposed to come  for Christmas,, won't surprise me if he  doesn't come.
Weather news is say possible power outages,, which  could  do damage at his place.
Not only freezers but he has alot of electronic  stuff   that he works with in his shop.


----------



## hawkdon

Oh what fun....just had two power outages in last fifteen
minutes...roads all snow covered, windy as heck...this old house not wanting this cold, have to keep turning up the dial.....


----------



## Been There

Right now, it’s 38 degrees (f) and rainy. It’s snowing just to the north of us. We expect very good temps in just a few days.


----------



## IKE

That arctic front that they've been talking about all week came roaring through here at around 4:00 a.m. this morning......we've got blowing light snow, a 38 mph north wind and it's 7° which puts the windchill at about -12°.

http://www.wpc.ncep.noaa.gov/html/windchillbody_txt.html


----------



## hollydolly

10 deg c


----------



## Devi

Right now it's -5F degrees in eastern Washington state. That's -21C.


----------



## fancicoffee13

-2, feels like -27 degrees in Texas panhandle.  Not snowing right now.  Got salt on the walk way, and turned on faucets slow dribble, and opened cabinet doors.  This only happens about once in 5-6 years here.


----------



## Remy

Devi said:


> Right now it's -5F degrees in eastern Washington state. That -21C.


I do think the temperature extremes are worse in eastern vs. western Wa. I lived in Olympia from about 85-93. I don't remember what the coldest was when I lived there. I do remember the apartment had baseboard heat and that the electric bill was pretty cheap at the time. I think 40 dollars was the highest I ever paid.


----------



## Georgiagranny

Cold. Overcast. Waiting for the rain, then wind, then much colder with a low temp tomorrow morning of of 9F


----------



## fancicoffee13

Georgiagranny said:


> Cold. Overcast. Waiting for the rain, then wind, then much colder with a low temp tomorrow morning of of 9F


OH MY GOSH!!!!!


----------



## rasmusjc

When I got up at 7am this morning, it was 44 degrees F (6.7 degrees F).  The artic front blew through at 9 am this morning, and, now, at 12:20pm, it is 19 degrees F (-7.2 degrees C) with snow flurries.  Even a little too cold for my Pyrenees to want to be outside.


----------



## Kaila

Expecting up to 70mph winds, (that's over 100km/hr) here near the northeast east Atlantic coastline.   

Extreme rarity! And likely widespread power outages. 

If power is out Friday night, Sat, Sat night...it will be very, very cold.


----------



## Don M.

Snowing and bitter cold, here,  The temperature continues to drop, and may reach as low as -10F tonight,  It may be 3 or 4 days before we get above freezing.


----------



## Timewise 60+

Light snow, right now at -6 degrees F...
Not unheard of in our area, but fairly uncommon to be that cold during the day...


----------



## debodun

Heavy rain, flood and high wind warning here. Winter is coming in like a lion.


----------



## Geezer Garage

-11F this morning, high of 0 forecast, but the sun is shinning, and took the dog out several times, and it's tolerable. Have seen as low as -56 here back in the 70's, used to get weeks of -20, but those days seem to be behind us with global warming.


----------



## bingo

just starting  here in ..wind howling across  the  empty fields...very  cold..
we built shelter for the  feral cats with beds and heat bulb...closed in with just small opening exits...i  pray for all


----------



## leastlongprime

22F. High for today 22F. Too cold to snow. 
By Christmas back to normal of high 40's and wet.


----------



## Della

It's about 43 degrees in Ohio right now but should drop to 2 by morning.  I keep thinking of a book I read a few years ago.

The Children's Blizzard based on a true incident, in 1888, when children went off to school on a mild day without warm clothing, the weather started to look bad, so the teacher sent them home, but  most of them were only about half-way home when the temperature took a drastic drop and a blinding blizzard set in. Over 200 people died that day most of them children.


----------



## Tish

Possible thunderstorm 

L 12 °C - H 27 °C

Now 11.8°C


----------



## Nosy Bee-54

This morning when I went out it was bone chilling. The wind gusts made it worse.

Currently:
18F
Real Feel
6F
Wind Gusts
21 mph


----------



## Alligatorob

Della said:


> The Children's Blizzard based on a true incident, in 1888, when children went off to school on a mild day without warm clothing, the weather started to look bad, so the teacher sent them home, but most of them were only about half-way home when the temperature took a drastic drop and a blinding blizzard set in. Over 200 people died that day most of them children.


Yep, a terrible and impressive storm.  From Wikipedia (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schoolhouse_Blizzard):

_Many who were caught unaware misjudged the weather due to a warm spell. Carl Saltee, a teenage Norwegian immigrant in Fortier, Minnesota remembered that "...on the 12th of January 1888 around noontime it was so warm it melted snow and ice from the window until after 1 p.m." This changed rapidly for the teenager who continued that by 3:30 p.m. "A dark and heavy wall built up around the northwest coming fast, coming like those heavy [sic] thunderstorms, like a shot. In a few moments, we had the severest snowstorm I ever saw in my life with a terrible hard wind, like a Hurricane, snow so thick we could not see more than 3 steps from the door at times." The Boston Daily Advertiser reported under the headline "Midnight at Noon" that "At Fargo....mercury 47° below zero and a hurricane blowing...At Neche, Dak. the thermometer is 58° below zero."_


----------



## hawkdon

...-6f here now, with sunshine !!!


----------



## Jules

It’s been so cold for the past few days that the snow makes an unusual crunchy sound - like nails on a chalkboard sound.  I’ve only walked from the car to a store.  -30C and much colder at night.  We have one spot where the plumber ran the lines where he shouldn’t have.  DH pulls the drop ceiling down and uses a hairdryer to thaw that spot.  Even letting the tap that is affected drip at night doesn’t help.  It’ll thaw soon.


----------



## Ken N Tx

17F!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DebraMae

It's 10F out there!


----------



## JaniceM

11 below zero (F).


----------



## Murrmurr

45F here (7.2C) but still really foggy. For Sacramento people, 45F is super cold but not a big threat to produce except grapes, and that's a bummer for all our winos wine lovers.


----------



## 1955

It's snowing and were at 1F right now.  My house is really not made for this kind of cold - 2X4 stick built.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656

*Well, if things go as predicted, I am staying home this weekend.  Going to be a bad one,*

https://www.facebook.com/#
 · 
Genesee County Sheriff Issues Travel Advisory
for Genesee County, New York
In anticipation of the forecasted severe blizzard-like conditions, the Genesee County Sheriff’s Office, in conjunction with the Genesee County Highway Department, Emergency Management Services, and the County Manager is issuing a travel advisory for all of Genesee County effective 6:00am, tomorrow, December 23, 2022, until further notice.
Motorists are encouraged to avoid all unnecessary travel due to the expected flash freeze, strong winds, heavy snow and sub-zero wind chill temperatures.  These conditions will undoubtedly create white-out conditions and extremely dangerous travel for all motorists.
During a travel advisory roads are not closed, however, no unnecessary travel is advised.  A trip which could wait until the advisory is lifted should not be made.  The Genesee County Sheriff's Office does not determine the necessity for any individual to report to work.
Sheriff Sheron encourages residents, “For your safety and the safety of first responders and highway snow removal personnel this holiday weekend, please stay off the roads until conditions improve.”


----------



## Pink Biz

Right now it's -3°F and feels like -26°F...windy and light snow!


----------



## Don M.

Some of the news reports are saying this may be a "once in a generation" event.....with these extreme drops in the temperatures, I can believe it.  I can't recall such a sudden change.


----------



## PamfromTx

49°F, low 25°F


----------



## PamfromTx

I can hear the palm trees swaying wildly.


----------



## SeniorBen

-6°F right now. It's supposed to go into the mid-40s over the weekend.


----------



## Ken N Tx

9F right now...Froze water at the house..


----------



## Capt Lightning

Frost overnight.  Bright but cold (around 4C / 39F) today.


----------



## hollydolly

Raining...looks like we're going to have a very wet Christmas....


----------



## Lewkat

It was 55 when I got up to let the dog out at 5 AM, but temps are falling fast and more rain moving it.  The storm keeps pushing eastward and now some snow is predicted for my area.

But, I am leaving for the shore in a couple of hours and the storm is completely clear of that entire area.  Yet it is cold and windy down there of course.

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## rgp

2" of snow, on top of a layer of ice ...... 8 below they say the wind is a problem in some areas not here [so far]. Report says it will stay like this for a couple of days.


----------



## debodun

Woke up to a pounding rain. Then the sun came out. Then it poured again. Then the sun came out. Then it rained. We're on a roller coaster! Good thisng it's warm enough to be liquid precip, or it would be a blizzard. High winds forecast for the afternoon and plummeting temps which will lead to flash freezing.


----------



## IKE

We never got out of the single digits, overcast skies with 20+ mph winds yesterday and today looks like it's going to be a repeat.

Right now it's cloudy, 6° with a 22 mph north wind......windchill -14°.

My hunting buddy called last night and wanted to now if I wanted to go duck hunting today and I replied......."Are You Friggin' Nutz ??"


----------



## Della

It's minus 9 here and -- brace yourself -- _Walmart is closed_!  When there's so much money to be made!

Ohio is a windy place so we've got sideways snow flying past.  Our neighbors have so little snow you can see the ground, but we have four feet high drifts.  Our backyard fence seems to have contained all the snow.


----------



## C50

-13F at my house in Ohio,  weather app reports 25/30 wind speed so not sure what the wind chill is.  Snowing steady but not heavily so only deep accumulation is drifts.

I just spent about 40 minutes outside and decided it's cold.


----------



## JaniceM

IKE said:


> We never got out of the single digits, overcast skies with 20+ mph winds yesterday and today looks like it's going to be a repeat.
> 
> Right now it's cloudy, 6° with a 22 mph north wind......windchill -14°.
> 
> My hunting buddy called last night and wanted to now if I wanted to go duck hunting today and I replied......."Are You Friggin' Nutz ??"


Tell him the ducks' little feet are probably frozen to the pond!!!


----------



## JaniceM

It's 'warmed' up a little since I got up this morning..  currently says 6 below zero (F).


----------



## Pink Biz

-5°F now with wind chill at -31°F...GUSTY! 🌬


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Disgustedman

About 1/2"-1" of ice. I'm staying put. Have food, gas heat.....


----------



## PamfromTx

Pink Biz said:


> -5°F now with wind chill at -31°F...GUSTY! 🌬


Brrrr, stay warm!


----------



## Furryanimal

Not where I am ..


----------



## fuzzybuddy

Northeastern Pennsylvania- rained like hell for two days, temps in the 40s, then in a few hours, temps dropped to 14 F. and extremely windy. In another few hours, temps are to be -2F, and of course all that rain froze to a nice slippery sheet. Maybe it's time to go live next to the Mouse.


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny 

L13 °C - H 28 °C

Now 8.4°C


----------



## Sunny

I just answeed this in the above question, but I'll say it again:  it's 20 degrees right now, going down every hour, supposed to be 9 tonight!  That's not wind chill, "feels like" or anything else, it's the real temperature!


----------



## Murrmurr

rgp said:


> 2" of snow, on top of a layer of ice ...... 8 below they say the wind is a problem in some areas not here [so far]. Report says it will stay like this for a couple of days.


At least you guys know better than to have drag-races in that.
I'm assuming. 'Cause you're not Californians.


----------



## Murrmurr

Cold but sunny. Good thing I was planning to chill.


----------



## Right Now

fuzzybuddy said:


> Northeastern Pennsylvania- rained like hell for two days, temps in the 40s, then in a few hours, temps dropped to 14 F. and extremely windy. In another few hours, temps are to be -2F, and of course all that rain froze to a nice slippery sheet.


Yep, same here for me.  In the 40s this morning, it is now 8 deg ,  wind blowing, snowing, etc....Tonight it will have a wind chill of 18 deg below zero with a true temp of 2 deg F..... OH well,  I'm inside and warm.  Nothing to do but cuddle up and enjoy myself.


----------



## bingo

just came in from feeding  checking on feral cats  we built the heated  shelter for..
i gave them hot broth...tuna...chicken..
hot water...i  just pray that 150 watt  bulb  and the pet beds keep  them  alive...
-31 this am...0 now...wind's  a howlin...Siberia


----------



## Tempsontime65

Well, it dropped from[65]to [21]in about ten minutes, I think it's cold.


----------



## MarkinPhx

Currently 70F  here.


----------



## Chet

It was 50 F (10 C) at 8 AM today. It's now 5 F (-15 C) now at 7 PM. Wind is howling.


----------



## moviequeen1

The early high today at 6am was 41 then the temps dropped quickly
Its been blowing snow all day/very windy conditions,a travel ban is in effect here in Buffalo and areas north& south of here. We haven't had much snow, I'd say 5 inches just the winds howling
At noon the temp was 19,in my neighborhood we lost power at 3:30 this afternoon, came back on 20 min ago. The temp now is 12 just waiting for the heat to come back in my apt


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Capt Lightning

It is as they say here, gey dreich. This does not have a precise translation,but refers to dull, damp, miserable, depressing weather.   Hopefully, I won't have to go out in it - well no further than the log store.


----------



## debodun

Frigid this morning. Local news reports 8F at the Albany weather station, so it's usually a little colder in my locale since we're 30 miles north of that. At least the wind has died down. We had just about every kind of weather yesterday -  heavy to moderate rain, high wind, precip turned into snow in the afternoon, even a clap of thunder!


----------



## Pinky

Apparently, the salters/sanders weren't able to do their job effectively, due to the freezing rain yesterday.
We are to have high winds today, and have to travel about 40 mins. so, we will take it slow and easy. 

Plans have changed .. Xmas will be here, but daughter is bringing all the food tomorrow. Should be a good
day.

Merry Christmas to those who live in Australia, New Zealand and whomever is celebrating today!


----------



## Nemo2

Here it's snowy and blowy........no, wait, I have that wrong.....it's blowy and snowy.


----------



## IKE

Compared to the last couple of days we're having a heat wave.......clear, calm and 11°.

Thankfully a warming trend is headed this way.


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny and dry for Christmas Eve today.. typical that I'm unable to go out.... 

Had to laugh at the picture in the media, of the 'crowds shopping in London''.. on the last day before Christmas day.. and it shows it pouring of rain...Clearly not pictures taken this year then!


----------



## JaniceM

Been up/down all night, too cold to sleep..  currently 2 below zero.. and that doesn't count the wind chill


----------



## Right Now

When I looked at 8 am, it was minus 8 degrees....it's has warmed up to minus 3 degrees.   It promises to peak at 10, but seeing and feeling is believing.  And that wind chill?  Ridiculous!


----------



## 1955

Very cold, only 8F this morning, Got an email from the Electric Company that they are at maximum capacity and to conserve. I’m prepared if they shutdown.


----------



## hollydolly

JaniceM said:


> Been up/down all night, too cold to sleep..  currently 2 below zero.. and that doesn't count the wind chill


we've had -6 this last week..not this week..  it's 9 deg today... but I slept fine when it was cold because I have plenty duvets etc.. how come you were so cold Janice ?.. not enough bedding ?


----------



## hollydolly

1955 said:


> Very cold, only 8F this morning, Got an email from the Electric Company that they are at maximum capacity and to conserve. I’m prepared if they shutdown.


lol.. it's quote balmy here at 9 deg today...


----------



## JaniceM

hollydolly said:


> we've had -6 this last week..not this week..  it's 9 deg today... but I slept fine when it was cold because I have plenty duvets etc.. how come you were so cold Janice ?.. not enough bedding ?


In my previous apartment I could adjust the heat, but can't here.  
I have so many layers of clothes I can hardly move.  LOL


----------



## hollydolly

JaniceM said:


> In my previous apartment I could adjust the heat, but can't here.
> I have so many layers of clothes I can hardly move.  LOL


..and you're still cold with all the layers and the heat ?.. wow, mi chica, do you have thin blood ?


----------



## bingo

cold..frigid..just cold


----------



## JaniceM

hollydolly said:


> ..and you're still cold with all the layers and the heat ?.. wow, mi chica, do you have thin blood ?


Well, the heat thingie says it's only 66 degrees F.


----------



## bowmore

I am embarrassed. Here in Central Coast California we miss a lot of the bad weather. Forecast is 69 F today, 72 on Christmas Day.


----------



## Nemo2

bowmore said:


> I am embarrassed. Here in Central Coast California we miss a lot of the bad weather. Forecast is 69 F today, 72 on Christmas Day.


Just received an e-mail from friends in Houston......freezing, small plants blowing away, bigger trees dying.


----------



## 1955

bowmore said:


> I am embarrassed. Here in Central Coast California we miss a lot of the bad weather. Forecast is 69 F today, 72 on Christmas Day.


Yeah, I remember my days in CA.  Never knew why the rest of the country went on about the weather!


----------



## hollydolly

JaniceM said:


> Well, the heat thingie says it's only 66 degrees F.


... 66 deg ?... that's warm here....  today it's 48 deg f.. here and I have no heating on..


----------



## JaniceM

hollydolly said:


> ... 66 deg ?... that's warm here....


Oh I meant that's the temperature *inside* my apartment...  
outside it's 2 below zero.


----------



## hollydolly

JaniceM said:


> Oh I meant that's the temperature *inside* my apartment...
> outside it's 2 below zero.


yes I mean inside my house too..lol... 48 degrees inside my house..


----------



## hollydolly

..I've had to get used to lower temps.. it's ok during the day... I have 3 layers on... but at night it starts to feel really cold, so every other night I turn the heating on for an hour , and that's enough to take the chill off and keep the pipes from freezing. Can't afford to put it on any more than that now that the price of Energy has gone sky high due to the Russian war


----------



## Geezer Garage

Got an inch of fresh snow overnight, and 22F at 7:30 this morning. We're having a heatwave, at least that's how it feels after -11 the other day.


----------



## wcwbf

almost noon here in NJ.  only 11 degrees with high of less than 20.  clear skies.  gonna venture down to corner to get mail in a bit.


----------



## debodun

After the heavy rainfall in the morning yesterday, it turned into snow in the afternoon. Difficult to see in this photo, but it was coming down pretty good. A significant dusting resulted.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54

11F at 7:00 a.m.
Now 30F at almost 2:00 p.m.
Feels like 40F with blue skies and beautiful sunshine.


----------



## Tish

Well, Summer has finally decided to arrive.

Mostly sunny   

L 13 °C - H 30 °C

Now 14.0°C


----------



## Pink Biz

Right now it's a balmy 8°F (wind chill -12°F)! Xmas Day the high temp should reach 10°F!


----------



## debodun

Cold, windy and sunny. A gradual warming trend the next few days. It may be back in the 50sF range by Friday.


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny   

L14 °C - H 32 °C

Now 10.7°C


----------



## Sliverfox

Its about  12* out with a breeze (16MPH ),, fine  snow   falling.


----------



## JustBonee

Down on the SE Coast of Texas,  we are coming out of the hard freeze that hit us late last Thursday.  

Friday morning was 17 degrees here,   and a real jolt!  ...  very dry, but very cold.  The ground never froze.  The wind was pretty strong at times. 
Strange weather!!  ... the sun was out most of the  time.  
Didn't lose power or have any water issues here,  but heard of many around the area that did.  

Today is finally  becoming bearable again.  It's up to  51 degrees this afternoon -   a heat wave


----------



## terry123

JustBonee said:


> Down on the SE Coast of Texas,  we are coming out of the hard freeze that hit us late last Thursday.
> 
> Friday morning was 17 degrees here,   and a real jolt!  ...  very dry, but very cold.  The ground never froze.  The wind was pretty strong at times.
> Strange weather!!  ... the sun was out most of the  time.
> Didn't lose power or have any water issues here,  but heard of many around the area that did.
> 
> Today is finally  becoming bearable again.  It's up to  51 degrees this afternoon -   a heat wave


Yes 23 here in Houston last night.  Going to be in 70's next week.  Can;t wait!!


----------



## RadishRose

Ice covers Hoaks restaurant along the Lake Erie shoreline on Dec. 24, 2022, in Hamburg, New York.      (John Normile/Getty Images)


----------



## JaniceM

15 degrees at the moment.  
Hopefully the warm-up will continue, and without any backsliding.


----------



## PamfromTx

55°F    high

32°F    low


----------



## David777

Pleasant mostly cloudy, light breeze, high 50Fs Christmas 2022 day. But the mighty Pacific Ocean is about to give we Tahoe skiers a very Merry Christmas major AR atmospheric river stormy snowy gift.  One of my season pass resorts is forecast to receive 9 feet of snow over the next 10 days.  Of course weather on the West Coast later becomes some evolved weather for the rest of you.


----------



## Ruthanne

12 F.  Up from -2 yesterday.  It's freaking cold


----------



## moviequeen1

When I looked out my bedroom window this morning around 7am more lake effect snow here in the city as if we need any more
Today's forecast  temps near 20


----------



## Liberty

moviequeen1 said:


> When I looked out my bedroom window this morning around 7am more lake effect snow here in the city as if we need any more
> Today's forecast  temps near 20


Boy, you guys have really had it this year...remember when we lived in Cleveland that Buffalo was used to "lake effect snow" but this year was over the top for you guys.  Hope everyone is safe and warm in your area moviequeen1!


----------



## Liberty

Nutty weather...high today 59° then in the 70°s for most of the rest of the week.


----------



## Pappy

This morning it was 39 at my place in Florida. Right now it’s 46 with a high oh 58. As the week goes on, it’s going to feel more like FL. The news said it hasn’t been this cold in 30 years.


----------



## hearlady

33 degrees right now but will warm up through the week. Bright sun!


----------



## Paco Dennis

It looks like the blizzard has moved on finally. It will be 24F today instead of 0F! During the "freeze" two of our faucets stopped working. We are replacing one of them today, and waiting on the other to see if it fails again. That one is a frost free hydrant outside, which is now frozen in the ground and we will have to wait till the ground thaws to fix it. We have to turn the water off to the entire house so it will quite running. I sure hope it fixed itself.


----------



## Tish

Sunny 

L 13 °C - H 31 °C

Now 7.6°C


----------



## Leann

c-c-c-coldddddd here


----------



## Geezer Garage

40F, and sunny right now. The snow is melting, and its getting a little sloppy.


----------



## PamfromTx

Liberty said:


> Nutty weather...high today 59° then in the 70°s for most of the rest of the week.


Nutty is the best description for the Texas weather.


----------



## JaniceM

11 degrees..  supposed to drop below zero late tonight..  this sucks..


----------



## funsearcher!

44 DEGREES and Sunny skies


----------



## jujube

Well, I can tell you I'm FINISHED with this cold weather.  I've been wearing socks for the last three days and I don't like socks.


----------



## wcwbf

looks like SE PA & NJ dodged a bullet.  early on got a pretty little coating of snow on the grass.  some rain, but nothing serious in my area.  it IS very cold and breezy.  weather guys were making it sound like we would be under a thick coating of ICE, but not the case.


----------



## Pappy

Welcome to crazy Florida:


----------



## RadishRose

A balmy 27F today.


----------



## Jackie23

Around 30 degrees here this morning, suppose to get up to  lower 40's.


----------



## Gemma

Having a heat wave today, compared to the weekend weather.  Sitting at 22ºF (-5C) right now.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Got up to 42F yesterday, and about the same today. Then supposed to start cooling down, and more snow over the next two weeks.


----------



## Pepper

Not bad at all!  In mid thirties, partly cloudy.


----------



## Tish

Sunny   

L 13 °C - H 32 °C

Now 7.2°C


----------



## jujube

Pappy said:


> Welcome to crazy Florida:
> View attachment 258740


More years than not, we've had to cut the air conditioning on in order to use the fireplace for Christmas.


----------



## PamfromTx

70 degrees F


----------



## Tish

Possible thunderstorm 

L 15 °C- H 24 °C

Now 15.1°C


----------



## Llynn

The high winds predicted for yesterday through this am passed to the north of me so I lucked out. highs in 50s and lows in 40's with lots of rain on schedule for the rest of the week.


----------



## Don M.

It's 60 here, with a strong southerly breeze...nice.  Last week, at this time, we were hovering in the single digits for a high.


----------



## debodun

Seasonably cool, partly cloudy, otherwise unremarkable.


----------



## Myrtle

It’s going to start raining soon followed by snow.


----------



## moviequeen1

what a welcome sight today,the sun came out its 'balmy' temp is 40


----------



## PamfromTx

76°F   

It is a beautiful and perfect day.


----------



## PamfromTx

67°F


----------



## moviequeen1

p.sunny temps today in mid 40's


----------



## Capt Lightning

Cool, bright and clear today.  Had to do some shopping which was pretty awful - shops full - shelves empty.  Couldn't even get salt!
Had a fairly pleasant walk on beach and then home for lunch.


----------



## Tish

Showers

L 14 °C - H 23 °C

Now 15.1°C


----------



## Paco Dennis

Tish said:


> Showers
> 
> L 14 °C - H 23 °C
> 
> Now 15.1°C


Last week it was -6F wind chill -40F. Today we almost tied your spring temp! 67F 19C


----------



## Victoria

62 degrees here and sunny.


----------



## Ruthanne

Beautiful day at 55 F.  It was so nice to go out there!


----------



## debodun

Very mild for late December in the northeastern U.S. Very overcast, though, but no precip on the local radar.


----------



## Tish

Possible thunderstorm   

L 13 °C - H 26 °C

Now 13.6°C


----------



## moviequeen1

unseasonably warm temps the past couple of days, yesterday's high was 55,snow is melting-YES
 today rain on/off temps in mid 40's


----------



## charry

Rain Rain And still more RAIN !!!


----------



## Pinky

charry said:


> Rain Rain And still more RAIN !!!


Ditto! Good news, is, it is melting all the previous snow.


----------



## JaniceM

Only concerned about weather conditions for people who have to be out in it.
As for me, the few days of ok weather/temps have been good.  Went to grocery store day before yesterday, was nearly 55 Degrees.  Currently it's 31 degrees.


----------



## debodun

We shattered the old record high temperature yesterday by 3 degrees F - got up to 57F (14C). It's till mild today, but the forecast said not quite as warm. Showers predicted for tonight.


----------



## Alligatorob

Rain, but snow in the mountains where it matters.  

Utah's snowpack just passed 50% of the annual normal, well ahead of time.  (https://www.nrcs.usda.gov/Internet/...harts/POR/WTEQ/assocHUCut3/state_of_utah.html)  If this keeps up it will be a decent water year!  

In the mountains we now have an average of 8.1 inches of snow water equivalent.  Normal for they year is 15.8 inches.  On average it keeps increasing until early April, so we have time.  8.1 inches of water is about 6 to 7 feet of snow depth.

We need several at or above average years to fill our reservoirs and break the drought.  One helps...


----------



## Tish

Mostly sunny 

L 14 °C - H 26 °C

Now 15.5°C


----------



## JustBonee

Hope your New Year's Eve was great  @Tish !


----------



## Teacher Terry

_It rained all night and then in the morning changed to snow and snowed all day. I canceled my dinner plans because didn’t want to drive in it. 

Then in a weird situation my condo building has partial power. So no tv or heating but I can run a space heater on one outlet. Good thing because it won’t be restored until tomorrow at 4:30. _


----------



## Pinky

Revelers at City Hall must be happy that it isn't raining as predicted. It's 3C, down from around 9C earlier.
Back to rain tomorrow, apparently.


----------



## win231

It's been rainin' cats & dogs for the past 3 hours.  After an L.A. drought.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I feel like we're having a heat wave! It's been in the 40s and will reach 59 by Tuesday and 65 on Wednesday. But the real feel highs will be 51 and 59 respectively, with rain on Wednesday. But after the minus 8 degree wind chills we had several days ago...I'll take it.


----------



## hollydolly

Torrential rain and flooding here since yesterday morning. Rain has eased off this morning but it's still wet. 48 deg currently


----------



## Capt Lightning

Heavy rain overnight and forecast to last till evening.  Everything looks really miserable - currently 39 deg F.  Warnings of icy conditions tomorrow before warming up as the week progresses.


----------



## -Oy-

Looks like a nice but blustery day here on the North Lancashire coast. May venture out for a stroll. Clear my head after a late night


----------



## Pappy

Took a short walk early this morning as it was warm enough to go in my short pants and t-shirt. Right now it’s 68 degrees and foggy out there.


----------



## Trish

Cool and dry.  Windows open and enjoying some fresh air.  If it stays dry, we might go out for a walk.  If not, we will stay home, drink hot chocolate and watch the rain


----------



## Pepper

Sunny, in fifties F


----------



## debodun

Started a new thread for weather in 2023:

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/2023-hows-the-weather-where-you-are.78157/


----------



## Tish

JustBonee said:


> Hope your New Year's Eve was great  @Tish !


It was lovely, just a few friends over for a BBQ


----------

